# Your Holy Grail Foundation



## xoxo_chanel

what is it? im still in the search for my own so please post your skin type and what foundation you swear by!


----------



## itsnicole

Combination skin leaning more towards oily (I still have a few dry patches though so that's why I say combination), and my HG foundation is definitely La Mer. I use both the liquid (lighter coverage), and creme (heavier coverage). It stays put all day, and matches my skin perfectly. Best foundation I've used to date, and I've tried a lot.


----------



## MissTiss

Prescriptives Anywear Multipurpose Make Up Stick SPF 15 - Excellent for travel, no messy bottle that will break, explode, or spill. Love the converage. It's medium and perfect. Sometimes I don't even need concealer. Found it by accident since I'm used to a liquid Px coverage...I'll always have this on hand. 

Prescriptives Virtual Skin SPF 10 - Sheer to Medium Coverage. Never clogs my pours. I get a glowy look with this one. Very natural on skin. 

Everyday Minerals Foundation (Semi-Matte Formula) - Best mineral formula I've tried and excellent prices. Can't go wrong. 

I have three favorites and use them at different times for different reasons. I think right now, I'm loving the make up stick. I am so surprised at how much I use it.


----------



## LVCRAZED

Everyday Minerals!!  I love how it looks so natural on...(also can't beat the free kit--pay only shipping). Kit includes:  3 foundation shades, 1 blush, 1 concealer.

btw, I have normal skin (tiny bit oily - nose area)


----------



## ck21

I love bare escentuals!


----------



## coachwife6

Still searching...want to get the Prescriptives foundation before I say. Right now I use Chanel tinted moisturizer and Chanel Double Perfection Fluide. Also have used La Mer and like that as well.


----------



## socaltrojan

I have normal to combination skin.  

I really love MAC Studio Mist.  It is a vaporized foundation and you just spray it on to a good fluffy brush!  It is amazing and gives the most natural airbrushed look.  You can't tell where my skin starts and where I put on foundation!  

http://www.maccosmetics.com/templat...ATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY15107&PRODUCT_ID=PROD10696


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Just about any foundation works like a charm for me when I have any one of my La Prairie serums underneath.
Without... meh, I loved Lancome's Maquicontrole before they discontinued it. I don't really have an HG right now, but my Chanel Mat Lumiere is pretty good (but I have other issues with it).
Oh, I have very oily and acne-prone skin.


----------



## Pink_Swish

basically blemish free skin with slight redness and uneven skin tone. 

L'oreal true match! read about what i put here! http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/loreal-true-match-love-312250.html


----------



## invadersads

i have dry cheeks and an oily t zone and so far, the only foundation that has kept my oilies down (not perfect but much better) and doesn't feel like i'm wearing a mask, has been clinique's superfit. its nice and matte and doesnt make me shine and has a nice coverage. i also have their superbalanced foundation but it makes me way too greasy shortly after putting it on.


----------



## frostedcouture

I don't use foundation on a normal basis, but I use my MAC Select with SPF 15. I love liquid foundation+MAC 187 brush. The result is really nice.  

On normal days I use MAC select moisture concealer if I have blemishes and tinted moisturizer. I use Laura Mercier right now, before that I used Stila.

If your makeup makes you oily, use a primer! Check out the thread about Monistat chafing gel.


----------



## honeybee11

I love Laura Mercier Oil-free liquid foundation


----------



## VPT

Everyday Minerals - when I have it on, nobody ever guesses I got makeup on, it looks so natural.


----------



## missmustard

Combination/Oily - Chanel Teint Innocence Compact Foundation. A little bit goes a long way, covers fantastically well, makes your skin look dewy and with an even tone, feels cool against your face.. I could go on and on! Maybe the only drawback is that you get a very small amount of product given the price. But I guess you pay for quality! After all, it IS Chanel.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Combo skin...oily t-zones  which can still get dry and flakey and dry cheeks too!

For years my HG was Lancome Maqui Libre.  But, it got discontinued.

Now, it's Makeup For Ever Liquid Lift.  It's amazing...I can do a whole face coverage if I need to or just spot coverage under the eyes or on eyelids with a dusting of loose powder on the weekend and either way it looks great!


----------



## Couture Dreams

I would say my chanel double perfection (for a compact) and the mat lumiere (for liquid) their loose powder is TDF. I tried everyything before i found chanel. its great.

I have normal skin, with a tendency of dry spots.


----------



## sara999

chanel teit innocence (and laura mercier tinted moisturiser)


----------



## declaredbeauty

Chanel Tint Foundation is great for me. I get so many compliments, but SoCal is hot and I don't like wearing liquid foundation in the summer so I'm currently trying RawMinerals...


----------



## Grace123

Supernatural from Philosophy. It goes on so easily and looks so fabulous! I've tried all the others and this is IT!


----------



## fashingrl

I have a ruddy uneven skin tone - and am generally fair.  I also tend to get pretty oily in the t-zone.  I switched to Bare Minerals about 4 mos ago and use smashbox primer underneath.  I can't believe I didn't try this years ago!  I finally have the flawless coverage, that I honestly thought I wouldn't ever achieve with my ruddiness!


----------



## claireZk

I have sensitive skin, not dry or oily. I don't have a HG foundation, but for months I've been reaching for Everyday Minerals in Original Glo almost everyday!


----------



## NoSnowHere

My skin type is dry. 

My HG foundation is bare minerals. I've been using it for many years, and combined with Mineral Veil, really gives me a flawless finish.


----------



## malleysmama

I have combo skin and 
*LA PRAIRIE CELLULAR TREATMENT POWDER FOUNDATION* gives me amazing flawless coverage with no break-outs. Love!


----------



## Cheryl

Armani LSF


----------



## VPS

I have combo skin and I use Prescriptives custom foundation which I adore since I totally customize it to my skin color and needs. I also swear by Lancome's dual finish powder which I've used for over 20 years. No matter what other powder I try, I always come back to this.


----------



## windycityaj

For flawless coverage I also use Prescriptives Custom.  It gets pretty hot here though in the summer so I'm thinking about trying Raw Minerals.


----------



## jenguin

i have oily skin with some random dry patches. my skin is also generally pretty clear and only sometimes looks uneven/splotchy so i wear foundation only during those times or when i'm not running late (rare) . 

that being said, i use Makeup Forever face&body foundation. Very nice!! very even, flawless look, with a great feel. does not make me oily, and it's easy to apply. plus it's waterproof  so the lasting power is great.

it seems a bit light for the summer months recently though, so i just bought smashbox tinted moisterizer. So far so good.


----------



## stellamaried

I've been using Jane Iredale's Pure Pressed Base for years (it's mineral makeup). 

I'm not sure that it's a HG, but I like it and I haven't found anything I prefer (and I look, just because I'm fickle!).


----------



## L etoile

La Mer!


----------



## lesparkley

i'm a normal skin type with some dryness.

i, like frosty, usually use just tinted moisturizer (laura mercier's is the BEST!) because it leaves my skin with a healthy, natural look.  i take good care of my skin so i don't usually need a lot of makeup.

HOWEVER, when i really want dewy, satin-doll skin, my hg is definitely chanel's vitalumiere.  it's a liquid foundation that isn't too heavy and leaves me looking flawless!  it's pretty pricey, though, but like i said, i don't use it most of the time.  =]


----------



## I Love RICE

I have oily skin. I am using Everyday Minerals. Looks so natural on me.


----------



## luvmy3girls

sara999 said:


> chanel teit innocence (and laura mercier tinted moisturiser)


 me too


----------



## thatb1ch

another vote for makeup forever liquid lift! great coverage.. . their loose pwder gives an airbrushed looking finish. 

wanna try their HD loose powder tho. .. has anyone tried it yet?

couture dreams: i love the makeupforever but im loving your complexion in your profile pic! it`s almost tempting me to try chanel! lol.. . does their liquid foundation feel heavy?


----------



## surferchick2

I don't really like foundation, so I've only been using tinted moisturizers for a while now since I prefer very very sheer (and concealer if I need to cover a blemish)...until Armani's new Face Fabric foundation. If you want medium coverage, then this isn't for you.  I have an oily t-zone, and normal in other areas.  This is probably the sheerest foundation on the market, but somehow gives me a flawless complexion by evening everything out and minimizes my larger pores better than anything I've tried, other than one with heavier coverage. It's pretty matte (for those who like that) and gets great reviews.  Prada's hydrating gel tint was my hg until this.  The shade is perfect also.


----------



## jstreete

VPT said:


> Everyday Minerals - when I have it on, nobody ever guesses I got makeup on, it looks so natural.


 

This, too, is my holy grail. It gives an even coverage and doesn't make me itch. A co-worker was surprised when I told her I use mineral foundation. She couldn't believe how natural it looks.


----------



## bindi0930

Armani Matte Silk Foundation 

La Prairie Foundation 

Best that I have ever tried


----------



## xoxo_chanel

anyone tried the lancome one?


----------



## kaye

i have combo skin (mostly dry but oily on my nose) and i swear by prescriptives virtual youth. it has such a nice dewy finish and always makes my face look flawless!


----------



## Laura101

Revlon Mineral make up. 
I've also tried SK-II, so expensive, but it goes you a flawless complexion.


----------



## spylove22

everyday minerals


----------



## gotracey

ck21 said:


> I love bare escentuals!


 
^^Me too!  I have been using it for several years now and have not even considered switching to something else.  My skin tends to be oily and Bare Escentuals is perfect for me.  Love the built-in SPF 15 too.


----------



## b00mbaka

I love Prescriptive's loose powder! I get tons of compliments on my "beautiful" skin when I use it!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Shiseido The Make-Up Stick Foundation is brilliant for my normal to slightly dry skin. It smooths on like a dream compared to other stick foundations, it's quick and it's easy and really makes me look so much better than I did before!


----------



## Bellagigi

My skin type used to be combination with a tendency to be more oily close to my nose.  It's getting dryer in places now that I've hit 30 and I have found that for the most part I am pretty normal with minimal breakouts.  

My favorite foundation is Estee Lauder Double Wear. They also have a new formula of double wear that is a lighter coverage and I am currently using it.  It's the only foundation I have found that smoothes over my pores without looking obvious.  It really has more coverage than I need but I love the flawless finish it gives.  It's not heavy as I can still see the few little freckles I have.  

I have used it for years.  I don't understand why but I keep buying other brands and try the new things.  It's just my nature  But I always go back to the Double Wear.


----------



## twigski

Bare Escentuals!!!!!

I have super duper sensitive skin I've tried everything out there. The only 3 that did not give me an allergic reaction were bobbi brown foundation stick, la mer & clinique but I didn't really love any of them. My friend introduced me to Bare Escentuals & I've been using it for close to 3 years &  the stuff!! I'll never use anything else!!


----------



## queenmab

Oily skin & I've recently switched over to La Mer and I love it.  I still have to blot in the middle of the day, but after that it still looks lovely.


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

My skin is dry because I swim alot, but it has been dry / neutral my whole life.
Neutrogena liquid foundation with spf is great. I use natural buff because I am medium-ish tan, and this foundation does not give me zits or dry skin! It feels so smooth


----------



## cuddle x bear

Everyday Minerals. It covers so well and looks SO natural. That with a primer on my oily skin makes me look great ALL day. I love EDM!


----------



## xQuinn

i've just found my HG foundation, it is estee lauder double wear! 
love the coverage and long lasting effect, i never have to touch up with it!


----------



## Lola

Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer in  #5.  It is perfect.  It is concealer and foundation for me.  It is perfect.


----------



## luvprada

Lancome photogenic in ivory


----------



## yeliab

For now its Philosophy "the supernatural" - love the porcelain look it gives my skin!!  But I'm still searching for the HG too!


----------



## shonntew

I really like MUFE HD foundation.  I would like to try NARS new foundation, but need a sample first.  I heard it is comparable to MUFE??


----------



## rietje123

Prescriptives All Skins Mineral Makeup but it's being discontinued next month


----------



## luvprada

NARS is lighter coverage than MUFE


----------



## Bridget S.

LuvPrada, I know it's totally off topic, but I am really sorry about your doggie. : ( 

I wish you well, 

Bridget


----------



## shakti29

I'm loving Revlon Colorstay Active Light


----------



## lovemysavior

Laura Mercier Foundation for me.  I have acne prone sensitiv skin so this product works really well for me.  Please it's so light and natural feeling as well.


----------



## Bridget S.

Bobbi Brown Moisture Rich Foundation, even though I have oily skin, it works for me and doesn't change colour in different lights!


----------



## shiuri

Hi everyone!

I'm looking for a new foundation but not sure what I should try. There are just so many choices and options to choose from! I don't know where to start! I'm about to finish up my current foundation and would like to try something new. I have combination skin, sometimes with tendency to get shiny in TZone but I don't have oily skin. I have super clean and clear skin, no acne or break outs. I'm looking for sheer to medium coverage, not too sheer though and not too heavy so maybe more on the medium. I've used Prescriptives, MAC, Estee Lauder. Suggestions please! Please recommend or suggest a foundation you've used or using? Thanks!!


----------



## meganfm

I use Smashbox Tinted Moisturizer along with their Halo powder.

I was really apprehensive at first because of the fact it was a tinted moisturizer, not a foundation-so I asked for something with more pigment and...I couldn't see much of a difference.

I like it because it doesn't "clump" throughout the day since it isn't the same consistency as a normal foundation-and combined with the Halo powder it gives me good coverage (I notice that about an hour or so after I apply it seems more "even" and more covered than when I first apply).  I do use normal foundation for under my eyes and to cover any blemishes though, since the tinted moisturizer won't do that.

Bonus is that is has SPF 15 in it!


----------



## yeliab

I really love Philosophy Mineral powder foundation called:  "The Supernatural" Airbrush foundation...  it goes on sheer and adds this Airbrush feel to the skin...  almost luminous without the Shiney look that Bare Escentuals has. 

You could also try Bobbie Brown or Makeup Forever with the MUFA High Definition "silica" powder...  that also gives a luminous look without shiney - ness.


----------



## HandbagLuvr

I recently switched from Lancome's tinted moisturizer and photogenic powder to Bare Escentuals Matte (no shine at all).  I like the one step instead of tinted moisturizer + powder, much faster and you can control the coverage.


----------



## Swanky

moving to MAKE UP Forum . . .


----------



## Pursegrrl

Ideally, try to find a foundation that has SPF in it!  I LOVE Makeup For Ever High Def, but the one downfall is no SPF.  I try to use a moisturizer and primer with spf underneath.

A good drugstore brand?  Revlon ColorStay.  Even if you don't normally wear drugstore foundation, this one is worth checking out.  Very impressive, and $12!


----------



## Bridget S.

My dermatologist told me that the SPF factor in makeup is a hoax, the amount of makeup you would have to use to get the SPF would look like batter on your face! You should be using a separate, dedicated SPF lotion. 

I second the Bobbi Brown suggestion, their Skin Foundation is light to medium coverage, I personally love the Moisture Rich Foundation, but it may be too heavy for her, they also have two other formulas. It is yellow based and doesn't change colour in the light. They will also match you colour wise and then give you samples of the colour that is right for you. Their small sample package lasted me 4 - 5 days! I just dumped it into a small travel container.


----------



## Loquita

Laura Mercier Oil-Free Tinted Moisturizer...my skin's on the oily side and I have hyperpigmentation issues, so I _need_ something with SPF.  This is perfect for everyday wear, since I don't like heavy coverage at all. 

When I want more coverage for nighttime, I use MAC Studio Fix.


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Laura Mercier foundation


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Try Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer, foundation and pressed powder. Its amazing!


----------



## Mommyx2

I like Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer for light coverage and Silk Creme for medium-full coverage.  The only thing I dislike about the brand is that the color selection isn't that great so the shades I do have aren't a perfect match for me.

I tried MUFE HD foundation and was pleased with the coverage and staying power, but I broke out after two days.  I'm not sure if it was because of the foundation or because of the new Boscia products I've been using.  I think I'll try it again later, but for now I returned it to Sephora because the sa sold me the wrong shade anyway.

Now I'm using NARS oil free foundation and I must say that I'm pleasently surprised.  The SA gave me a sample to use before I bought it just to make sure I don't break out and so far so good.  It matches me better than LM and I don't get oily at all throughout the day.  (I have combo skin with an oily t-zone. I did use a primer first so it help keep the grossness away too.)

Whatever you choose I highly recommend asking for a sample first to make sure it's the right shade and it doesn't break you out.  Good luck!


----------



## alexandra28

Foundation to me is like a perfume, it is kinda hard to choose one without trying it first. I agree with the post before, highly recomend you going to get samples. Go to sephora or any of the counters you are interested on.
I love foundations, and have plenety  On my favorites that are medium coverage i will have to say Make up forever high definition, shu uemura, giorgio armani long lasting and MAC face and body foundation.
Good luck!


----------



## alogram

Another vote for Revlon ColorStay.  LOVE it.


----------



## shiuri

Swanky Mama of Three -- Thanks for moving the post to the right forum.  Ooops...didn't realize I posted in the wrong spot!  >_<

I've heard a lot of great things about Bobbi Brown foundation, but don't know why I still haven't gotten around to really trying it!  A couple of my girlfriends use Laura Mercier and Armani.  They like it, but not in completely in love with it so they weren't exactly recommending them to me.  

But that's a great idea to go around the counters and test them out and get samples.  I usually go to the counters and they try the foundation on me.  And I almost always end up buying it.  And before you know it, I have bottle of foundation that I am trying to use up.  I feel bad for just tossing it out or abandoning it completely since I did spend money on it.  I'm actually going shopping (again) this weekend, but this weekend is for foundation.  Last weekend was jean shopping...hehe.  So I'll let you guys know what happens!  But thanks for all the advice.  I'm actually gonna go to all the counters and see what they've got.


----------



## bubbleloba

I have combination skin and have been using Paul & Joe light cream foundation for a few months.  It is non-greasy and has good staying power.  I love how it perfects the skin without making me look "made up."


----------



## jo712

MUFE uses minimal to no SPF in their products because apparently the spf changes the consistency of the foundation. the higher the spf content in your foundation, the greasier it will be. 

I like MUFE Face & Body Foundation(though it's more of a dewy look but you can build coverage) or Bare Minerals.


----------



## PrettyInPink

Dry, acne-prone skin (ONLY in the chin area, where I break out with terrible cystic acne. The rest of my skin is 100% clear.)

HG... definitely Clinique Even Better foundation. It's so creamy, but it's also oil free! 

I also love Clinique's Superfit foundation. But, sometimes it can be drying to my skin. The Even Better foundation is amazing, it seriously makes my skin look flawless.


----------



## mdmetromom

xQuinn said:


> i've just found my HG foundation, it is estee lauder double wear!
> love the coverage and long lasting effect, i never have to touch up with it!


 
Me too, me too!!
After years of searching and sampling, Estee Lauder Double Wear is my HG!! And I use the Everyday Minerals Kabuki to buff it all in. Flawless!!


----------



## elizat

I used to think I found it w/ Tarte Smooth Operator. I still like it, but I tried Tarte ReCreate and that is wonderful! It is better and matches my skin great. It doesn't get oily until the very end of the day too- after about 10 hours of wear or so, it needs to be blotted.


----------



## ladystara

shonntew said:


> I really like MUFE HD foundation. I would like to try NARS new foundation, but need a sample first. I heard it is comparable to MUFE??


 
I want to get the MUFE but I got matched 3 times at Sephora and everytime they tell me I'm a different color!

The Nars Sheer Glow seems pretty good - I tried it out today!


----------



## alexandra28

I am a foundation junkie and have tried a lot of them 
It is hard to pick only one. Therefore here are my favorites:

*La mer creme foundation * - This is my favorite foundation of all. It stays all day and it gives me the best coverage. But since it is so expensive, i only use it when going out, special ocacions or in the fall/winter time.

*Dior Nude * - This gives me a nice coverage and it is ligther i love it for spring/summer.

*Mac Face and Body * - My favorite foundation from MAC. It is on the ligther side, but it gives a super nice finish. This was my summer foundation this summer.


----------



## shonntew

ladystara said:


> I want to get the MUFE but I got matched 3 times at Sephora and everytime they tell me I'm a different color!
> 
> The Nars Sheer Glow seems pretty good - I tried it out today!



Do you know what your Mac shade is? I'm a nw30. And in mufe i wear the 123 and the 153. 
I thought I would try the Stromboli in the Nars


----------



## ladystara

shonntew said:


> Do you know what your Mac shade is? I'm a nw30. And in mufe i wear the 123 and the 153.
> I thought I would try the Stromboli in the Nars



I believe I'm the NC20 in MAC, but it looks like I have a mask on when they put it on me!  I've been matched with MUFE in 118, 120, and 125!


----------



## orchidac29

chanel tient innocence compact makeup. I have very dry sensitive skin that breaks out from any irritation

I also love armani liquid mixed with a fluid sheer (I adjust the colour depending on whether I'm tan or pale)

armani is what I wear if I want to look flawless, chanel is for everyday and I swear it makes my skin better over time...


----------



## Divyaangana

Like another poster said, I'm still on the hunt for my HG. Although I have gotten some great ideas on foundations to try though.

My current favorite however is Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse Foundation. (Yes, from the drugstore) It gives good coverage, stays put all day, and really does keep me from getting shiny too.


----------



## Needanotherbag

May have found my HG - NARS oil free foundation!  I brought back a sample from sephora, and have used it the past two days.  Nice coverage, matte, but not muddy, and only had to powder once during the day.  Feels light on my face, and I didnt notice it rubbing off.  I think I'll order it during Sephora F&F.  I'm really liking it! Only downside is it doesnt have a pump, I have heard.


----------



## MissTiss

ladystara said:


> *I want to get the MUFE but I got matched 3 times at Sephora and everytime they tell me I'm a different color!*
> 
> The Nars Sheer Glow seems pretty good - I tried it out today!


 
I'll raise your three matches and see you 5 matches from Sephora techs.  One of these days I'm gonna take my favorite MAC MA into Sephora and make her match me.  She can look at someone and match them on the money every time.  I love MUFE, but man the Sephora folks are no good.  I think I've finally matched myself to a 120.  Sadly it whites out with the camera flash and that pisses me off.  Still my face is flawless all day. 

So in answering the question:
I love me some MUFE HD Foundation.  I also very much like MAC's Studio Sculpt in NC30.  Excellent match for me.  In winter I may need to mix in a little NC25 to lighten it up a smidge.


----------



## ladystara

MissTiss said:


> I'll raise your three matches and see you 5 matches from Sephora techs. One of these days I'm gonna take my favorite MAC MA into Sephora and make her match me. She can look at someone and match them on the money every time. I love MUFE, but man the Sephora folks are no good. I think I've finally matched myself to a 120. Sadly it whites out with the camera flash and that pisses me off. Still my face is flawless all day.
> 
> So in answering the question:
> I love me some MUFE HD Foundation. I also very much like MAC's Studio Sculpt in NC30. Excellent match for me. In winter I may need to mix in a little NC25 to lighten it up a smidge.


 
The MAC MA matched me to NC20 (but my friend's daughter says it makes me look like a ghost)!  Jen got me the 125 (which is for light skin with beige undertones).  It looks like the description makes it lighter than the 120, which is what I need, based on the MAC matching for us!


----------



## MissTiss

ladystara said:


> The MAC MA matched me to NC20 (but my friend's daughter says it makes me look like a ghost)! Jen got me the 125 (which is for light skin with beige undertones). It looks like the description makes it lighter than the 120, which is what I need, based on the MAC matching for us!


 

We women have it so hard! Men don't have to match their foundations.  Pfft.  I didn't feel that MUFE 125 was beige at all which was weird.  It almost took on an orangy yellow cast for me.  120 so far works best.  Temptalia says she's NC30 and wears MUFE 140 but that was waaaaay dark on me.  I guess it's all about undertones.    What a pain in the RUMP!


----------



## kabaker

I have just started wearing Revlon Colorstay and it is quite nice.


----------



## girlygirl3

I'm still looking for my HG also, but right now I'm using NARS Sheer Matte.  It was lollipop26's rec that made me want to try it!  I have oily skin, basically normal/oily with oily tzone.  I love the coverage and how comfortable it feels, but I'm not sure this is the one for me.
When I blot, it does come off on the tissue - this isn't supposed to happen, right?  I've also been trying different primers but they don't seem to help.  Does this mean this foundation isn't doing its job?  I'm new to foundations


----------



## ladystara

MissTiss said:


> We women have it so hard! Men don't have to match their foundations. Pfft. I didn't feel that MUFE 125 was beige at all which was weird. It almost took on an orangy yellow cast for me. 120 so far works best. Temptalia says she's NC30 and wears MUFE 140 but that was waaaaay dark on me. I guess it's all about undertones.  What a pain in the RUMP!


 
Lol it totally is!!  It makes me confused cause I want to be vain and pick the lightest color..but according to the descriptions 125 is lighter than some of the lower numbers!


----------



## ladystara

kabaker said:


> I have just started wearing Revlon Colorstay and it is quite nice.


 
I just self matched myself to 150 a few days okay in the dry/regular range.  I like it so far!


----------



## ladystara

girlygirl3 said:


> I'm still looking for my HG also, but right now I'm using NARS Sheer Matte. It was lollipop26's rec that made me want to try it! I have oily skin, basically normal/oily with oily tzone. I love the coverage and how comfortable it feels, but I'm not sure this is the one for me.
> When I blot, it does come off on the tissue - this isn't supposed to happen, right? I've also been trying different primers but they don't seem to help. Does this mean this foundation isn't doing its job? I'm new to foundations


 
Hmm..I'm not sure - I tried the Nars and it didn't blot when I tried tissue on it!  I had it on with the Nars primer that seems nice.


----------



## girlygirl3

ladystara said:


> Hmm..I'm not sure - I tried the Nars and it didn't blot when I tried tissue on it! I had it on with the Nars primer that seems nice.


 
Thanks, I'll keep trying!  The Nars primer didn't work for me, but the BE Prime Time Oil-free seems better.


----------



## Luv n bags

I mix Mac with Mirenesse.  Perfect coverage and color!


----------



## nwhite

ladystara said:


> I believe I'm the NC20 in MAC, but it looks like I have a mask on when they put it on me! I've been matched with MUFE in 118, 120, and 125!


 

I'm a NW20 and Sephora matched me with 118 in the HD MUFE.  I think it matches pretty closely but need to try another sample. 

Right now my HG is MAC Studio Fix Fluid, but I'm still searching for something better.  Some days it looks flawless, others too oily or too flakey - but that's probably just my skin


----------



## ladystara

nwhite said:


> I'm a NW20 and Sephora matched me with 118 in the HD MUFE. I think it matches pretty closely but need to try another sample.
> 
> Right now my HG is MAC Studio Fix Fluid, but I'm still searching for something better. Some days it looks flawless, others too oily or too flakey - but that's probably just my skin


 
I like the price of the Studio fix but it just hates my skin! I had 3 pimples within a few days of wearing it.  I'm loving the MUFE and the Revlon Colorstay!


----------



## girlygirl3

ladystara said:


> I like the price of the Studio fix but it just hates my skin! I had 3 pimples within a few days of wearing it. I'm loving the MUFE and the Revlon Colorstay!


 
I just had to mention that an MA applied MAC Face and Body on me and I broke out fiercely!

I'm wondering if all MAC foundations will have this effect.


----------



## ladystara

girlygirl3 said:


> I just had to mention that an MA applied MAC Face and Body on me and I broke out fiercely!
> 
> I'm wondering if all MAC foundations will have this effect.


 
I seem to have that problem with most of their foundations!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Clarins hydra-care tinted moisturiser is pretty good I've found, although I do still wear moisturiser underneath, but it gives a really nice sheer-to-medium coverage which gives a lovely enhanced 'natural' look.


----------



## girlygirl3

jo712 said:


> MUFE uses minimal to no SPF in their products because apparently the spf changes the consistency of the foundation. *the higher the spf content in your foundation, the greasier it will be.*
> 
> I like MUFE Face & Body Foundation(though it's more of a dewy look but you can build coverage) or Bare Minerals.


 
That's really interesting!  You would think you are protecting yourself if you look for spf, but not if you're oily -- like me!


----------



## zooba

One that I tried recently with surprising results.  Wet and Wild tinted Moisturiser.  OMG!  Perfect coverage, staying power and doesn't settle into my lines.  All this for less than $4.00 per tube

Tried it as a whim and was thrilled with the results.  I had used MAC, Laura Mercier and Armani foundations before the W&W.


----------



## Pursegrrl

A fellow tPF'er friend of mine swears by Trish McEvoy treatment foundation.  I haven't tried it myself but my friend's skin looks amazing and not overly made up!  Foundation is $75 a bottle, however...

I also picked up some Cover Girl TruBlend liquid foundation in a BOGO half off at the drugstore and it REALLY is nice too.  And about $10!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey it's me again, LOL.

I literally just got an order from Saks and got Estee Lauder Double Wear.  VERAH verah nice!!


----------



## Green Zebra

Make Up Forever HD is a great foundation!  I have fair skin, and I was able to find a perfect match.  I think I'm in love!!!  Looks like I have no make-up on, and it lasts all day.

No SPF, but I purchased the primer which is SPF 50....so that works for me.


----------



## Olesya

I have tried hundreds, and haven't loved too many of the ones I tried.

The one I'm using now is honestly my all-time favorite. Looks natural, provides enough coverage, moisturizes but doesn't make me look oily, just fantastic all-around.

It's La Prairie's Anti Aging liquid foundation. I use it over Becca's Line and Pore Corrector, and I am finally happy with the way my skin looks.


----------



## Olesya

Pursegrrl said:


> Hey it's me again, LOL.
> 
> I literally just got an order from Saks and got Estee Lauder Double Wear.  VERAH verah nice!!



This used to be my HG foundation! 

I prefer the one I use now because it looks even more natural and less "mask like" on my skin, even in daylight. 

Still, I sometimes turn to the Double Wear. Great stuff!


----------



## Bag Fetish

When you go hunting for the right foundation should you go makeup-less?   I feel like a BLAH when i go out without it. But my issue is that foundation looks good in the store and when i get home not so much.

Never been to sephora do they have reps that help you with this ?


----------



## Bridget S.

Sephora is great if you want a foundation from the brands that they sell. They have some exclusive brands. I would suggest that you go to Sephora and see what they have, if you are not wearing makeup they will more easily be able to match you accurately, then you can get some samples of the ones you like, wear them for a few days and pick up the one you like. The only other brand I know willing to give out samples is Bobbi Brown, if you go to the counter, they will match you for colour and then give you a few sample packets of what you think the foundation that will suit your needs will be. Their packets last 4 - 5 applications easily! The other counters will match you, but they always make it seem like such a hassle if you ask to be able to take some home to wear for a few days!


----------



## weirdabalooza

I'm using the Helena Rubinstein Color Clone.. 
Pretty expensive but oh so good!
I apply it with the MAC 188 (the 187 was sold out), but it works well for me.
You can always ask some testers, at least that's what I did 
Good luck!


----------



## princessxx

Hi guys can anyone recomend a great foundation!? i really need to get a good foundation that covers up really well and looks great! any recomendations?? :?:


----------



## girlygirl3

do a search!
here's a recent thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/foundation-roundup-546553.html


----------



## princessxx

had a look but cant find much x


----------



## claireZk

Price range?
Skin type?
Amount of coverage?


----------



## princessxx

i dont mind if it is expensive, i need alot of coverage my skin can be senstive but it is normally ok with any foundation really x


----------



## daphodill84

I like MUFE high definition foundation... really great coverage and i also have sensitive skin.


----------



## princessxx

thanks ill take a look never heard of it before now!


----------



## devoted7

daphodill84 said:


> I like MUFE high definition foundation... really great coverage and i also have sensitive skin.



I second MUFE!


----------



## Pursegrrl

MUFE High Def is great.

I also really like Estee Lauder Double Wear.

Drugstore greats:
Revlon ColorStay
Cover Girl TruBlend

MAC Studio Sculpt is good for really high coverage, but honestly not my favorite...MAC is not really strong with foundations, IMO, but this one is pretty decent.


----------



## princessxx

Pursegrrl said:


> MUFE High Def is great.
> 
> I also really like Estee Lauder Double Wear.
> 
> Drugstore greats:
> Revlon ColorStay
> Cover Girl TruBlend
> 
> MAC Studio Sculpt is good for really high coverage, but honestly not my favorite...MAC is not really strong with foundations, IMO, but this one is pretty decent.


 
_Thanks for the help! what does IMO mean? mufe sounds quite popular i think im going to purchase that _


----------



## leboudoir

personal favourites of mine include presciptives custom blend (unforch no longer around), nars sheer glow and MUFE HD


----------



## princessxx

ok guys so i think im going to get mufe hd but there is loadds of shades :s i have pale skin but not too pale and i like to put bronzer on top of my foundation any reccomendations? x


----------



## morenita

Hi princess, I have tried MAC studio fix, Chanel, Nars sheer glow but my favorite one is MUFE HD foundation and the HD concealer.  I have old acne scars (my skin is 10X better now that I'm using DDF products) and MUFE covers really well and my last step is MAC skin finish powder and I have to say that I LOVE IT and the best thing is that it doens't look like you are wearing any foundation....I love this stuff...


----------



## princessxx

morenita said:


> Hi princess, I have tried MAC studio fix, Chanel, Nars sheer glow but my favorite one is MUFE HD foundation and the HD concealer. I have old acne scars (my skin is 10X better now that I'm using DDF products) and MUFE covers really well and my last step is MAC skin finish powder and I have to say that I LOVE IT and the best thing is that it doens't look like you are wearing any foundation....I love this stuff...


 
_Oh thanks for that! ye i use concealer and i was looking for a good one so i think im going to buy the two together. you said your using ddf products what does that mean? i used to have spots but i use simple products before i put my make up on so its calmed down now as i have sensitive skin._


----------



## bagshopr

princessxx said:


> _Thanks for the help! what does IMO mean? mufe sounds quite popular i think im going to purchase that _


 IMO= In My Opinion


----------



## shiuri

Hi everyone,

Sorry I was super crazy busy around the holidays...the last couple of months and completely slipped my mind about responding to my own thread. Now that the holidays are gone, and I've got my finances back on tack (over spent!), I wanted to give an update on my foundation hunt. I decided on Bobbi Brown in the end. I'm using it now and have been for the last couple of months. I liked it the best....felt next to nothing on my skin and I loved the finish. Thanks again for all the input and feedback! Truly appreciative!


----------



## VanessaJean

Where can you buy the MUFE High Def online?


----------



## karester

VanessaJean said:


> Where can you buy the MUFE High Def online?



http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P217905&categoryId=C13402


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks! I don't know how I missed it!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

Take a look at KarlaSugar's blog, she has swatches of the MUFE HD foundation.

http://karlasugar.net/2008/08/mufe-hd-foundation/


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks. I am having a look now.


----------



## iqaganda

The best cream foundation I've ever tried is Cle De Peau's Creme Foundation. I have a lot of scars so I do need a good coverage when it comes to foundation. Also, I need a foundation that stays longer because I'm a lazy girl who hates retouches whenever I'm out. So, Cle De Peau's Creme Foundation did a great job for me. I would recommend it for you. Although it's quite pricey.. A 20mL I know costs more than USD 100...


----------



## princessxx

Thanks girls for your great advice!! its helped me alot


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL  any one of the formulas from sheer to heavier coverage.. I use the one

that has the brush in the product..it is called perfect touch


----------



## krene

Try Exact Match Minerals. They have pure mineral makeup with no shine and their makeup has a yellow undertone to match all skintones. They also give free sample kit to try.


----------



## ilvoelv

I hate makeup forever. I love Bobbi Brown. MAC studio Fix. Armani Luminous & MAC studio sculpt.


----------



## Cheryl

I really love Armani lasting silk foundation, It gives a beautiful finnish!


----------



## DlkinVegas

Bridget S. said:


> My dermatologist told me that the SPF factor in makeup is a hoax, the amount of makeup you would have to use to get the SPF would look like batter on your face! You should be using a separate, dedicated SPF lotion.
> 
> I second the Bobbi Brown suggestion, their Skin Foundation is light to medium coverage, I personally love the Moisture Rich Foundation, but it may be too heavy for her, they also have two other formulas. It is yellow based and doesn't change colour in the light. They will also match you colour wise and then give you samples of the colour that is right for you. Their small sample package lasted me 4 - 5 days! I just dumped it into a small travel container.


 
I don't think dermatologists should sway women from using makeup with SPF. What they should do is make sure that the makeup the client is using actually contains sunscreen ingredients & advise them to apply it generously & evenly.


----------



## xpurseloverx

i LOVE LOVE the diorskin forever foundation this is sooo my holy grail matches me great love the texture the coverage everything and not to mention i love the package


----------



## MissyBaby

I'm a huge advocate for Derma Blend. But I would only suggest it if you have seriously problematic skin, much like mine was. It's cleared up now, so I don't NEED the super heavy coverage, but I love the completely flawless look.


----------



## pixiepink37

I'm in the process of getting a new foundation, so I would love to hear what products you ladies and gents use and why you love it so much?


----------



## nancyxwu

bare minerals.  for me, it's perfect coverage and their colors are perfect for me.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Nars sheerglow


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Me too! I just recently switched over from MAC Studio Fix Fluid and I am so in love! My skin looks flawless with the Sheer Glow!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ It's an amazing foundation!


----------



## J`adore LV

Make Up Forever HD foundation---it's easy to blend, there's a great range of colors, the coverage is buildable, the "look" of the foundation on the skin looks natural.  I apply it with the Sephora #55 Platinum brush.  The benefit of using the brush is that you use less product and it gives the skin a great finish.


----------



## lawchick

I second MUFE HD foundation.  I am using it now.  I think it gives a little too heavy coverage if I"m not careful not to use too much but I love the colors, the coverage and the finish.  I am also a big fan of their regular Face and Body Liquid foundation.  It is a little more sheer and dewey and really, really easy to build coverage without looking too made up.


----------



## crystalrnc

BE...but I just tried Nars powder foundation and like it, also!


----------



## ashtray-girl

mac face&body, not too much coverage and a wonderfull finish


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani..very light and beautiful on the skin.. also like YSL in the tube with the

applicator brush..


----------



## pixiepink37

awesome! great to hear, I use mac mineral studio satin finish..I'm not unhappy with it, but I think there might be better foundations out there. Also, BE is amazing! I have it and use it when I dont want to look like I'm wearing makeup, it really is amazing stuff


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I use Dior Capture Totale. It's a full coverage foundation with SPF 15. I like it because it covers imperfections due to sun damage. And I found the perfect color so it looks natural.


----------



## jo712

MUFE Mat Velvet when I want more coverage and MUFE Face & Body when I want a more sheer look.


----------



## xhalted1

I use MAC Studio Fix Fluid.  I absolutely love it.  It goes on smooth and a little goes a long way.


----------



## bubbleloba

How about DiorSkin Nude Foundation?  It's a liquid foundation but has mineral content to keep your face matte all day long.  I have combination skin and this stays put.


----------



## alexandra28

I like the Dior Nude, however lately i have been prefering *Nars Sheer Glow*. It is an amazing foundation, great to apply and wonderful staying power.


----------



## ChristyR143

No matter how hard I try, I just can not get on with liquid foundation!!  So, my favorite now is Bare Minerals Matte. Love love love it!!


----------



## sign_coach925T

chanel double perfection  is my favorite foundation.


----------



## holycooooow

i really like Bobbi Brown's Moisture Rich Foundation (except in the summer)


----------



## Loquita

I have always despised liquid foundation, and never really liked the mineral stuff, either (which hasn't left me with a lot of choices, lol).  For some reason I decided to give the new Bobbi Brown Natural Finish Long Lasting Foundation with SPF 15 a try the other day, and I am incredibly impressed!!! This is the best foundation I have ever tried.  I actually _like _wearing it.  If you have combo skin, this is for you:

http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/...ATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY22761&PRODUCT_ID=PROD15729


----------



## diamondprincess

NARS Sheer Glow...Chanel Mat a close second


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Natural Finish Long Lasting Foundation SPF 15.  

I _highly_ recommend this if you have oily/combo skin!

http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/...ATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY22761&PRODUCT_ID=PROD15729

My second-runner up is Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer (Oil-free version):

http://www.lauramercier.com/store/s...il-Free-Tinted-Moisturizer-SPF-20-_prod210062


----------



## Lady Stardust

Mine is _Dainty Doll_ in Natural.  I'm ultra pale and it matches me perfectly


----------



## bubbleloba

I'm now wearing Dior Nude liquid foundation and it's perfect for combination skin like mine.


----------



## amazigrace

My all time HG is now Armani Cream Foundation. 
It has great coverage and goes on beautifully
with a brush. I also use Smashbox oil-free primer
and love it, too.


----------



## Ladybug09

I love Black Opal. I get the MOST compliments when I wear them. I use the cream to powder, light liquid, mosaic bronzer, you name it all. My color is Honey. Since they are not varied in their pressed powder color I've started using Mac Studio Fix.  I like to wear just powder or cream to powder when they weather is warm. I need to mix up some liquid and moisturizer to make my own tinted moisturizer. This is create for the summer.


----------



## binoculars

I have been using Estee Lauder Liquid Mineral and have been pretty impressed with that. As much as I try and love MAC liquid foundations, they seem to just make my skin break out.

Am eager to try the Bobbi Brown Natural Finish Long Lasting Foundation, but it's not out in Asutralia until April 11th. Also, looking at trying Nars Sheer Glow, if anyone that has tried both can let me know what they preferred?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Honestly I hated foundation. I adored Prescriptives Traceless skin response tint;however, it has being discontinued.  I thought let me give it another try.  I only truly use foundation for a lil coverage during the hyperpigmentation correction. Some beauty gurus on youtube started raving about NARS sheer glow. I thought it is not for me since it is geared towards normal or dry skin types. I am combo to extremely oily depending on the season. I have to say I absolutely love it. And fun fact, my skin appears much softer and smoother along with the other claims it mentions on the site. It feels like nothing in on face..NOTHING! I am fan for life.


----------



## devoted7

right now, I am loving Chanel Mat Lumiere! It's sooo flawless! I'm loving it sooo much! I think it's my HG foundation!


----------



## matchyg

My skin is combination, I use Shiseido Cream foundation Ivory 40. It's is perfect, glides on and looks like you have nothing on apart from smooth creamy skin.


----------



## PurseAddict79

I've tried so many things for my combo skin... Multiple MAC foundations, MUFE Matte Velvet, Dior Forever, are Minerals Matte... and today I am wearing Revlon Colorstay. Seriously, I like it more than all of the ones I mentioned... and its like 1/3 of the price. So weird.


----------



## devoted7

Right now, mine would have to be Chanel's Mat Lumiere! It's wonderful! Does everything I need it to do!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

NARS - Sheer Glow


----------



## nycstyle

Right now I'm using Nars sheer glow as well. It's ok, but definitely not my HG foundation.


----------



## keodi

Trolley-Dolly said:


> NARS - Sheer Glow


same here and also makeup forever face and body.


----------



## SugarDaisy

Revlon Colorstay is the one liquid foundation that I would deem as perfect for me.


----------



## reyrey503

Recently my skin type has changed from slightly combination to very oily. So I have had to go in search of a new foundation. I got samples from everyone including MAC, Chanel, Armani, MUFE, NARS, Clinique, and a whole slew of other brands. I have found my holy grail which is the new Clinique Acne Solutions foundation. It contains 2% salicylic acid so I do not use it around my eyes but it gives great coverage and doesnt feel like a mask. Before I found it I was going to buy the MUFE Matt Velvet + because it gave me great coverage and didnt break out my sensitive skin. The only thing I didnt like about it was it felt too heavy for summer. So I saw the new Clinique in sephora and decided to give it a try and now I cant live without it! It stays on all day and I only have to blot maybe once or twice at the most. Unlike before when I had to blot every hour on the hour. It hasnt dried out my skin either. It actually helping to heal some of the acne I have right now and keep the cysts at bay (that I am particualrly prone to).


----------



## Pinkstar

My HG foundation would have to be MAC's Hyper Real. I have not come close to anything like it! I love it so much...and I'm not a huge fan of MAC foundations either! I own almost all of them so I know what I like and what I don't, but Hyper Real has just knocked my socks off 

I like Dior's Forever and Dior Nude as well too.. But not as much as HR!


----------



## Cheryl

Maybe I said this already, I dont remember but Armani Lasting Silk is the best and I have used just about them all


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Bobbi Brownnnnnnnn Oil-Free Compact!

INVEST.


----------



## 4everglammm

Tarte Re-Create is my HG although I occasionally switch to MUFE Mat Velvet. I love the coverage, consistency and feel of both. Lightweight with full coverage. I Use MUFE Full coverage concealer....the best concealer I have ever used!


----------



## ShkBass

I love my Dior Forever foundation - I loved the temptu, but they don't sell the pods in the UK, so I returned it.


----------



## Rondafaye

Tarte Re-Create mixed with a little bit of Illamasqua.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I'm always trying different foundations, so my HG changes frequently. Right now it's Chanel Pro Lumiere. It doesn't look like I'm wearing anything at all and gives me fantastic coverage! Second would be NARS Sheer Glow.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Capture Totale set with Dior Extreme Finishing Powder


----------



## Bitten

Prescriptives custom blend to a nice sheer with matching pressed powder.


----------



## chris7891

My HG of foundation is Stila Illuminating Liquid foundation. It makes my skin look perfect.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

If I haven't already said it, Bobbi Brown Oil-Free Even Finish foundation.

This summer I'll be using Laura Mercier's Tint SPF 20 (I must blog about this!) & just a little Bobbi Brown under my eyes.


----------



## VanessaJean

Anyone know where I can get the BB foundation in Canada? Thanks!



TheWinglessBird said:


> If I haven't already said it, Bobbi Brown Oil-Free Even Finish foundation.
> 
> This summer I'll be using Laura Mercier's Tint SPF 20 (I must blog about this!) & just a little Bobbi Brown under my eyes.


----------



## pond23

My Purse Addiction said:


> I'm always trying different foundations, so my HG changes frequently. Right now it's Chanel Pro Lumiere. It doesn't look like I'm wearing anything at all and gives me fantastic coverage! Second would be NARS Sheer Glow.


 
^ These are my 2 current favorites too!


----------



## bnjj

VanessaJean said:


> Anyone know where I can get the BB foundation in Canada? Thanks!


 
VJ, I only see BB at Holt.  As mentioned before, they'll ship to you but only if you are in their system from having purchased from them before.  

Amazon.com sells BB as well and they ship most things to Canada.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

It's a fantastic foundation.


----------



## ByeKitty

My skin is quite pale naturally, and most foundations have too much of a yellow tone for me...
I love Max Factor's "Lasting Performance"!!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Maybelline's Line Erase in (Nude) is has a Sponge Applicator, love it...*


----------



## GirlieShoppe

TheWinglessBird said:


> If I haven't already said it, Bobbi Brown Oil-Free Even Finish foundation.
> 
> This summer I'll be using Laura Mercier's Tint SPF 20 (I must blog about this!) & just a little Bobbi Brown under my eyes.



I second this! It is definitely my Holy Grail liquid foundation. Laura Mercier's oil-free foundation is great too.


----------



## quincysouth

Laura Mercier's Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer SPF 20 in the summer and MAC Studio Fix in the winter.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^I love the consistency of the LM oil-free tinted moisturizer. Sadly, they don't have a shade that matches my skin tone.


----------



## quincysouth

HermesNewbie said:


> ^^I love the consistency of the LM oil-free tinted moisturizer. Sadly, they don't have a shade that matches my skin tone.


 
I know what you mean....I have to blot 2 colors on my skin and use a foundation brush to be sure the color mixes and looks natural.  It works though!!!!  I know my sister uses the same product and has to mix 2 different shades than I mix.  I know it is a little pricey but I really like the product.


----------



## ashtray-girl

it's not exactly my HG, but I haven't found anything that works better on my skin: mac studio stick foundation.


----------



## cristalena56

clinique perfectly real make up


----------



## siworae

i don't wear foundation anymore (usually just concealer to cover up under eye circles, blemishes/scars) but a few years ago, my favorite was a foundation by Laneige (Korean brand... also part of Amore Pacific Corporation)... i can't remember the exact name of it, though.  they also have nice skin care products as well.  for mineral makeup, the best that worked for me was Urban Decay surreal skin.


----------



## Love Of My Life

have been using by terry for a long time.. perfect match to my skin tone and

color, sheer coverage and wear just right for me...


----------



## missisa07

Victoria's Secret Soft Focus Foundation.  Love the consistency and looks amazing on my skin.  I use Medium 10.  Such a steal too at only $16 a bottle.  Love it more than the Georgio Armani foundation I used to use that was over $50.  

I use VS foundation and then top it off with Bare Escentuals mineral foundation.  It looks very very natural that way.


----------



## regretless

MUFU hd foundation  i'm running out, actually!


----------



## Nyria

Can people maybe include their age here too? =)  A great foundation for an 18 year old's skin will be much different than a 40 year old's KWIM?
Thanks


----------



## xpurseloverx

estee lauder light wear =D


----------



## mcb100

I've been using Diorskin Nude Natural Glow hydrating foundation. Lol. I actually really really like it. It's one of the best foundations I've used so far, and when my bottle runs out I will definitely be buying it again


----------



## Pursegrrl

Possible duplicate post, but for the past 15 years it was Lancome's Maqui Libre in Delicate Porcelaine.  But that shade was discontinued .

Now it's Estee Lauder Double Wear in Shell (I'm 43).  A close 2nd is MUFE high def.

XXXOO PG


----------



## slang

My favourite foundation is Mac's face & body...it is water proof so I don't sweat it off, perfect for hot humid summers.. it is buildable so can be worn sheer or heavier and has a nice finish - looks very natural but gives me enough coverage and as a bonus it seems to last me forever!!!


----------



## natalia5727

I'm 28, and I love Nars Sheer Glow too, just for the summer. For the rest of the year, my HG is Dior DiorSkin AirFlash Spray Foundation. The finish is so pretty and light. I would get a Temptu if I didn't travel so much.


----------



## ilvoelv

MAC Studio Fix
MAC Mineral foundation
Armani Silk


----------



## cheburashka

natalia5727 said:


> I'm 28, and I love Nars Sheer Glow too, just for the summer. For the rest of the year, my HG is Dior DiorSkin AirFlash Spray Foundation. The finish is so pretty and light. I would get a Temptu if I didn't travel so much.


 

Does Nars Sheer Glow have any spf in it ? I keep hearing amazing reviews about it so I'm curious but I don't wear any foundations below spf 20.


----------



## hannaeunice

Shu Uemura Powder Foundation for me complements me so well. My sissie gave me one back in 2005 and I got so many compliments from wearing it. What I love about it is that it looks natural on me.


----------



## Loquita

I'm 37, combo/olive skin with hyperpigmentation issues.  Bobbi Brown Natural Finish SPF 15 is my #1 fave for the cooler months, and when I want a little less I love Laura Mercier's Oil-Free tinted moisturizer.  I am going to try Chanel Mat Lumiere Extreme or Teint Extreme soon, though...


----------



## kathywko

I have Chanel Vitalumiere. It gives me more of a "skin" feeling. That sounds weird but yes it's more....hydrating. Then, YSL Semi Loose Powder Compact to mattify it down.


----------



## crissy11

For everyday use when I'm too lazy to get into having to be a perfectionist, I love MAC's loose mineral foundation. Just love it, it's sooooooooooooo easy to apply, esp. with the round little brush from MAC that fits right into the pot. And it looks so natural.

For special occasions when I want a more polished/perfect look I love Studio Sculpt for it's flawless finish. I use it with MAC's foundation brush.


----------



## nicci404

Toss up between Sisley Paris Oil-Free Foundation & La Prairie Cellular Treatment Foundation Satin SPF 15


----------



## Fendi213

Dior Nude is the closest thing to a HG that I have found. It looks flawless and gives a dewy finish.


----------



## Nyria

Fendi213 said:


> Dior Nude is the closest thing to a HG that I have found. It looks flawless and gives a dewy finish.


 

If that's you in your avatar and wearing this foundation can make me look like that -- I'll go buy it right now!


----------



## ladystara

Fendi213 said:


> Dior Nude is the closest thing to a HG that I have found. It looks flawless and gives a dewy finish.



I have it but I'm not sure I'm applying it right!  How do you apply it?


----------



## Fendi213

Nyria said:


> If that's you in your avatar and wearing this foundation can make me look like that -- I'll go buy it right now!


 
I am wearing it there - it makes my skin look flawless when it's really not 



ladystara said:


> I have it but I'm not sure I'm applying it right! How do you apply it?


 
I use the MAC 187 brush, I've tried lots of different ways of applying it (fingers, flat top brush, regular foundation brush, beauty blender) but the 187 gives me the nicest finish.


----------



## coreenmd

oooh, i just bought the diorskin nude and it is a potential HG! wore it out last night for a full 5 hours under semi-bright lights and didnt budge. i also noticed that my skin felt hydrated even after removal there was a nice feeling to it.

Fendi213, what shade are you? i got shade 21 in linen. and i'm an NC30-25


----------



## ladystara

Fendi213 said:


> I am wearing it there - it makes my skin look flawless when it's really not
> 
> 
> 
> I use the MAC 187 brush, I've tried lots of different ways of applying it (fingers, flat top brush, regular foundation brush, beauty blender) but the 187 gives me the nicest finish.



Thanks!  I will try it out tomorrow!  I must admit though that the MUFE HD foundation is great also!


----------



## Fendi213

pixiedust82 said:


> oooh, i just bought the diorskin nude and it is a potential HG! wore it out last night for a full 5 hours under semi-bright lights and didnt budge. i also noticed that my skin felt hydrated even after removal there was a nice feeling to it.
> 
> Fendi213, what shade are you? i got shade 21 in linen. and i'm an NC30-25


 
When I am my natural skin tone I wear #20 and when I'm tan I use #30. I can't really wear MAC foundations since NW is too pink and NC is too yellow!




ladystara said:


> Thanks! I will try it out tomorrow! I must admit though that the MUFE HD foundation is great also!


 
I have heard ALOT of great things about the Make up forever but I've never gotten around to trying it. I will put it on my list.


----------



## isingiswim

I have dry skin, and I love Diorskin too, I'm in shade 20 light beige! I just got it last month, it's an angel! Vitalumiere is my HG in the winter. 

My BEST foundation is La Prairie Skin Caviar foundation, it is THE BEST. It's god awful expensive but a little goes a long way and it lasts forever. One bottle lasts like a year with every day use, and I don't even use it every day, only for special occasions and when my skin really feels crappy.


----------



## coconutsboston

Dior AirShow


----------



## ashtray-girl

I can't believe this but by "accident " I found my true HG foundation. my boyfriends room-mate gave me a sample of Estee Lauder's double wear light foundation in the shade 2 because she isn't into higher end cosmetics. because I am tanned now and was bored today I thought I could give it a try.

What can I say - it's amazing. nether thought I could pull off a matte foundation as I have dry skin. I wasn't really happy with it for the first minutes but after a while it set and the result is amazing. I velvet but not too matte finish which looks really natural, and it stays on like promised. I did some heavy cooking today so really got sweaty over the cooking pots . . . foundation is still on like nothing had happened. My skin is not dried out or anything. I will go out an d buy it tomorrow, but probably one shade lighter.


----------



## iheartcoachcoac

ashtray-girl said:


> I can't believe this but by "accident " I found my true HG foundation. my boyfriends room-mate gave me a sample of Estee Lauder's double wear light foundation in the shade 2 because she isn't into higher end cosmetics. because I am tanned now and was bored today I thought I could give it a try.
> 
> What can I say - it's amazing. nether thought I could pull off a matte foundation as I have dry skin. I wasn't really happy with it for the first minutes but after a while it set and the result is amazing. I velvet but not too matte finish which looks really natural, and it stays on like promised. I did some heavy cooking today so really got sweaty over the cooking pots . . . foundation is still on like nothing had happened. My skin is not dried out or anything. I will go out an d buy it tomorrow, but probably one shade lighter.



nice


----------



## MakeupDIY

I jus tried Illamasqua Cream Foundation today. I have combination dry skin and LOVE it! I have large pores and find that most liquid foundations settle into them and make look even bigger but this looks SOO nice! I only used a bit and it has really good coverage!


----------



## SillyLaura

At the moment, Diorskin Nude Liquid foundation! 
Great for fair to very-fair skin tones.


----------



## girlygirl3

ashtray-girl said:


> I can't believe this but by "accident " I found my true HG foundation. my boyfriends room-mate gave me a sample of Estee Lauder's double wear light foundation in the shade 2 because she isn't into higher end cosmetics. because I am tanned now and was bored today I thought I could give it a try.
> 
> What can I say - it's amazing. nether thought I could pull off a matte foundation as I have dry skin. I wasn't really happy with it for the first minutes but after a while it set and the result is amazing. I velvet but not too matte finish which looks really natural, and it stays on like promised. I did some heavy cooking today so really got sweaty over the cooking pots . . . foundation is still on like nothing had happened. My skin is not dried out or anything. I will go out an d buy it tomorrow, but probably one shade lighter.


 
Thanks for posting!  In one of their recent tutorials, pixiwoo (sam) used the double wear light foundation and it looks pretty natural.  I've tried the regular double wear and I thought it gave me a mask-like appearance.  the light looks more do-able!


----------



## missgiannina

i love mac's studio tech its water based and really sinks in nicely


----------



## declaredbeauty

ashtray-girl said:


> I can't believe this but by "accident " I found my true HG foundation. my boyfriends room-mate gave me a sample of Estee Lauder's double wear light foundation in the shade 2 because she isn't into higher end cosmetics. because I am tanned now and was bored today I thought I could give it a try.
> 
> What can I say - it's amazing. nether thought I could pull off a matte foundation as I have dry skin. I wasn't really happy with it for the first minutes but after a while it set and the result is amazing. I velvet but not too matte finish which looks really natural, and it stays on like promised. I did some heavy cooking today so really got sweaty over the cooking pots . . . foundation is still on like nothing had happened. My skin is not dried out or anything. I will go out an d buy it tomorrow, but probably one shade lighter.



My mom LOVES this foundation. I haven't tried it as we have two different skintones but it wears for a long time (she normally wears it for a few hours at church or running errands but yesterday she had it on from 5am to 7pm and it looked GREAT!), It covers wonderfully but still doesn't look heavy. Her skin looked airbrushed too... hmm.. might try it for myself.


----------



## mommy4luke

I have combo skin, mostly oily in the T-zone during the summer months. I use La Mer Treatment Fluid Foundation during the day. AMAZINGLY perfect!! My skin looks the same at night as it did when I first applied in the AM.  If I am going out and want a little more coverage I use Chanel Teint Innocence Compact.  Both last a really long time as everyone has said a little goes a long way!!
I have tried others but nothing comes close for me.


----------



## photogurl

i love bare escentuals original foundation- it's as if i am not wearing anything and it looks great!


----------



## Contessa

Hourglass Veil.


----------



## Stephanie*

Dior Serum foundation


----------



## mcb100

I wanna try Armani foundation if I could get over the price tag.


----------



## pageohana6

Right now it's a toss up between Estee Lauder Double Wear ( reg version) & Chantecaille Future Skin. Although I may have to lean towards Double Wear as I always seem to go back to it no matter what ( have used it for over 5 years now).


----------



## sass000

Bare Minerals is my HG foundation, better than anything else I have tried.


----------



## Kansashalo

Mine is MUFE HD foundation!  Covers imperfections but yet it feels like I'm wearing nothing at all.


----------



## luv2smilexo

I'm not sure if it is HG yet but I got a sample of Chantecaille future skin and I really like it. I am going back to purchase it during the Neimans beauty event.  For reference, I am 20 with combo, acne-prone, sensitive skin.


----------



## laurens714

Armani Beauty Luminous Silk Foundation


----------



## travel&aspirin

lancome teint idole!!! and diorskin nude!!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

_lancome photogenic lumessence 14H_


----------



## kvamkvam

Tromborg mineral foundation


----------



## terebina786

Nars Sheer Glow.


----------



## ellacoach

Right now it's YSL Teint Resist...


----------



## clanalois

Nothing. I'm a dermatologist and my "foundation" is an SPF physical block (my fave? Skin ceuticals brand), and avoiding the sun as much as possible. 

I do use a bit of cream concealer just below the eyes if I have any circles. Otherwise I like to use blush, eye makeup, and lip gloss. No face powder. In my opinion, minimal foundation and allowing beautiful skin to show through, is the best look. I want my patients to step out of the house looking flawless, so I set the example!

Photo (sweating a little, was in Panama for a wedding):


----------



## ByeKitty

MaxFactor Lasting Performance... Totally outshines Lancome Photogenic Lumessence on me.


----------



## devoted7

I switched to Clarins Everlasting foundation and I must say...WOW! I love it!


----------



## luv2smilexo

clanalois said:


> Nothing. I'm a dermatologist and my "foundation" is an SPF physical block (my fave? Skin ceuticals brand), and avoiding the sun as much as possible.
> 
> I do use a bit of cream concealer just below the eyes if I have any circles. Otherwise I like to use blush, eye makeup, and lip gloss. No face powder. In my opinion, minimal foundation and allowing beautiful skin to show through, is the best look. I want my patients to step out of the house looking flawless, so I set the example!
> 
> Photo (sweating a little, was in Panama for a wedding):



you have amazing skin! i wish i could go foundation-less. I have been having problems with hormonal acne lately


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Prolong Wear Foundation


----------



## misstgoofy

I'm 24 years old, medium olive/yellow skin tone, combo/oily skin, also acne prone. As of right now, I am loving the Lancome's Teint Idole Ultra in shade Bisque 4w and 5n (I mix them both to get my match). It gives a medium coverage but can be layered on for more coverage. I also use it as a concealor and it works! Stays on for a pretty long time for my oily skin. I would say it stays on for about 8 hours for me. Still needs to blot once during the day but that is a plus for me. I am also trying out the DiorSkin Nude Hydrating foundation and is liking it so far. I have only used it twice so no definitive opinion yet.


----------



## nekonat

I'm usually barefaced, but my Burberry Compact foundation is fantastic for some light coverage.  It's buildable as well


----------



## justathought

I am 70 and have normal skin, I use and love raw minerals, use all of their products (eye shadow is wonderful too)


----------



## surferchick2

I do tinted moisturizers, so I'd say it's a toss up between suki and 100% pure (i like prada's also, but Im doing a shift to natural products), although I prefer the ingredients in suki's.  I just ordered samples of Christopher Drummond's veludo velvet foundation.  It's not the typical mineral makeup (which I can't stand), and the new line sounds interesting.


----------



## sw0pp

Bare Minerals... after trying lots of different products. Nothing manages to look so natural and mattify my face at the same time while covering up the concealer spots which in return cover up zits and all that...


----------



## tadpolenyc

i haven't used foundation in awhile, but when i did, laura mercier tinted moisturizer was always what i reached for. if i needed heavier coverage, i went with giorgio armani luminous silk.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I got YSL Teint Resist the other day and I absolutely love it.  I've been terrified of foundation for years because I'm afraid it'll clog my pores and until this week I've just used concealer as a foundation bc the one I have works great and I've gotten nothing but compliments from it.  However, it took FOREVER to do and it's just getting too hard in the morning to do my face that way, so I decided to suck it up and go foundation hunting.  I'm extremely pale which is another reason I never got into foundation, no one ever had a light enough shade for me (for concealer I use Dainty Doll, special for pale girls).  It sounds weird but I'm not exaggerating my paleness, I am literally like translucent, Eric from True Blood white and I love it lol.  But I tried the YSL foundation and I really, really like it, it feels so light on my skin not thick or goopy and since it's oil free (and I do have oily skin) it doesn't get gross by the end of the day, my face still feels dry/normal, not icky.  The shade I got (#3, they didn't have #1 for some reason and #2 was yellow toned and I'm pink) is perfect for my skin and doing my make up is so much faster now I love it!


----------



## cap

right now i am using make up forever hd foundation in #117. Its ok but i did get a sample of armani luminous silk foundation and it looked better on my skin. the only problem is she gave me the 4.5 which was a little too dark and the nearest armani counter is 2 hours away from , i happened to be out on a buisness trip wih my hubby that day and stopped at the mall. So i was wondering if i should order the 3 or 4? Its so hard to tell, i did look at some swatches online but its hard deciding. If anyone could help me that would be great. The lasting silk looks nice also but the colors look different than the luminous. I do have light skin with yellow undertones. i can not wear a foundation with pink in it either because it just doesnt match at all. The 117# in mufe is pretty much a perfect match for me but its not my hg foundation thats why i am still looking around..lol thanks!


----------



## jenayb

Perricone MD No Foundation Foundation


----------



## nicci404

I think I may have found mine finally - Estee Lauder Double Wear - Bone...

I really loved Guerlain Parure Extreme Luminous Extreme Foundation but the lightest shade they offer in the US is a little too dark  I found the next lightest shade & will purchase - so hopefully it'll work out!


----------



## singsongjones

For everyday make-up, definitely Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation in Almond #7

For a more made-up, full coverage event, I am a hands-down fan of Kevin Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer. That stuff is AMAZING!!! And the smallest amount goes a long way when mixed with a primer. Ladies, I literally burned my skin being the product junkie that I am and using an at-home peel (you wouldnt believe the sh*t I've done to my face in the name of beauty :lolots Anyway, to add insult to injury, I burned my face the weekend of my 30th birthday which also happened to be the weekend my BF got back in town!!!! MORTIFIED to say the least :cry:...the Sensual Skin Enhancer completely covered the burns...I look at those pictures to this day and marvel at how great that foundation is...


----------



## mothbeast

The foundation I have on hand is Shu Uemura face architect liquid #554. I don't really wear it often and sometimes mix it to make a tinted moisturizer. It's the most perfect color match I've found and covers well. Highly recommended if you have yellow toned skin.


----------



## Straight-Laced

By Terry Light Expert.
It's so light I can't feel it on my skin, it's almost invisible (if applied correctly) and no sign of pores.  Love it


----------



## TheMrsKwok

i am an asian girl, normal skin type. my skin gets a bit dry during winter. so i need a more mosturising foundation. i use Dior's tinted mosturiser with SPF, and layer it up with a very very thin layer of foundation. i find this method very good at controlling oil, and it makes my make up looks natural and fresh 1 whole day. no touch up required

during summer, i use Missha BB cream (in a red/maroon tube) i found it when i go travel in melbourne. is very popular in hongkong. then i set the BB cream with a thin layer of setting powder or any powder. this one is more dry, suits summer. need a some touch up in the middle of the day. it has whitening effect, very very good for summer! highly recommended.


----------



## alliemia

DiorSkin Nude in 001
Amazing, and nothing compares.


----------



## jaztee

nicci404 said:


> I think I may have found mine finally - Estee Lauder Double Wear - Bone...



I came here to post the exact same thing! My skin is normal/dry and very pale and this is perfect. On the powder front, I've been pleasantly surprised with Pur Minerals 4 in 1 in Porcelain.


----------



## gina2328

I have combination skin with breakouts and hyperpigmentation and right now my HG is Estee Lauder Double Wear.  It is a full coverage foundation.

Another foundation I found I really love that looks like my skin but better is Clinique Redness Solutions.  Coverage is more medium so I need to wear concealer with this.


----------



## tegan

cap said:


> right now i am using make up forever hd foundation in #117. Its ok but i did get a sample of armani luminous silk foundation and it looked better on my skin. the only problem is she gave me the 4.5 which was a little too dark and the nearest armani counter is 2 hours away from , i happened to be out on a buisness trip wih my hubby that day and stopped at the mall. So i was wondering if i should order the 3 or 4? Its so hard to tell, i did look at some swatches online but its hard deciding. If anyone could help me that would be great. The lasting silk looks nice also but the colors look different than the luminous. I do have light skin with yellow undertones. i can not wear a foundation with pink in it either because it just doesnt match at all. The 117# in mufe is pretty much a perfect match for me but its not my hg foundation thats why i am still looking around..lol thanks!



Hi.  This is a nice foundation.  You might want to try the 4 instead of the 3.  However, a good idea might be to call your local store, talk to them to tell them the 4.5 is a tad too dark and then tell them what you are wearing now and the color.  They might be able to help you with that information.  I have done that in the past when the store was not close to me.  You know, they might even send you out a few samples to try first.


----------



## momo43

normal to oily skin.  i love chanel teint innocence.  it's lightweight, sheer and makes my skin glow.


----------



## ilvoelv

MAC prolong wear NC 35


----------



## DearBuddha

I recently discovered that mixing Revlon Colorstay foundation in Ivory with Physician's Formula tinted moisturizer in Natural/Light matches my skin perfectly and keeps it looking fresh hours after I put it on. Beyond Bare Minerals, it's the only foundation mix that's really made me look like my skin was bare and just naturally good.

The only thing I dislike about this combo is the smell of the PF formula


----------



## hyacinthus

It would be a toss-up between NARS Sheer Glow in Macao and Make Up For Ever Face & Body in #18. Sheer Glow wins in terms of shade matching and coverage, but the MUFE is wonderfully light...perfect for days when I don't feel like doing much of anything in terms of my make-up.


----------



## OSheaPunk

MUFE Mat Velvet + Matifying Foundation #35


----------



## n8leagr8

I have 2 solid HG foundations that I rotate based on occasion and timeframe.

I have fair, freckled combination skin where I get oily in my T-zone, but my cheeks get dry.  I have found over the years that I really dislike applying foundation with my fingers, it just seems to add to my oil problem and can occasionally cause me to break out.  I also don't like applying with a sponge, maybe it's just me, but I don't feel like I get even coverage.  So, my love of the brush has led me to these 2 gems:

 1. Bare Escentuals in Fairly Light:  This foundation helps control my oil and looks flawless everytime. Great for that everyday look, it basically looks like I'm not wearing make-up.  But fabulously. 

 2. Christian Dior Diorflash Airflash in 200:  The closest you can get to airbrush, without the equipment or expense.  Don't get me wrong, it's still pricey, but worth every penny.  Airflash is a spray-on foundation best used by spraying it on to the brush, then applying it.  It gives that perfect "barbie doll" look (and by that I don't mean plastic, it's fantastic...you can brush my hair...). 

I use Smashbox primer underneath, but you really don't need it under Dior...it covers EVERYTHING.


----------



## tawnycat

jenaywins said:


> Perricone MD No Foundation Foundation




I love this as well..You don't seem to hear a lot about it.


----------



## jenayb

tawnycat said:


> I love this as well..You don't seem to hear a lot about it.


 
No, you really don't. It's just amazing for when I choose to wear foundation.


----------



## Love Of My Life

just took a look at it from QVC...


----------



## marcjacobsgirl7

revlon colorstay!! love love love


----------



## lexi584

MUFE HD Foundation (I use shade #123).  It's the only foundation that doesn't settle into fine lines for me.


----------



## tawnycat

I also am in Love with Estee Lauder Double Wear


----------



## AmandaHW

I'm really loving my Teint Miracle from Lancome.


----------



## girlygirl3

AmandaHW said:


> I'm really loving my Teint Miracle from Lancome.


 
I second Teint Miracle!

I have also renewed my love for Luminous Silk.  It lasted through the humid heat we had last week surprisingly well!


----------



## Angelic Pretty

Makeup forever's HD foundation


----------



## oceansportrait

MUFE Face & Body Foundation. I still have a bit of acne & although my face is oily, I have dry patches. Basically, every foundation's worst nightmare. This is the only foundation I've used so far that doesn't make me break out & still looks really natural.


----------



## BraunSKG

still looking for one


----------



## Tiare

Cle de Peau Silky Cream Foundation.

I have tried nearly every foundation, from every price range, and nothing comes close to it. It manages to completely conceal problems and truly make the skin look better. 

You know how some plastic surgery fixes a "problem" but renders the person almost alien looking, on top of being completely obvious? Cle de Peau is like great plastic surgery, noone will even know what a fantastic job it's doing. I bought the concealer stick after reading so many rave reviews and the woman gave me samples of the foundation to take home. A week later I went back


----------



## nicci404

I have gone through so many - high end to drug store. For now it is Estee Lauder - Double Wear. I like it cause it lasts all day but I am not 100% satisfied all the time. I am looking for one that gives a dewy finish & still manages till last me the work day.


----------



## Cait

Bobbi Brown Skin - when I want something 'extra' than TM, but still want to look dewey and natural.

(And I'm gutted they've discontinued it!) Chanel Pro Lumiere - for dance.


----------



## shopbunny

No one mentioned clinique. i wonder why...


----------



## MissAshley

nicci404 said:


> I have gone through so many - high end to drug store. For now it is Estee Lauder - Double Wear. I like it cause it lasts all day but I am not 100% satisfied all the time. I am looking for one that gives a dewy finish & still manages till last me the work day.



Double Wear mixed with a bit of MUFE Mat Velvet is my current HG  I always say that I have found my HG and then I try something else! I also love Lancome Teint Idole, although it doesn't last as long as DW


----------



## nicci404

MissAshley said:


> Double Wear mixed with a bit of MUFE Mat Velvet is my current HG  I always say that I have found my HG and then I try something else! I also love Lancome Teint Idole, although it doesn't last as long as DW




Does mixing it with MUFE Mat Velvet make it dewy? I tried the Lancome Teint Miracle and liked the look but gave it away since it didn't last all day.


----------



## miss_dysphonia

I have a few go-to's for different events/weather

I have normal to dry skin with an oily t-zone

Avon Extralasting Foundation, it's everything I wanted mac studio fix fluid to be (studio fix fluid broke me out with mila and oxidize hardcore on my skin)

mark minareal foundation. Love this one, reminds me of studio tech but is actually good for my skin and dries better

MAC studio fix powder: Great to put on really quick, super fine powder. Good for the summer


----------



## Gurzzy

I don't really like to wear foundation at all, but I can't deny how much nicer it makes your face look. I really like the MUFE Face & Body since it reminds me of a tinted moisturizer.

It has a nice light coverage, and feels like I am wearing nothing. I still have to use concealer with this, but it never looks cakey.


----------



## pquiles

I am still in love w/NARS Sheer Matte.


----------



## MissAshley

nicci404 said:


> Does mixing it with MUFE Mat Velvet make it dewy? I tried the Lancome Teint Miracle and liked the look but gave it away since it didn't last all day.



It's a bit more dewy, which is nice! I find DW can look a bit too dry on my skin and the MUFE makes it a little more creamy and soft looking, if that makes sense.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Estee Lauder Double Wear for night outs
MAC Face & Body for daytime


----------



## krazydaisy

right now bobbi brown oil free cream to powder


----------



## mustardcutter

shopbunny said:


> No one mentioned clinique. i wonder why...


 
I used to avoid clinique because I associated it with my mother (ha) but I've been using Clinique's almost makeup + almost powder makeup and it works perfect for me (sheer coverage, moisturizing)


----------



## PenelopeB

Lancome's Teint Miracle, i swear, this is amazing on my skin. it's easy to use, comfortable. Requires touching up if have used ALL day and going out again at night. But i usually refresh my make up at this time anyway, so it fits in for me.
the colour match is perfect and i get comments from friends all the time when i'm wearing it. 

please, at least, try this one!


----------



## CaliMel

I use bare minerals. It perfectly matches my skin, and evens everything out w/o making me look overly made up. I don't use nearly as much as it shows on the informercial though, and my container lasted me 6 months with me using it every single day, and sometimes using extra as concealer for my underyes.

My skin is combination skin, with some dry patches on my cheeks and chin and oilyness on my nose/forehead. I have some enlarged pores and occasional acne, but nothing really bad.


----------



## Love Of My Life

still liking by terry & sometimes YSL...


----------



## nicci404

thought I found it but I didn't....keep getting samples of foundations that appear to have yellow undertones but after I apply and let it set - it's not  

I am going to try 2 more brands - Shu Uemura and Shiseido.


----------



## missyb

Summer-Chanticalle
Winter-Giorgio Armani


----------



## teeshnak

My skin type is normal, and sensitive.

I really like Giorgio Armani Face Fabric as a tinted moisturizer, I don't have acne issues so this is perfect for me. It evens out the skintone and keeps it looking matte and beautiful the whole day! 

For foundation, I love Burberry sheer foundation! It isn't really that sheer, and its definitely buildable. It looks very natural and is slightly dewy, so I love it!

Both foundations are very suitable for my sensitive skin. I broke out like crazy from Chanel, and other HE foundations. I know when its a product because otherwise I have no acne or pimples at all.


----------



## declaredbeauty

As of right now:
MUFE Duo Mat Powder Foundation
MUFE Face and Body


----------



## missvi

Estee Lauder Double Wear
Nars Sheer Glow


----------



## sansandy

MUFE HD foundation. I'm on my second one now. Love this one!


----------



## tawnycat

I think I found my HG..I wore Estee lauder DB for a few years. It is very hard to take off and also I felt it was making me look older than my 33 years. I started experimenting with a few foundations including Nars sheer glow (which I liked)..I ended up selecting Dior Nude Glow and I have to say it is AMAZING!! It looks and feels like my skin. Its light and easy to take off and also give me a nice dewy glow without looking oily..LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## chrunchy

Armani Luminous Silk Foundation


----------



## elleestbelle

bare minerals matte in golden tan.  i finally found a shade that matches and works with my yellow undertones!  yay!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Skin: Oily & Sensitive.
For the winter time I love the Dior Capture Totale, and in the summer I just use concealer and lotion so that it's more lightweight (not using a foundation right now) but the Capture Totale can look a little oily on me (hence my oily skin) but I wear a Sephora translucent powder over top and it looks matte and un-oily.

Just to add to it, I just reached 1500 posts


----------



## alliemia

Diorskin nude


----------



## oceansportrait

elleestbelle said:


> bare minerals matte in golden tan. i finally found a shade that matches and works with my yellow undertones! yay!!!


 
*nods* Most foundations sold here where I live (Canada) are terrible when it comes to shades with yellow undertones (I guess they don't cater to Asians? XD) *Bare Minerals & MUFE* are the only ones I've come across so far that offers various shades with yellow undertones (*Shiseido* does too, but their foundation made me break out like crazy so I left it out XD)


----------



## Vinyl

Neutrogena SkinClearing foundation.  I'm acne-prone, so I'm usually wary about foundation breaking me out.  This one is amazing -- there are many shades to choose from, offers buildable coverage, seems to stay put & doesn't oxidize.  I even went to an optometrist & probably had my face touching stuff at certain points, but nothing wore off! It's not perfect as I think I've gotten a few pimples, but that's the closest I'll get to a HG foundation.  Definitely helps that it's a drugstore product, so the price doesn't hurt.


----------



## missD

I'm LOVING *Quo Creme Foundation* compact. I'm visiting family in Vancouver and wandered into Shopper's Drug Mart and this foundation was AMAZING! Only $22. Try it! The texture is so soft, creamy, sheer, and non drying.

I have dry skin with acne scars and this gives me a soft airbrushed feel without any cakey look (applied with foundation brush instead of sponge). After using this, I gave my mom my Armani foundation!

I've tried a lot of stuff....Bare Minerals, Armani, Chantecaille, Sephora, Benefit, Givenchy, Shiseido, MAC, Chanel, Shu, Stila, Tarte and probably MORE...and none of those really blew me away.


----------



## JulieDiva

Dior Airflash spray on foundation is amazing.
It is light, matte and makes me look li8kei have flawless skin...when I really don't!


----------



## VADFH3

Most definitely Bare Minerals!


----------



## DisCo

Liquid Foundation - Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation SPF 15
Mineral - Laura Mercier Mineral Powder


----------



## Vuittonella

Shiseido Pureness Powder Foundation (for oily and combination skin)
and Mac Blot Powder


----------



## keodi

Mufe Face and body foundation, and Chanel mat lumiere.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Smashbox High Definition Healthy FX Foundation SPF 15 (Light L2) after years of using Clinique and Shiseido, I am finally happy with a foundation!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I wish I could find a holy grail anymore. When I think I have found one between oxidation (oily skin), not wearing long enough, not having enough coverage, and trying to match my olive skintone. I feel just about done searching.


----------



## theclassic

I have always used Lancome (liquid in spring / summer and creme in fall / winter) and have been "happy enough" with it.... BUT I just bought *Makeup Forever HD Foundation and it is AMAZING!!!! *Seriously it is magic.

I have pretty normal skin. This foundation feels soooo good and it has the perfect dewy / not greasy glow and has great coverage while looking completely natural.

Highly recommend!


----------



## shazzy99

Chanel Teint Innocence Fluid (no.20)


----------



## USAF Brat

Has anyone tried Trish McEvoy Mineral Foundation?  Bare Minerals/Essentials just didn't work for me.  Thanks.


----------



## Bag-terfly

I love Amore Pacific.  It's not cheap, but it's worth it.


----------



## lvtan

Chanel Double Perfection Compact. Feels lightweight on my skin and the coverage is buildable without looking cakey.


----------



## Aeris

Clinique Even Better Foundation. It's very natural looking, light weight with good coverage, and doesn't look weird after wearing it in really hot weather or for long hours.


----------



## Aeris

In second place...the Clinique BB Cream if that counts as foundation!


----------



## Chantilly0379

Clinque Superbalanced!


----------



## roseylovestosho

Chanel's perfection lumiere in B10


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Matte Lumiere Powder #10 Lumiere (I wish it came one shade lighter though)


----------



## iris1897

Shiseido "The Makeup" in 020


----------



## MissEvil

I got sensitive skin and it looks pink most of the time so with foundation I need one that doesn't irritate the skin and also blends with the pinkess. I dont have a HG yet but I quite like Armanis luminous silk foundation.


----------



## BabyPo

Still searching for my HG foundation. However, I really like The Body Shop Extra Virgin Minerals Liquid Foundation and will continue using it until I find an upgrade.


----------



## kittenelle

hi! I love Estee Lauder Double Wear Maximum Coverage Foundation. I have acne-prone skin with multiple scars.. It really does cover up almost everything!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Chanel perfection lumiere! Second place is Chanel vitalumiere aqua.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

I just recently started using MAC's Match Master Foundation (honestly I only got a sample) but I have cookey skin so I've learned to try before I buy. This foundation is amazing from what I know about it so far, and I will apparently be purchasing the full size bottle when my little sample runs out


----------



## molinovich

Chanel pro lumiere and Clinique even better!


----------



## xhb

I really want to try Armani's foundation, but I can never seem to find anyplace that sells it.  As of right now, I really like YSL teint Radiance, and Bobbi Brown's stick foundation.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE Mat Velvet Plus


----------



## sw0pp

Bare Minerals since it looks quite natural while it covers up a lot. however, I prefer the staying power of MAC Pro Longwear


----------



## ipudgybear

For liquid, I love Make up forever HD foundation. For powder, I love MAC studio fix powder + foundation. I prefer powder foundation though.


----------



## Ishino

armani LSF


----------



## katran26

Guerlain's new Lingerie liquid foundation - the best!


----------



## Tiare

5 months after purchasing it (with a few forays into newly released Guerlains) Cle de Peau's Silky Creme foundation is still the best I've ever used.

It's expensive, but, it goes on literally like the silk it's named for and makes the skin look luminous. 

My skin has cleared up a lot over the past few months after settling on skincare products which really work for me, and yet I still use the foundation - that's how gorgeous it is. 

Smells like rich, red roses and only takes a pinhead amount to cover most anything.


----------



## Livia1

Livia1 said:


> Chanel Matte Lumiere Powder #10 Lumiere (I wish it came one shade lighter though)




Oh and how could I forget the best one: Chantecaille Compact Foundation (so expensive though).


----------



## MadameButterfly

MAC Studio Fix Fluid


----------



## mira_uk

I have a few for different coverage/finish/time of year.

Shu Uemura Face Architect Remodelling Cream
Le Metier de Beaute Peau Vierge
Bourjois Healthy Mix Serum


----------



## roseylovestosho

diorskin perfection!


----------



## flip4jewell

I love my skin thanks to Make up forever primer, HD foundation and HD powder!!


----------



## beauty k addict

i went from using 3 different kinds of chanel foundation to guerlain lingerie de peau


----------



## Baby Boo

ok i think i have foudn the best!

i use makeup forever HD foundation 2 pumpns.. beaty blender it in.. adn then put 2 sprays of temptu on top! omg makeup perfection


----------



## Couture_Girl

I love maybelline's dream smooth mousse  

it has nice coverage and it stays on for a long time, and surprisingly, i don't get that oily, even though it's made for norm-dry skin and i have combo-oily skin :3


----------



## FaBaholic

I use MUFE HD Foundation! I love it! and on days where i just need little coverage, I use Physicians formula mineral powder


----------



## sobe2009

Mac Pro Longwear SPF 10, love it!


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm still loving MaxFactor Lasting Performance in Ivory Beige... One of the few colors that fit my light but pinkish skintone.

It gives a satin-ish shine too, very pretty!


----------



## surowe

GloMinerals Pressed foundation- best ever for general application

I usually use Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer underneath. 

I would like to find a good formulation for oily skin, liquid, full-med coverage. I used to love one by chanel but the shades are not matching me lately to justify shelling out $50 for a bottle...


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Teint Resist


----------



## Younna

Armani Luminous Silk


----------



## CocoMeow

I have combo skin. For high end products I absolutely LOVE Clinique's perfectly real foundation. Im not sure what color I got but my skin tone changes every year of course by quite a few shades and this shade ALWAYS seems to match my skin tone no matter what. Its more lightweight so if you have acne or are prone to breakouts, its not that great. But its just the perfect combo of coverage vs looking more natural. I love the way it looks on my skin, makes it so smooth and soft and is long-wearing.

For lower end, I really like Covergirls clean makeup. Its so cheap, ($5 a bottle?) therefore a great buy for what you get. The name for it is perfect, it does give you a nice "clean" look, it doesnt make you look like you're wearing a pound of foundation. I also have a problem with makeup, it feels gross on my skin and I have to take it off.. this stuff feels so natural.


----------



## noon

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua


----------



## CCLOVECC

I have combination skin; am currently loving Chanel's vitalumiere aqua for sheer coverage, and Cle de Peau's matte cream foundation for more coverage.


----------



## butterflygirl2

Oily skin:

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua 
Revlon ColorStay


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in B20 Tendre


----------



## fashion16

I have tried many Pretige brands including MAC, Clinique and Benefit but the one I have found that works the best for me is Ulta brand foundation.


----------



## Sourdrops

My face is so oily that you could fry some chicken with it! Lol

Revlon color stay is my HG, and if it would ever to discontinue, I would seriously consider never stepping foot outside of my house. This stays put, even with the oil slick that I get within a few hours of applying.  I also use PUR minerals powder, or MAC for touch up.


----------



## krisaya

I have oily skin and I use Laura Mercier foundation powder.


----------



## yellow08

Right now, it's BB Moisture Rich (_but the search will continue..._)


----------



## Indiarobyn

Normal skin:
Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua b30


----------



## loving_london

I enjoy MUFE HD, but Ive still yet to find a foundation that looks like youre wearing nothing at all.


----------



## matchyg

At the moment I'm liking Diorskin Nude Natural glow sculpting powder in Beige Praline 020, it makes your skin glow and feels weightless. Not that a fan of liquid foundation, only for night time and special occassions. I think the trick is to go just a touch lighter than your skin colour, and pick the right undertone, pink, neutral, yellow, or peach. Pink and Neutral are for cool tones girls and yellow and peach are for warm tones. Match the shade to surface colour skin, and undertone to the tone.


----------



## Santa baby

Estee Lauder double wear!!!! It's an amazing foundation with great coverage. Makes me look absolutely flawless. Provides a medium coverage that can be built up to full coverage. The first time I used it I have to admit I hated it. Too cakey and heavy. Gave it a second try, this time using less foundation and I fell in love. It's my new hg and a little goes a long way with this product!


----------



## jenniferelaine

I second Double Wear! I've been wearing it since 1999 (when I started working in a dept store) & I love it. Love that it's thick, heavy, & gives me a flawless face. I have good skin anyway, but I always get compliments on my complexion & people always ask me what I use. Swear by it!


----------



## Laura88

El dw/mac sff


----------



## brianne1114

MUFE HD (liquid) and Duo Mat (powder).
Also love LM silk creme.  I really need to try ELDW.


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

Chanel Vita Lumier Aqua but only in the summer.. this brand lacks shades and there isn't one pale enough for my skin in the winter


----------



## Tiare

I finally found it... Cle de Peau Teint Naturel Creme Compact foundation.

It manages the holy trinity of foundation:

1)Doesn't break me out
2)Covers wonderfully, especially when layered
3)Doesn't cake, no matter how much is used and makes the skin look BETTER, not worse!


----------



## piosavsfan

I've been using MUFE HD for 2 weeks and I am in LOVE! I've been using it with the MUFE primer and it has done wonders for my skin, my make-up free face looks so much better and I have no idea what happened. My foundation has never improved my skin like this before!


----------



## Couture_Girl

i have like 15 different foundations from chanel to maybelline, but so far i haven't found it, but im tempted to try estee lauder double wear c:


----------



## DirtyDiana

mine is graftobian


----------



## denimparty

Bobby brown foundation stick


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Younna said:


> Armani Luminous Silk





Aeris said:


> Clinique Even Better Foundation. It's very natural looking, light weight with good coverage, and doesn't look weird after wearing it in really hot weather or for long hours.





molinovich said:


> Chanel pro lumiere and Clinique even better!





girlygirl3 said:


> I second Teint Miracle!
> 
> I have also renewed my love for Luminous Silk.  It lasted through the humid heat we had last week surprisingly well!





laurens714 said:


> Armani Beauty Luminous Silk Foundation





ilvoelv said:


> MAC Studio Fix
> MAC Mineral foundation
> Armani Silk



My ONLY foundation that I loved has always been Clinique Superfit in Nutty. Nice and tan, didn't show up white in pics. They discontinued it and I was able to get the new Even Better in Nutty and it's pretty comparable. I hear the Armani Luminous and the Long lasting ones are the best!!!!!! I cannot wait to try!! 

I'm gonna go search for the tinted moisturizer thread but I just bought the Tarte Amazonian Clay one in Agent 16 (darkest) after running out of my Clinique tinted moisturizer that they don't make anymore. The variety of colors sucks and I wound up going with the darkest because it's light consistency and blendable. I also skipped the bronzed setting powder and opted for the translucent one. I love that there are no paragons, no animal testing, and a lot of natural non-toxic ingredients.  I'll let ya know how it turns out!


----------



## janesBydiction

Mac Studio Fix liquid foundation.


----------



## adelaizabella

Have you tried micabella? I have seen a kiosk in the mall but was wondering about it


----------



## MoneyPennie

I really like MUFE hd foundation but my HG will always be bare mineral matte medium beige


----------



## yy0015

Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer is just perfect for me!


----------



## FlyGirl07

Younna said:
			
		

> Armani Luminous Silk



Armani Luminous Silk
This is my favorite foundation too. I've been using it for 3 years. One pump for light coverage and two pumps for a heavier coverage. It feels really light and it's build able.  It's a little pricy though. Just replaced mine at Holt Renfrew and it was $72 CAD after tax. One bottle lasts about 5 months.


----------



## Lushie

Mine is Pur Minerals 4-in-1 Pressed Mineral Makeup - can't live without it!


----------



## flowerbobon

make up for ever hd foundation...the best one!


----------



## ashleyroe

neutrogena healthy skin liquid make up in buff, matches up with me perfectly.

i ran out/had to throw it out a few months ago (never had a chance to re-purchase) and have been using nothing but tinted moisturizer and bronzing powder and let me tell you....

i really need to re-buy it. 

it really does keep your skin in check. i definitely noticed a difference.


----------



## moments12

Chanel Matt Lumiere!


----------



## sparklyred

fashion16 said:


> I have tried many Pretige brands including MAC, Clinique and Benefit but the one I have found that works the best for me is Ulta brand foundation.


 

Me too.  I use Ulta minerals.  It gives me a flawless look and it is healthy for my skin. Plus I can mix them to match my skin perfectly.


----------



## Ebayshop

Mines would have to be Bobbi browns natural finishing foundation!! Especially for oily skin it hold my foundation without me blotting or anything!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Stila Natural Finish Oil-Free Makeup!


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry for a long time now


----------



## Mitzy

Maybelline's dream smooth mousse in Creamy Natural. 
Suits my combo skin to a t.


----------



## cookie1

Clinique Even Better foundation


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I am currently loving Chanel Vitalumiere


----------



## LucindaC

I LOVE Armani Luminous Silk, it gives a good coverage and a gorgeous glow... Estee Lauder Double Wear is another favourite.


----------



## kett

Sloane_Ranger said:


> Chanel Vita Lumier Aqua but only in the summer.. this brand lacks shades and there isn't one pale enough for my skin in the winter



This is my go-to foundation as well, but I have the EXACT same problem - no color pale enough for my winter skin. Sometimes I just end up adding a little (thick) lotion to equal parts foundation or I blend in a little Clinique moisture tint to lighten the Chanel up a bit. I really wish it came in more colors.

I have rosacea and so I have to be super picky about my foundation and Vita Lumier Aqua is amazing.


----------



## trigirl

I just started using Cle de Peau compact creme foundation.  I still can't believe I spent that much but I I LOVE it and justify it by not wasting money trying out different foundations.  I got the much talked about concealer too and it is awesome.


----------



## enjee

Chanel Vitalumiere! I've been using it for past 5 years, never broke me out  very natural looking one!


----------



## Couture_Girl

anyone know a good foundation with good yellow tones that keeps oils away and lasts for a pretty long time? 
ive tried
Revlon Color Stay, Lancome's Teint Idole Ultra, Estee Lauder's Double, MAC pro long wear, Maybelline superstay and Loreal's infallible. They work okay, but im still looking!


----------



## monsoonmadness

Bobbi Brown's oil-free compact foundation. 4.5 (Warm Natural)


----------



## missliberia

Oily skin and I love MAC Studio Fix Fluid.


----------



## reon

I think I just found it. CDP tient fluid foundation works wonders for me!!


----------



## sarahlouise06

Dior Flawless.


----------



## champagne_xoxo

I'm oily and I love Estee Lauder Double Wear in Sand


----------



## jacquelyn1210

Make up forever HD foundation !


----------



## Prufrock613

Tom Ford's Traceless Foundation Stick- good natural coverage, more neutral/yellow shades, portable


----------



## tessa06

I tried a lot of foundation.. From Revlon, Mac, Lancôme, Laura Mercier, etc.. And I love the MUFE HD foundation the most..


----------



## Mz2145

Mac pro full coverage foundation, Laura mercier silk creme foundation


----------



## rebelbabe

ck21 said:


> I love bare escentuals!


Agreed, since I first tried Bare Minerals (Bare Escentuals) that was it.  Clean, clear skin for the first time ever, provides a clean base to work all your colors and tones off of.  Marvelous.  Comes in matte or original.


----------



## rebelbabe

gotracey said:


> ^^Me too!  I have been using it for several years now and have not even considered switching to something else.  My skin tends to be oily and Bare Escentuals is perfect for me.  Love the built-in SPF 15 too.


Harsh winters or too much sun in summer can really dry my skin.  So I use Burt's Bees Day Creme underneath (just a dab goes a long way, not oily and after years no lines or wrinkles. Hmmmmm.) 

Bare Escentuals cleared my skin and covers any imperfections. The 'bronzers'' give a nice suntanned glow year round.  No glopping on liquid ever for this face!  LOL


----------



## chooey

Can anyone recommend a good foundation for very dry skin? At the moment I'm using body shop tinted moisturiser as it's the only one that doesn't clump but it just doesn't provide enough coverage on a night out. It's fine for during the day.


----------



## Agent Kitty

Clau de Peau is excellent!


----------



## huey999

i wear Estee Lauder Double Wear because of my oily skin. however the color is perfect for me.


----------



## rebelbabe

Couture_Girl said:


> anyone know a good foundation with good yellow tones that keeps oils away and lasts for a pretty long time?
> ive tried
> Revlon Color Stay, Lancome's Teint Idole Ultra, Estee Lauder's Double, MAC pro long wear, Maybelline superstay and Loreal's infallible. They work okay, but im still looking!


Bare Escentuals Minerals is exceptional for oil control and lasts all day and into the evening for me.  It works very well on combination skin and dry areas as well.  The coverage is natural and complete.   Search this thread for more comments, others love it too.


----------



## rebelbabe

chooey said:


> Can anyone recommend a good foundation for very dry skin? At the moment I'm using body shop tinted moisturiser as it's the only one that doesn't clump but it just doesn't provide enough coverage on a night out. It's fine for during the day.


My skin can be very dry in winter.  I use Burts Bees Day Creme (of all things) as a moisturizer every day (summer too for over exposure to sun), then Bare Escentuals Minerals as my foundation. Its light, natural and provides all day coverage...no clumping or lines.  I think they guarantee their products.  I know you can walk in and they make up your face so you can try it on for a day.  I'd ask about the satisfaction guaranty.  Try the Burts Bees for dry skin for one month.  I sometimes have trouble finding the Day Creme (Walgreens, Walmart, CVS, drug store, online at Burts) , they take for ever, Drugstore.com, or google it).  It lasts a long time as a dab will do you daily!


----------



## keodi

keodi said:


> Mufe Face and body foundation, and Chanel mat lumiere.


 
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturiser and  Becca for winter months Revlon colour stay for the summer months perfect. I liked Bobbi Brown's like skin foundation but  my skin looks a hot greasy mess by noon..  I've since rid of my other foundations


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> Bobbi Brown's like skin foundation but my skin looks a hot greasy mess by noon


  Me too. I bought two shades to mix together, falling for the sales girl recommendation and for the first hour i look good after that - its a mess.


----------



## Phanatical

I adore both MUFE HD foundation in #117 Marble, & NARS Sheer Glow in Mont Blanc. Both are so perfect - they match my skin like a dream, wear forever, and look fantastic in photos!


----------



## chooey

rebelbabe said:


> My skin can be very dry in winter.  I use Burts Bees Day Creme (of all things) as a moisturizer every day (summer too for over exposure to sun), then Bare Escentuals Minerals as my foundation. Its light, natural and provides all day coverage...no clumping or lines.  I think they guarantee their products.  I know you can walk in and they make up your face so you can try it on for a day.  I'd ask about the satisfaction guaranty.  Try the Burts Bees for dry skin for one month.  I sometimes have trouble finding the Day Creme (Walgreens, Walmart, CVS, drug store, online at Burts) , they take for ever, Drugstore.com, or google it).  It lasts a long time as a dab will do you daily!



Thanks a million for that. I'll have to have a look for that daycream-I'm in Ireland so it might be a bit more difficult to find! That foundation sounds great too-off to google it! Thanks again


----------



## sweh

I have yet to find a HG foundation! Weirdly enough, the foundation that most compliments my medium skin tone is actually a drug store brand... Revlon Colourstay! 

It's pretty decent but I tend to mix it in with my Mac studio fix (which makes me looks SO ORANGE when it oxidises)
I'm really hating Winter season in London. I have super dry skin and a weird colour that no one brand yet has matched.

I mix foundations and then seal it with Bare Escentuals tinted mineral veil - now THAT stuff is amazing!


----------



## CountryGlamour

Mary Kay was always my favorite, but now I use Olay Definity Tinted Moisturizer.


----------



## gre8dane

Right now my favorite foundation is Bobbi Brown EXTRA Repair Foundation SPF 25.  The past few winters, I've had dry cheeks so I purchased this foundation in anticipation of the same dry cheeks.  Although my cheeks are not dry this winter, I really like this foundation!


----------



## Tadpole

sweh said:
			
		

> I have yet to find a HG foundation! Weirdly enough, the foundation that most compliments my medium skin tone is actually a drug store brand... Revlon Colourstay!
> 
> It's pretty decent but I tend to mix it in with my Mac studio fix (which makes me looks SO ORANGE when it oxidises)
> I'm really hating Winter season in London. I have super dry skin and a weird colour that no one brand yet has matched.
> 
> I mix foundations and then seal it with Bare Escentuals tinted mineral veil - now THAT stuff is amazing!



Yep- everything looks orange on me too.  I have green undertones so the ladies at makeup counters always put me in yellow foundation which just makes me look orange.  I know pink undertone makeup is for fair skin but it seems to work better on my olive skin.


----------



## xquisite

My absolute grail after many years of searching is La Prairie Skin Caviar Treatment Foundation. I know I will never stray (unless they get rid of my colour - god forbid!). Not suitable for oilier skins but otherwise this stuff is magic. Seems expensive but you use so little it lasts the year (and I use it almost every day).


----------



## rebelbabe

chooey said:


> Thanks a million for that. I'll have to have a look for that daycream-I'm in Ireland so it might be a bit more difficult to find! That foundation sounds great too-off to google it! Thanks again



Be certain you google the Carrot Nrtritive not the Radiance line.  Here's the link to Amazon.  Burts sells online as does Drugstore.com

http://www.amazon.com/Burts-Bees-Carrot-Nutritive-2-Ounce/dp/B002DPUY42

Not certain who ships to Ireland if they don't carry it there.  You can email Burts Bees or check their website, they may be able to tell you where you can pick it up there?


----------



## ckarachr

For me its Makeup For Ever HD foundation, and as far as a drugstore brand goes, I really like Revlon Photo Ready.


----------



## beantownSugar

My face can get kind of oily & I now love stila's one step makeup. It's very light and doesn't feel heavy at all which is a definite plus.

It's been discontinued  but now you can get it for $15 on the stila site which is great - I am stocking up!

A drugstore brand I love - Revlon Colorstay which is pretty good when I put on a nice coverage, the only thing is, it starts to feel heavy.


----------



## DollFace116

NARS Sheer Glow


----------



## shonntew

I have loved the Dior Skin nude liquid. But I kinda want to try something else comparable. Which one of the Chanel's would be comparable ?


----------



## susu1978

I am in love again with laura mercier foundation, it is giving me the perfect finish for winter dry days without getting me too oily


----------



## missha

I think mine is the Mac Pro Longwear foundation. I've tried mufe mat velvet+, revlon photoready, revlon colorstay and many more, but this wins hands down. I don't know though, I've only had it for almost a week so this review might be premature


----------



## Beriloffun

Chanel's vita aqua lumiere (sp?). It makes my skin look like a porcelain doll!


----------



## designerdiva40

Estée Lauder double wear


----------



## merekat703

MAC Studio sculpt tube


----------



## krawford

Armani Lasting Silk Compact foundation #04


----------



## emmakins

Missha Perfect Cover BB cream #27


----------



## Samia

Trying out Bourjois Bio Detox Foundation and have to say liking it a lot


----------



## chunkylover53

Shiseido Hydro-Liquid Compact. Love, love, love!


----------



## nwhite

Still MAC Studio Fix Fluid for me


----------



## tintinloves

I've tried many but still come back to Chanel vitalumiere aqua, lovely for a fresh dewy face


----------



## Georgia_

Revlon Colorstay. Lately I've been really enjoying the Bourjois healthy mix!


----------



## SmudgedEyeliner

MAC studio fix fluid! I try other foundations and always come back to this one....the colour I use, matches me exactly and other brands are usually too pink/pale/dark etc.


----------



## lightdays

Chanel matte luminere. I think that's it, I need to check the box but I'm too lazy to right now lol.


----------



## irene82

Right now I really love MUFE MAT VELVET +.  I asked for a sample of NARS Sheerglow and I really love it too.  It's a toss up! =)


----------



## sunshinelove823

Make Up Forever


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Skin 79 BB Cream
Nars 
Revlon Colorstay


----------



## exotikittenx

Chanel Vitalumiere, but not the aqua version as it contains alcohol.  I am looking into Armani once I finish this, though, after hearing great things about it.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i FINALLY got the Armani Luminous Silk foundation in #7 and it is divine!!!


----------



## winniejo

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> i FINALLY got the Armani Luminous Silk foundation in #7 and it is divine!!!



It's the best. So worth it.


----------



## icharmae

I love NARS because it's the only brand that has enough yellow tint I need. Would love to try Armani foundation as well. Anyone know the shade for a NC25? And if it's more pink or yellow toned?


----------



## mac.empress

Black Opal Cream Stick Foundation in Truly Topaz and in Nutmeg when I'm tanned. Amazing medium to full coverage and the colour match on me is flawless. The only thing that I don't love is the transferring but I powder it down after and that seems to help.


----------



## kissmyteef

icharmae said:
			
		

> I love NARS because it's the only brand that has enough yellow tint I need. Would love to try Armani foundation as well. Anyone know the shade for a NC25? And if it's more pink or yellow toned?



I'm an NC25 as well and I'm looking to try new foundations. What color is your NARS foundation and how is the coverage? TIA!


----------



## icharmae

kissmyteef said:
			
		

> I'm an NC25 as well and I'm looking to try new foundations. What color is your NARS foundation and how is the coverage? TIA!



I'm M3 in Stromboli.. I love the coverage. It's medium to full coverage, you don't need a lot to cover. It's a nice satin dewy sheen to the skin without shimmer unlike other foundations. I def would recommend!


----------



## xlovely

Guerlain's Lingerie de Peau


----------



## Makeup Insider

Helena Rubinstein Color Clone! 
Spectacular is awesome too


----------



## CarmenK

As of right now its the new Lancome Teinte Miracle 24 hour foundation =)


----------



## Lexiii

wow i've never heard of makeup forever, guess i need to look it up! also had no idea chanel foundation was so popular! I just ordered some new foundations from sephora, if I think they're good, I'll post them here


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Dior air flash!!  But I just got the new benefit "hello flawless"brightening foundation w SPF 25 and it's gorgeous


----------



## ashleybrooke

I love Stila Illuminating liquid foundation - about two years ago my skin went from oily to kind of dry and it's the only foundation that seems to want to stay on my skin. I'm also a fan of the slight shimmer it has. It really brightens up my super pale skin tone.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry.... am very light so this is one foundation that works for me


----------



## jborch

My HG just became Make-up Forever Mat Velvet+ . I have combo skin and it goes on flawless! Last ALL day!


----------



## Dancechika24

gottaluvmybags said:


> *Dior air flash!!*  But I just got the new benefit "hello flawless"brightening foundation w SPF 25 and it's gorgeous



Mine too!!! I LOVE Dior Air Flash...shade 301. It's kinda pricey ($62) but worth every penny!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMG3kids

Mine isn't actually a foundation! It's Clarins tinted Day Screen in light. Love!!!! Doesn't settle into lines or pores.


----------



## Maleeducky

Clinique superbalanced makeup....the shade nude beige matches my skin perfectly. And with combination skin this makeup doesn't flake in the dry areas.


----------



## nixnako

MAC Pro Long wear for everyday office look
Jemma Kidd Light as air Foundation for flawless look
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer for a go to look


----------



## goodmornin

I actually really like Skin79 VIP Gold BB Cream. 

It has good coverage and doesn't make me look like I'm wearing "stucco." Only downside is that it fades away by afternoon. But then I just reapply and treat it like moisturiser.


----------



## annam

goodmornin said:
			
		

> I actually really like Skin79 VIP Gold BB Cream.
> 
> It has good coverage and doesn't make me look like I'm wearing "stucco." Only downside is that it fades away by afternoon. But then I just reapply and treat it like moisturiser.



I love this too.


----------



## annam

I think I found my HG. It's BB Skin. I need to use it with a primer but it stays on all day. The colour is great with medium coverage. I love it. I am hoping it stays on during humid summer days but if not, I'll use my Skin 79 BB cream.


----------



## monparapluie

Revlon Colorstay in the combination/oily formula works amazingly well for me. It lasts all day! I stipple and blend it with my Everyday Minerals kabuki brush for full coverage.


----------



## nixnako

MAC ProLongwear foundation


----------



## Millee

My HG foundation is definitely Origins Stay Tuned.


----------



## LagosGirl

MAC Matchmaster. It's the only foundation, I've ever re-purchased.


----------



## InimitableD

I have combination skin, and I love Estee Lauder Double Wear Light.  I'm about to start my third tube, which is really amazing for me, since I tend to switch it up a lot.


----------



## sandralette

I have dry to combination skin and love Mac Face & Body. Technically, I could use a higher coverage, but I don't like the "all covered up-look". I love the glow this foundation gives (only the smell could be nicer, but oh well ...)


----------



## Lexiii

i just tried laura mercier tinted moisturizer, and it is GREAT! Gives a beautiful, soft dewy glow...will definitely be using often!


----------



## diamondlovers

Mac face and body! It's the perfect amount of coverage and always makes me look so glowy!


----------



## jesscat

I love Make Up For Ever's HD foundation - it's light so it doesn't feel like you're wearing any foundation, but gives great coverage! I always look like I'm glowing after I use it.  I've finished one bottle and am on to the second already...

(I have combination skin)


----------



## gunsandbanjos

diamondlovers said:


> Mac face and body! It's the perfect amount of coverage and always makes me look so glowy!



I got a sample of this and really like it.


----------



## Bagbug

DIORSKIN Forever. I can break out just looking at something greasy. This is the best foundation for Oily skin.  Just got to make sure you are spot on with the color.  Little goes along way and dries so you can layer should you want to.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chanel Perfect Lumiere, I'm liking it so far!


----------



## Beauty Marked

I've used MUF's HD foundation as well as the MUF Mat Velvet. Both were nice as far as coverage, but because my face gets extremely oily, the Mat Velvet was more flattering. Gave my face a soft focus.

I just picked up Chanel's Perfection Lumiere. So far so good! Also gives my fave that soft finish, not dewey, buildable coverage. Blends well, and stays put. I really like it. Pricey, but so far great results.


----------



## buzzy2012

By Terry!  Absolutely the best. I have Chanel Lumiere and Guerlain 'Lingerie de Peau' and my By Terry is my go-to. Maybe its the best shade match but it is really luminescent.


----------



## StyleEnthusiast

Makeup Forever Duo Mat


----------



## lovepup

Armani luminous silk


----------



## belovaldi

Shu uemura face architect


----------



## missxcherie

Bare minerals


----------



## Storm Spirit

Used to be SUQQU but I stopped using it because it contained parabens  If they removed parabens from their ingredients list, I absolutely would start using it again.


----------



## nc.girl

Still in search of my HG foundation. I have oily skin, and it seems like nothing can control the shine for too long on me. I like Estee Lauder Double Matte foundation, but can't say it's my HG due to the fact that their lightest shade is too dark for me in the winter months. I like Clinique's new Stay Matte foundation, but it doesn't have SPF in it and is not transfer-resistant.


----------



## jaijai1012

nc.girl said:
			
		

> Still in search of my HG foundation. I have oily skin, and it seems like nothing can control the shine for too long on me. I like Estee Lauder Double Matte foundation, but can't say it's my HG due to the fact that their lightest shade is too dark for me in the winter months. I like Clinique's new Stay Matte foundation, but it doesn't have SPF in it and is not transfer-resistant.



Try Chanel's Vitalumier


----------



## barbiee

Love matte velvet plus by makeup forever!


----------



## Jhan

Teinte miracle by lancome. The best lightweight  line minimizing foundation that I ve ever used. Just go a shade darker than they match you.
,it looks healthier.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Shiseido SPF 15 foundation.


----------



## Lvkorey

Perfection/aqua/vita lumier, chanels foundation cannot be matched. The MUF matt velvet and hd are also very good as well as MAC stuido fix liquid and powder.


----------



## alessia70

not a traditional foundation, but i love the skin79 bb cream (the pink bottle)


----------



## remy12

Normal skin, but uneven skin tone. I use Chanel Lumiere with a few drops of Giorgio Armani fluid sheer. Gives my skin a nice glow.


----------



## beez10

I've been using Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer for 5 years now. Tried switching just to try other stuffs but i always end up reaching for the LM.


----------



## deltalady

NARS Sheer Matte is my HG.


----------



## Classygame

My HG definitely has to be Chanel Perfection Lumiere. I mix it with a dab of MAC Strobe Cream, and it works wonders for my combination skin.


----------



## Kimm992

I've been using DiorSkin Nude for the last 2 weeks and my skin has never looked so great!!!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Honestly, I like MUFE HD Foundation and liked Dior Skin Nude (but couldn't find a good color match for my skin tone unfortunately)... I just tried Tarte's Amazonian Clay Foundation and it is AH-mazing!! I love the way it looks and how it covers what I want covered... without looking like I'm wearing a ton of makeup. Really a great foundation! Not sure if it is "HG" yet, but definitely my favorite as of right now!


----------



## Marloes

Revlon colorstay in normal/dry skin.
I have really dry skin and this one works great on it. I was also able to find my perfect color in it


----------



## hoorayforhelen

Definitely Lancôme teint idle ultra 24hr. Just the best in every aspect.  Very build able without feeling thick.  Great consistency and lasts all day.  Will never use anything else


----------



## hoorayforhelen

Marloes said:
			
		

> Revlon colorstay in normal/dry skin.
> I have really dry skin and this one works great on it. I was also able to find my perfect color in it



I also like colorstay ( but I have to use combination/oily version) especially if someone's looking for full coverage


----------



## Cait

Right now, I really, really like the Revlon CS Whipped. Not sure if I'll wear this for nights out all the time as I still have my BB Skin & a sample of UD Naked Skin, but I'm really liking this for Summer, and the coverage - though medium-full, and more than I usually go for - isn't horribly cakey looking. (FTR, I do not like either the Oily or Dry formulas of the CS liquid.) 

Still not 100% sure it's HG material though.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Makeup Forever HD and Revlon Colorstay for oily skin; both are amazing.


----------



## Mariapia

Estée Lauder Double Wear.
I often  travel to hot and humid countries and it remains perfect all day long.


----------



## glossimer

RMK Liquid Foundation - a Japanese brand


----------



## rainrowan

Max Factor Pan Cake Makeup. I've used medium beige for years and it is sooo hard to find


----------



## wtmontana

At the moment, Bourjois Healthy Mix Serum. Adoring it!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Max Factor Xperience foundation - 40 Light Ivory AMAZING!! I have very light skin and have a hard time finding the right colour - this is PERFECT!


----------



## samalexis217

Make up forever HD with Chanel translucent pressed powder! Looks flawless and natural..make up with no make up look


----------



## fufu

Lancome Teint Miracle


----------



## citypsyche

rainrowan said:


> Max Factor Pan Cake Makeup. I've used medium beige for years and it is sooo hard to find



Drugstore.com carries MF Pan Cake and they've got medium beige (I just checked).  Also, if you buy 3 you get 1 free!  Go for it!


----------



## rainrowan

citypsyche said:


> Drugstore.com carries MF Pan Cake and they've got medium beige (I just checked).  Also, if you buy 3 you get 1 free!  Go for it!




omg.  
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## citypsyche

rainrowan said:


> omg.
> Thank you so much!!!



You are so welcome--always glad to help a fellow makeup fiend, especially with a hard-to-find product.  Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Molly0

Canada's own "Lise Watier" Teint Mousse


----------



## douceurdevivre

Revlon Colorstay's Whipped Foundation! It has great coverage, doesn't feel heavy and you could easily apply it with your fingers. I have sensitive skin and I have not had a bad reaction from it. 

I also recently tried the Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua Foundation and it's amazing. The price is quite hefty but if you want a daily, light and natural looking foundation, the Chanel one would be perfect!


----------



## missD

Bourjois Healthy Mix Serum!

I've retired my Chanel, Guerlain, Sisley and Cle de Peau for this! It's really THAT GOOD! Not just for the price, but really THAT GOOD!


----------



## adoringcarmine

anything by bobbi brown... only brand that goes light enough for me... im like milk lol ! xx


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Liquid: Nars sheer glow OR Sheer matte(these are honestly interchangeable for me)

Powder: Chanel Double Perfection... I will NEVER use another powder foundation ever again... I dont need a liquid when i use this and i never have to retouch because of shine. it keeps my face nice and perfectly balanced between a matte & shiny finish


----------



## Love Of My Life

now it is maestro by giorgio armani


----------



## lucydee

Right now I am using Shiseido Perfect Refining Foundation with spf16.  I love how it makes my skin look flawless  and never oily or shiny.


----------



## Slavisa

illamasqua skin base foundation looks amazing on my skin, but I am so acne prone and it breaks me out every time


----------



## mojito3008

Clarins Teint Eclat Mat. I tend to have oily skin and this foundation works amazing on me. I've tried Lancome or Chanel foundation but compared to my Clarins these are terrible for me. However I always use Chanel Mat Lumiere compact powder over my foundation and there's no compact powder as this for me and it works by far best with my Clarins to prevent my skin getting oily.


----------



## springbaby

Currently loving Revlon Colorstay Whipped foundation


----------



## Michiru

Mine always changes. I can never repurchase a foundation. For awhile it was NARS Sheer Glow. Now I'm liking MAC Face and Body and Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua.


----------



## SplendidBelle

NARS Sheer Glow is my go to foundation - always applied with the Beauty Blender.


----------



## jessluvlv

Mac studio fix liquid and Mac msf


----------



## VanillaChao

I have dry to normal skin, and used to have eczema on my face too. When I had eczema I have always used La Roche-Posay Toleraine Teint. My dermatologist gave me a tip on how to apply it for a perfect finish, which was very helpful too, it made so much difference, honestly. What you do, is squeeze a little onto the tip of your finger and with the other hand, cause a little friction between tips of your fingers to heat up the foundation. Then apply liberally and repeat as you do. This process uses up a lot of your foundation, but its worth it, trust me. Sometimes my face was so dry I looked like I had dandruff on my chin and cheeks, sometimes purplish or weeping. I am a beauty concious girl and is covered everything while I was on medication. 
As my skin healed I was FINALLY ) able to buy a common foundations by either drugstore or designer brands. Currently I use YSL touché éclat and MaxFactor Xperience. 
Those three including La Roche-Posay are the foundations I swear by. If I wasn't greedy and curious, I would never buy anything else. Especially MaxFactor foundations.. Perfect for my skin, I'm in my twenties and they are so far the best I have had. With a bit of knowledge on how to prime and apply your foundation well, you're sorted! Airbrushed look! PLUS they are pocket friendly. ))


----------



## Love Of My Life

maestro by giorgio armani


----------



## Delansify

i have combination, sensitive skin and lately i have been swearing by Urban Decay Naked Skin Foundation applied with their Good Karma brush. Totally matte with build-able coverage, looks amazing paired with Nars Laguna bronzer.


----------



## simpleplan

I'll never switch again
MUFE HD liquid #125
Lancome Dual powder Matte Sand III & Matte Nu III


----------



## xlana

I feel like I can't have a consistent HG foundation because my skin personally changes as I get older (it's become more oily as I've gotten older ironically), but I can say that I've repurchased Estee Lauder's Doublewear Light more than three times which is more than any other foundation I've ever had. I would say that's the closest HG foundation I have because it's the one I can always rely on.


----------



## mashza

Just found it. Chanel Perfection Lumiere. Wow! Love it!!


----------



## Lexiii

I think mine has changed to Givenchy photo'perfextion SPF 20 foundation


----------



## Mona912

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in B30


----------



## craziytrix

I use Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation only on occassions and as a daily foundation I use either Laura Mercier Oil free or the Mac Studio Fix.


----------



## Cait

Bobbi Brown Skin for special occasions; Revlon CS Whipped for work as it's got more of a demi-matte finish.


----------



## twitspie

Chanel Perfection Lumiere is amazing but only for special occassions


----------



## LisaMarie24

Chanel Perfection is amazing, my new favorite foundation .


----------



## ecalyx

My HG foundation is from Covermark. Covermark is a Japanese brand, they're supposedly famous in Japan for their foundations. Great coverage, really superb. 
I have used their Essence Foundation (more of a cream), now I'm on to their new MoistureVeil powder foundation. This is great, fantastic coverage without needing too much, does not cake, does not oxidise... The first powder I've tried that gives a slight dewy look. 
I definitely recommend this.


----------



## cncm

ecalyx said:


> My HG foundation is from Covermark. Covermark is a Japanese brand, they're supposedly famous in Japan for their foundations. Great coverage, really superb.
> I have used their Essence Foundation (more of a cream), now I'm on to their new MoistureVeil powder foundation. This is great, fantastic coverage without needing too much, does not cake, does not oxidise... The first powder I've tried that gives a slight dewy look.
> I definitely recommend this.



I've heard good things about them too...my question is: where do you get it? Is there a place that sells them in the US?


----------



## randr21

Lexiii said:
			
		

> I think mine has changed to Givenchy photo'perfextion SPF 20 foundation



Do u think its good for dry dkin?


----------



## randr21

lucydee said:
			
		

> Right now I am using Shiseido Perfect Refining Foundation with spf16.  I love how it makes my skin look flawless  and never oily or shiny.



Do u have dry skin by chance?


----------



## wtmontana

I recently dabbled in my Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation on the weekend again and forgot how much I love it!

I'm also over the moon happy with my new purchase of the Napoleon Perdis Off Duty tinted moisturiser - the perfect glow!


----------



## ecalyx

cncm, 
I'm sorry I have no idea. I live in Singapore. And there's only one Covermark store here...


----------



## mashza

I said Chanel Perfection Lumiere earlier, and it is amazing......BUT the colour I was matched with (by 3 different SAs!!) was WAY too dark (my face is a little darker than my neck but no need to make it even darker) so I was not really happy as days went by and I noticed more and more...feels amazing though. 

So I was walking by a MAC counter and thought what the heck. They gave me a HUGE sample and it matches me PERFECTLY!! I have been using it for over a week now and am loving MAC Matchmaster. I have used Lancôme, Dior, Chanel, plus a million lower end brands and have never been so happy with how I look when I do my own makeup


----------



## lovealwaysxo

I'm loving the Shiseido Sun Protection foundation at the moment.


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

Nars (Fiji Sheer Matte)


----------



## limegreen

Make Up For Ever Face & Body - I blend my own color with two shades and apply with a fluffy brush.


----------



## jk82503

*my skin is dry/normal land i love the maybelline BB cream for a lighter coverage and for a heavier coverage i like the covergirl natureluxe or the clinque acne foundation ( i can't remember what it is called) also the makeup forever one is really good so is the nars one so it just depends on your price range and also the makeupforever one is a little more drying and the nars one is more moisturizing , the clinque one would be really good for acne and the drugstore just depends on budget and coverage otherwise all these foundations are really good*


----------



## Sweet Fire

Guerlain Lingerie de Peau


----------



## BelleDuJour

Revlon ColorStay and Photoready.


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

I have extremely dry skin so Mac f&b with a good moisturizer underneath is my go to. Also been trying out Missha's perfect cover bb cream. So far it's good, although a bit drying.


----------



## lazeny

As of the moment, it's Guerlain Lingerie de Peau. It's gives a second skin look. Too bad about the shades though, it's very limited and they leans toward pink and I'm very yellow tone. So I have to use a color adjuster.


----------



## Kissmark

ecalyx said:
			
		

> My HG foundation is from Covermark. Covermark is a Japanese brand, they're supposedly famous in Japan for their foundations. Great coverage, really superb.
> I have used their Essence Foundation (more of a cream), now I'm on to their new MoistureVeil powder foundation. This is great, fantastic coverage without needing too much, does not cake, does not oxidise... The first powder I've tried that gives a slight dewy look.
> I definitely recommend this.



Their concealer is my HG!


----------



## feisty one

Chanel VA.


----------



## atlbaggirl

Bare Minerals Golden Dark


----------



## pquiles

After 2 years... NARS Sheer Matte, New Guinea.  But, lately I've been using Lancome Teint Idole 24H.  I like it b/c it stays and I'm not leaving brown finger prints over everything.


----------



## C8810

NARS Sheer Glow - Siberia


----------



## Luba87

Mine's Missha BB cream (Korean BB) . Perfect skin in a bottle!  Plus MAC studio careblend pressed powder for touch ups and keeping me oil-free throughout the day.


----------



## zahooloo

It's a toss up between Vincent Longo Water Canvas Foundation - although it's such a pain to order from NY all the time it's very natural looking.
The other one I love is Giorgio Armani Hydra Glow Spf 15 although it's a bit heavier gives a really nice glow to the skin.


----------



## alexisarcher7

MAC pro longwear paired with the pro longwear concealer in shade NW25.

AMAZING!


----------



## pmburk

I switch foundations pretty often (I have about 12 different bottles open at any given time), and what works for me during the winter isn't tolerable during August in Texas. I need something much lighter during the summer.

Right now my HGs are Laura Mercier Silk Creme and MAC Studio Sculpt. My skin tends to be slightly dry, and these both work well on my skin, and give me all-day beautiful finish.


----------



## baghorr

I'm having a make up melt down. I've tried bare minerals and I look like a powder puff! I'm using MAC right now with a beauty blender and it just looks thick, creasy and goey. I have a good 10 foundations and all are sinking into my pores and giving me a polka-dot face!


----------



## Luba87

baghorr said:
			
		

> I'm having a make up melt down. I've tried bare minerals and I look like a powder puff! I'm using MAC right now with a beauty blender and it just looks thick, creasy and goey. I have a good 10 foundations and all are sinking into my pores and giving me a polka-dot face!



I feel like I'm almost selling the stuff, cuz I talk about it so much, but you should try Asian BB creams. I use Missha perfect cover. I always hated foundations, tried soooo many but they either didn't cover well, made my skin dry and patchy, or made my pores more visible... Until I found Missha, which gives me perfect, natural -looking skin


----------



## christymarie340

Luba87 said:


> I feel like I'm almost selling the stuff, cuz I talk about it so much, but you should try Asian BB creams. I use Missha perfect cover. I always hated foundations, tried soooo many but they either didn't cover well, made my skin dry and patchy, or made my pores more visible... Until I found Missha, which gives me perfect, natural -looking skin


 
where do you buy it? I'd love to try it, I'm always on the hunt for the perfect foundation! also, do you use it alone or with other products?? tell me more


----------



## bergafer3

Armani luminouis silk foundation! With maestro erase concealer is amazing on my skin


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation


----------



## Rush_Bijoux

Ultra foundation by Face Atelier. People say it's the same formulation as Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk foundation minus the crazy price. And it's makeup artists-grade - meaning they are intended for makeup artists so the product works and the price is reasonable. But for me, it simply works.


----------



## Luba87

christymarie340 said:


> where do you buy it? I'd love to try it, I'm always on the hunt for the perfect foundation! also, do you use it alone or with other products?? tell me more


 Hi! I got the Missha on Amazon, it was cheap (around $10 plus $5  shipping to Canada). I have pretty light skin, but not porcelain white so I got the second lightest colour which is 23 Natural Beige. Here is a link of the one I have :

http://www.amazon.com/Missha-Perfect-Cover-Natural-1-69oz/dp/B002BADJVE/ref=pd_sim_bt_3

I also did a lot of research before, and I bought a few other Korean BBs - a few from Skin79 were also very nice, but I preferred Missha.

They say this cream is supposed to improve acne, wrinkles, and it has SPF 42. I can't say it really improved anything for me, but it covers really well and looks less cakey than any other foundation I've used  

Most of the time I use it alone, but if my skin is super dry I do use a bit of moisturizer and sometimes a primer. But mostly I've stopped using my primers and concealers, cuz this stuff is amazing... :


----------



## thebunny

Luba87 said:


> Hi! I got the Missha on Amazon, it was cheap (around $10 plus $5  shipping to Canada). I have pretty light skin, but not porcelain white so I got the second lightest colour which is 23 Natural Beige. Here is a link of the one I have :
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Missha-Perfect-Cover-Natural-1-69oz/dp/B002BADJVE/ref=pd_sim_bt_3
> 
> I also did a lot of research before, and I bought a few other Korean BBs - a few from Skin79 were also very nice, but I preferred Missha.
> 
> They say this cream is supposed to improve acne, wrinkles, and it has SPF 42. I can't say it really improved anything for me, but it covers really well and looks less cakey than any other foundation I've used
> 
> Most of the time I use it alone, but if my skin is super dry I do use a bit of moisturizer and sometimes a primer. But mostly I've stopped using my primers and concealers, cuz this stuff is amazing... :



Just ordered this in the exact shade on Amazon!  Thanks for the tip, I can't wait to try it out!!


----------



## Luba87

thebunny said:


> Just ordered this in the exact shade on Amazon!  Thanks for the tip, I can't wait to try it out!!



Awesome, let me know if you like it!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My favorite right now is MAC Pro Longwear foundation, just because it lasts so long and covers quite well. However I'm looking for something with a lighter texture and better finish since my skin looks so dull with it... before that BareMinerals used to be my favorite, until I discovered that it will melt off my face if I sweat a lot (running to your flight gate with a carry on suitcase and a heavy laptop bag is no fun I swear)


----------



## StyleEnthusiast

Mary Kay Timewise matte-wear liquid foundation


----------



## Imnotlisa

Armani luminous silk, have really liked it but I'm thinking of trying a sample of Mac Face and Body for something different ...


----------



## Samantha S

I hv combination skin and I love Chanel vita lumier aqua. It's lightweight with full coverage.


----------



## KeiraC

Dior Forever is my holy grail foundation!


----------



## amysmith1990a

I found my HG foundation (Mac Face and Body) via this website: http://******/UIBbTf

It's a foundation finder that recommends 3 foundations based on your skin type and needs - definitely worth a try, I think!

My results were pretty accurate as it recommended me something that I was already using.


----------



## missmex

My HG foundation....still on the lookout  But I do have my HG face brush! It's the H.E.B. brand duo fiber brush!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Right now is is NARS Sheer Glow, but I am always looking to try new ones.


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel vita lumier


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

My hg foundation right now is Mac face and body foundation. Works well on my face since I work  in air-conditioned facility due to hydrating effect!


----------



## sheishollywood

When I used foundation it was Chanel. But now, I use Nars or Bobbi Brown tinted moisturizer. I like the Nars one because if you need more of a foundation coverage, you can add a bit more in certain areas and it doesn't look cakey.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Maxfactor Ageless Elixir


----------



## 123delirious

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua!! It's wonderful - neither cakey nor too light - the perfect amount of coverage


----------



## tadpolenyc

i stopped wearing foundation awhile back (was using ga luminous silk), and i was devoted to lm tinted moisturizer for years. however, i've recently tried nars pure radiant, and i must say, it is 100x better than lm.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Shu Uemura Face Architect Smooth Fit Fluid foundation

(how I love Shu Uemura's neverending names for products lol)


----------



## sumita

I am really liking the Kat Von D Lock it Foundation - little goes a long way!


----------



## MissDelirium

I love Dior Sculpt #030, that´s my holy grail foundation


----------



## Hamhamjanice

Using Laniege BB cream as my foundation. Love them but sticky though...


----------



## pmburk

Lately I'm on a MAC Studio Sculpt kick. I love MAC, but have been less than pleased with their foundations. Studio Sculpt is the *only* one I like, and only in winter when my skin is drier.


----------



## Nahla

Has anyone used hydroxatone bb cream? How do you like it?


----------



## Adlyn

Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation, I love it!


----------



## VanessaJean

I love Estee Lauder Double Wear too. MUFE Mat Velvet + is another of my faves.


----------



## CocoChubs

lioele BB cream


----------



## auntie em

Giorgio Armani Maestro


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I love Bourjois Healthy Mix Foundation right now, especially because of the scent...


----------



## CPA

Love this new foundation.  Shiseido ultra lifting foundation I20


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Laura Mercier Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer. I don't usually need anything with more coverage. When I do, its Dior Airbrush.


----------



## diana53934

For light coverage I love my Laura Mercier oil free tm and for full coverage I've been loving my MAC Pro longwear


----------



## ges

Revlon Colorstay Whipped Creme


----------



## fashionista.

I have Combination/Oily skin. 
My favourite foundation is Chanel Perfection Lumière, it's light coverage.


----------



## mjm1515

Foundation:  Makeup Forever HD (#153)  LOVE IT!!!!  And it is perfect in pictures. Not matte and not dewy, just RIGHT!!!

For a day where I am just hanging out and dont really need much:  Maybelline BB Cream in Medium Dark.  Goes on so smooth and very sheer.  Love it!  Gives such a beautiful glow/dewy look.


----------



## Iadorepurses

Combination skin leaning more towards oily.  I really like Lancome Teint Idole Ultra.


----------



## sumita

Hourglass Liquid to Powder Foundation


----------



## handbag_fetish

Armani liquid silk Foundation is my holy grail! I also love NARS liquid foundation 

I recently bought La Mer- the Treatment foundation and I fell in love with it! I'm just always on the fence about La Mer because their products always work for me but they are so expensive!


----------



## YEANETT

handbag_fetish said:


> Armani liquid silk Foundation is my holy grail! I also love NARS liquid foundation
> 
> I recently bought La Mer- the Treatment foundation and I fell in love with it! I'm just always on the fence about La Mer because their products always work for me but they are so expensive!



Armani foundations is the one I have been using for years.. I love them!!!


----------



## Neo007

handbag_fetish said:


> Armani liquid silk Foundation is my holy grail! I also love NARS liquid foundation
> 
> I recently bought La Mer- the Treatment foundation and I fell in love with it! I'm just always on the fence about La Mer because their products always work for me but they are so expensive!




I totally agree about the La Mer Treatment Foundation! I've discovered it recently and OMG!!!! I feel like it's the best kept beauty secret, it's just amazing: looks fantastic, and my skin loves it. Interestingly, apart from that one, the La Mer products don't really do anything for me. But that one is worth every penny


----------



## milksway25

chanel aqua vitalumiere in 30 beige


----------



## exelero

milksway25 said:
			
		

> chanel aqua vitalumiere in 30 beige



Ahah for me it's in beige 40! It's such a pleasure wearing that foundation: natural looking but with nice coverage, the scent is delicious, super easy to apply and lasts long!


----------



## milksway25

exelero said:


> Ahah for me it's in beige 40! It's such a pleasure wearing that foundation: natural looking but with nice coverage, the scent is delicious, super easy to apply and lasts long!



~me 2 i luv how natural it looks plus d scent is so wonderful


----------



## brandy33

For me, nothing compares to GUERLAIN Parure Gold Fluid Foundation and I've tried almost everything. I think it is the best foundation on the market.


----------



## seebs08

Makeup Forever Mat Velvet+, way better than their HD foundation!


----------



## fufu

This is a tough one, I adore all the foundations I bought. It depends on the occasions or my mood when I'm choosing which foundation to use. 


Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua
The packaging sold my heart instantly. Great for travelling and I don't have to worry I drop this bottle. If I'm in a hurry, I can use this to apply with fingers. It blends and absorbs into skin quickly. 


Giorgio Armani Maestro 
My new found favorite. My another go to foundation when I'm in a hurry and when I have pretty good skin day and just need a little bit of coverage. I will use this foundation. This foundation is so lightweight, I don't even feel I'm wearing any foundation. 


Bobbi Brown Skin foundation
I use this foundation when I needed more coverage during bad skin days (breakouts). It covers well and doesn't cake. It does feel like skin (although not as lightweight as Giorgio Armani Maestro)


Lancome Teint Miracle 
I really like this foundation very much. It gives the natural glow finishing. I use this foundation when I doll up more. It gives a good coverage even during my bad skin days especially when I look dull and tired due to lack of sleep. 


Diorskin Nude Foundation
This is thicker and creamier but I like the fact that is covers blemishes well. I use this along with its Diorskin Radiant Base during special occasions.  


Shu Umera Face Architect Smooth Fot 
This is thick and cream (Although I find this less creamier than Diorskin nude foundation) This foundation has an amazing finish that it photographs well. Provides build able coverage for blemishes 


My next mission is to try Guerlain Parure Gold, SIsley Phyoto Teint, Armani Luminous Silk and Mac Face and Body.


----------



## jlo110

xoxo_chanel said:


> what is it? im still in the search for my own so please post your skin type and what foundation you swear by!


They're are so many holy grail foundations out nowadays. I love my Lancome & Dior ones.


----------



## Illuminum Steel

I am a combination skin. I love Mac Matmaster in 6.0. It adapts to the tones in your skin and is a demi matte finish with really good coverage and is quite long wearing. I use a little spray of dior air flash in 300 on the tea zone to highlight and give my skin an airbrushed look!


----------



## Illuminum Steel

Mac Matchmaster
Good coverage and easy to apply with really good satin finish and long wearing. Can't fault this in the mid range price bracket.Good for everday.I use 6.0.

Make-up Forever HD Foundation
Good for going out and when you want more of a matte look. Good coverage when you blend with a buffing brush in circular motions, gives an amazing finish.I use 163.

Estee Lauder Double Wear Light
Easy to apply and blend quickly. Good everyday foundation.I use 4.0

Giorgio Armani  Designer Lift
Light on the skin and matches to your skin tone but I find although it is a good everyday foundation it tends to oxidize a bit too much, sometimes.I use 7.0

Chanel Vitalumiere
Amazing for the harsh winter as gives your skin a lift with the hydration and luminosity and perks its up a bit. I use naturel in this.

Dior Air Flash
When  you want hollywood skin. It sprays on so a good option when you have irritated,sensitive or flared up skin. I love the finish and it guarantees a perfect skin finish every time. Must have in your make-up bag. U can use it to airbrush and hightlight the t zone if you use a color lighter than your skin.I use 300 amd 400 in this!

Always use a primer. I use mac prep and prime in recharge and use a fixing spray to set your makeup. Always put on concealer after the foundation as I find it stays put for longer and you need to use less that way.

I hope you find your perfect foundation. I have tried soo may I have lost count but those are the ones I have gone back to time and again.


----------



## jaijai1012

Illuminum Steel said:


> I am a combination skin. I love Mac Matmaster in 6.0. It adapts to the tones in your skin and is a demi matte finish with really good coverage and is quite long wearing. I use a little spray of dior air flash in 300 on the tea zone to highlight and give my skin an airbrushed look!



Hi! Can I ask what your skin type is? Thanks!


----------



## bergafer3

Armani silk


----------



## pquiles

At the moment... It's Lancome Teint Idole ultra 24.


----------



## mrsputranto

seebs08 said:


> Makeup Forever Mat Velvet+, way better than their HD foundation!


My HG is also Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet+ foundation. I feel like the HD just sits on top of my skin whilst Mat Velvet+ blends beautifully and stays matte on my oily skin


----------



## jcposh

Nars Sheer Glow Foundation - been using this for as long as I started wearing foundation

and its drugstore dupe Rimmel wake me up foundation - pleasantly surprised with this new discovery, i love it just the same as my nars one and for fraction of the cost


----------



## fufu

sorry wrong post


----------



## friedargh

Bourjois Healthy Mix Foundation (original) for sure! Much, much better than my Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua and miles ahead of Revlon Colorstay.


----------



## Deanna39

Le Metier de Beaute flawless foundation. Love it.


----------



## oceansportrait

*Shu Uemura Smooth Fit Foundation*

It was a revelation when I first tried it because I have typical Asian skin (yellow-toned) and it is almost impossible to find the right shade. Until I found this, I had tried everything from Clinique, Make Up For Ever, Bare Minerals, Chanel, etc. but all of them were slightly off. 

This is also fantastic for masking the pores on my nose. The foundations I've used before (Clinique was especially terrible with this) but it looked caked on and it was so obvious that I had foundation on.


----------



## purseonal

Make Up For Ever  HD Invisible Cover Foundation

It's the only foundation I've found that is light enough for my pale skin and still provides great coverage.


----------



## cfca22

Estee Lauder Double Wear only one that has controled my oily skin and I would say the CHANEL Perfection Lumière Long-Wear Flawless Liquid Makeup SPF 10


----------



## eggsalad

Sisley Phyto Teint Eclat + Biotherma Sebium Mat Tinted Anti-Shine Fluid = PERFECTION for my combination skin and lasts ALL DAY!!! 

Sisley is super expensive but worth it.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

jcposh said:


> Nars Sheer Glow Foundation - been using this for as long as I started wearing foundation
> 
> and its drugstore dupe Rimmel wake me up foundation - pleasantly surprised with this new discovery, i love it just the same as my nars one and for fraction of the cost



thanks for the tip! must try this one!!


----------



## sabrunka

I used to think it was Diorskin Nude but the colour seemed to change once I applied it, which I did not like too much.  I have tried quite a few... The ones at 'low' tier are all drugstore which I have tried, and the stick foundation by Benefit.  The 'mid' tier ones have been Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation and Chanel Lift Lumiere.  The 'high' tier have been all Lancome and Guerlain which I have tried, as well as the Diorskin Nude which I mentioned.  The BEST of the best which I have finally found is Burberry's Velvet foundation... It is absolutely amazing.  I have normal skin, combination in the summer with slight oil in t zone but not too much.  It goes on so smoothly and makes me look PERFECT.  Seriously try it, it is wonderful  I have two unopened back ups haha.


----------



## shazzy99

Prior to last week was always Chanel Vitalumiere, however I have now switched to Nars Sheer Glow. I love it! 

I have received so many compliments on my skin the past week, so I guess it's doing a great job. I think it has better coverage than the Vitalumiere, without being a heavier foundation.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Guerlain was my HG but I recently decided to go back to Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk. It was previously my HG but I got bored with it and wanted to try something new. After trying a few foundations, I now realize GA is truely my HG.


----------



## porsche09

My HG Foundation is Diorskin Nude, It goes on so smooth & looks very Natural


----------



## pmburk

Lately I've been all about Lancome Teint Miracle.


----------



## sumita

I've really been enjoying Becca Luminous skin color sheer foundation


----------



## Tiare

Lately I have been *very* happy with the Sunday Riley Effortless primer and Cle de Peau concealer as needed. Even still, I find myself wanting to try out the GA Maestro foundation...


----------



## jlao

I've been using *Laura Mercier's Tinted Moisturizer* for over a decade now and really love it.  But for the winter months, I use *Bobbi Brown's Extra Tinted Moisturizing Balm*.


----------



## Deanna39

It's been a week and I'm loving the Giorgio Armani Maestro fusion foundation. Feels so good  on my skin.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Bourjois Healthy Mix Foundation. Nothing looks as natural on my skin and still cover up redness fairly well. I used to love Bare Minerals until I discovered it's not sweatproof which is disastrous in summer...


----------



## koko reece

currently loving the estee lauder cyber white bb creme... it's aimed at the asian market so is mostly sold in international airports. im not asian but i have very pale pinky skin - love this stuff soooo much as it can be built up for more coverage if needed.


----------



## Deanna39

Currently I'm loving the Tom Ford Traceless stick foundation.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

koko reece said:


> currently loving the estee lauder cyber white bb creme... it's aimed at the asian market so is mostly sold in international airports. im not asian but i have very pale pinky skin - love this stuff soooo much as it can be built up for more coverage if needed.



Never heard of this before - i just googled it - it looks amazing!! Must try to get my hands on this!!!


----------



## sumita

I am really enjoying my Armani Maestro Fusion! It is sooo good.


----------



## bowsandmacarons

My HG every day base make up is Dior Nude BB Creme in 002. If I want more coverage and longer lasting foundation, I use Giorgio Armani Lasting Silk in 5.5.


----------



## pmburk

As shocked as I am to admit this, right now it is Cover Girl Natureluxe Liquid Silk foundation in 305 Alabaster. I use a mix of drugstore & higher-end/department store/Sephora cosmetics, but I honestly never thought my HG foundation would be Cover Girl. Bought it on a total whim. Beautiful light, flawless coverage, and no caking or settling into pores.


----------



## diamondhi

I use Bare Minerals for light coverage! I have combination skin, and only need to blot my T-Zone once a day.


----------



## koko reece

Sophie-Rose said:


> Never heard of this before - i just googled it - it looks amazing!! Must try to get my hands on this!!!


i had never heard of it either... until i was walking through duty free complaining to the sales assistant that i could never find a pinky tone bb creme... she showed me this and i was sold!!!


----------



## Deanna39

sumita said:


> I am really enjoying my Armani Maestro Fusion! It is sooo good.



It's amazing...


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Daniel Sandler Invisible Radiance Foundation and Concealer in Beige. Awesome, the best foundation I have ever used (I'm in my late forties btw) - totally flawless and so easy.


----------



## glamourgirlpink

Josie Maran Argan matchmaker is my HG as it works well on my sensitive, combo skin.  It became my HG mostly because I can get an exact color match which is usually tough since I tan super easy.  Love the formulation too and the flawless look it gives!


----------



## Passionail

My Holy Grail Foundation is Cle de Peau Cream Foundation 030.  A teeny weeny amount goes a looong way!  Quite expensive but it lasts forever!
Runner up is Guerlain Lingerie de Peau & FACE atelier Ultra Foundation


----------



## Lily_Actually

My holy grail foundation is either Bourjois Healthy Mix or Max Factor Miracle Touch


----------



## Laura88

sumita said:


> I am really enjoying my Armani Maestro Fusion! It is sooo good.



Is it any good for combination skin? I've heard really mixed reviews about this foundation and can't decide whether to take the plunge and get it!


----------



## Aeris

Up until a few days ago my HG foundation was Bare Minerals Ready.
That changed to Physician's Formula BB Powder. OMG It has amazing coverage, works well for dry skin, lasts a really long time, looks natural....it's perfect (and very affordable).


----------



## sumita

Laura88 said:


> Is it any good for combination skin? I've heard really mixed reviews about this foundation and can't decide whether to take the plunge and get it!



I really like it. I have an oily t-zone and some dry patches. Just be sure to moisturize and it works great. I was also skeptical but I am glad I got it.


----------



## chako012

Mines Skin79 Hot pink BB cream !!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

I am loving Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer. I used to use Diorskin on a daily basis but I like the natural look more.


----------



## Aeris

Physician's Formula BB Powder Foundation


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry light foundation I think its called


----------



## geokris

I really would like to try a BB cream.  My foundation favorite changes, but right now it's Make Up Forever HD Foundation.


----------



## Deanna39

Becca Luminous Skin Colour


----------



## Time2Bme

I have read this whole thread and am relieved to hear it isn't only me that struggles with getting a foundation. My skin is in relatively good condition but I have extremely dry skin. I find that most foundations are made for normal to oily skin types. Even most of the ones that say normal to dry are usually not moisturizing enough for my skin. I use a good moisturizer + sunscreen + hydrating primer before I put on the foundation. 

I'm still on the hunt for a new one. When my skin got extremely dry last year the only one I could use was Laura Mercier's Silk Creme in Cream Ivory. It worked amazingly well. It last all day and provided excellent coverage. As my skin has improved I wanted to try a lighter foundation. I'm still looking. I tried Mirabella Skin Creme liquid foundation and was very impressed. It isn't expensive compared to many high end ones. I paid approximately $36 for it. It is extremely moisturizing and provided great coverage and has an SPF of 20. The downside is that it is only available at spas and salons - not easy to find. I don't want to get hooked on a LM SC replacement and not be able to get it. 

I just tried:
Armani Maestro - nowhere near enough coverage and seems to emphasize dryness. 

Chanel Perfection Lumiere - looked great initially but over the next several hours my skin became more dry. I looked older and my skin looked ruddy. 

Nara Sheer GLow: still working on this one. It is better than Maestro and Perfection Lumiere but I don't think it will work either. My skin seems to have been dried out from the Chanel foundation I wore yesterday. I will return to either LM SC or Mirabella and once my skin is back to normal will give it another try. It may be one that will work for me in the summer. 

Had the sales assistant not been so hateful at Holt Renfrew Armani counter I may actually have walked out with Luminous Silk or Designer Shaping samples. It was the reason I went there. I ended up walking down to Murale and purchased Chanel and Nars. I haven't decided whether I will go back to Holt's to try the Armani I wanted to try. The thought of dealing with her again turns me off. 

What is it with some people who think it is okay to stare at your skin and pick you apart? I stood there thinking - my skin may have red undertones but I have very few wrinkles, no acne or scarring ...and you look like a pale, wrinkled prune. I didn't say that of course - but think someone like her needs to be spoken to the same way she speaks to customers. Sorry for the rant. I was very annoyed!!


----------



## TwiNnie

Make up For Ever HD Foundation definitely!
It's great! Seems to have nothing on your skin!


----------



## cupoftea91

Im not sure if I have posted in here or not...

I LOVE Prestige Skin Loving mineral foundation and Laura Mercier minerals (loose & pressed). Ive tried bareminerals, its just awful compared to Prestige & Laura Mercier.
My favourite liquid that I wear on lazy days is Hourglass Illusion tinted moisturiser.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Right now I am using Tom Ford liquid foundation with the primer.

It is a very light coverage which works for me...


----------



## Time2Bme

Think I found, not one, but two other options!!! 

I went to Murale in Ottawa. I love that store. The customer service has always been great. I came home with Shiseido Radiant Lifting Foundation and Clinique Moisture Surge Tinted Moisturizer. 

Shiseido Radiant Lifting: 
Colour: O20 - Natural light Ochre
Coverage: medium (claims to be full, but I consider it a medium coverage) 
Long lasting 
Moisturizing 
Skin type - I would not recommend this for oily skin. It works well on my very dry skin. If you have combo/dry, you will likely have to blot as the day went on, but could still use. 

I applied using the stippling method with the Shiseido foundation brush. I love this brush. The finish is beautiful with it. It is easy to clean and doesn't soak up the product.  I didn't get complete coverage with the redness on my cheeks. To cover it, I used a very small amount of Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation in warm ivory; inapplied itnwith a Beauty Blender sponge. It worked great. I still got the natural looking coverage that I wanted, but didn't have a lot of redness showing through. (Thank you LM SC).  

Clinique Moisture Surge Tinted Moisturizer
Colour: 01
Coverage: light to medium (not quite as much as the Shiseido)
Long lasting
Moisturizing
Skin type: I would not recommend this for oily skin. It works well on my very dry skin. If you have combo/dry, you will likely have to blot as the day went on, but could still use. 

This product really surprised me. Had the SA not said that she didn't consider this a tinted moisturizer, I would never have tried it. Tinted Moisturizers don't provide anywhere near enough coverage for me. The product also lasted as long as the Shiseido - another atypical thing for a tinted moisturizer IMO. My dry skin drinks up any tinted moisturizers. I have never had them last for any time at all. 

I had to use the LM - SC on my cheeks again, but again only a very small amount, applied with a Beauty Blender. 

At no time during the day did my skin feel tight or cracked. It looked and felt moisturized all day.


----------



## lovemysavior

Right now I am loving L'Oreal BB cream.  It's the perfect amount of coverage and it doesn't break me out.  I also love that it doesn't crease on my eye area as most do for me.  I have dry skin and this is just perfect for me right now.


----------



## Time2Bme

Clinique Moisture Surge didn't get me through my work day. I think it will be a great weekend option for me - hanging out or small trips. 

I'm still testing Mirabella and Shiseido Radiant Lifting.


----------



## MissChiara

At the moment my favorite is Diorskin nude compact,I'm loving it!


----------



## Deanna39

Giorgio Armani Maestro


----------



## purseonal

Make Up For Ever HD Invisible Cover Foundation... love this stuff! Great if you are really pale like me. 

My skin is fair (freckles), some redness, and combination but leaning toward dry lately.


----------



## Time2Bme

Our weather got cold again so I put the Shiseido aside until it warms up. 

I decided to try the Laura Mercier Creme Smooth Foundation. I really like it for my dry skin, but think it may be too heavy for the hot summer weather. It provides amazing coverage - similar to the LM Silk Cream, but I think it blends a bit better. It is definitely not for oily skin. Combo/dry may find it too moisturizing as well. For dry skin - it is excellent. 

I have applied it several different ways: 
- fingers: didn't like it. I don't find I get it in even this way and it makes my skin red 
- Bobbi Brown foundation brush: worked well, but I definitely needed to use my Beauty Blender sponge to finish it off. It was a little streaky prior to finishing off with the BB sponge. 
- Beauty Blender sponge alone. It applies well this way. Applying it with a sponge is what Laura Mercier recommends. I find there is too much waste this way though. I do love finishing it off with a BB sponge. I just tap the damp sponge all over my face to make sure it is well blended, but not for the initial application. 
- Shiseido foundation brush: this is my favorite way.  The coverage and finish is amazing with the brush. I still finish off with the BB sponge but it is just to perfect it. I could get away without this step. 

I actually use powder to set this foundation - something I never do. It is so moisturizing that it needs the powder to prevent tackiness. Even with the powder my skin doesn't look dry. I use a fluffy Mac brush and not a lot of powder. It lasts extremely well. I do use blotting paper around my t-zone about half way through the day. It still looks great even after blotting. No other touch ups are required. 

If you are struggling with finding a foundation moisturizing enough for dry skin, I highly recommend this one. It is my new first choice. My top 3 right now are:
LM  Creme Smooth - ivory 
LM Silk Creme - cream ivory 
Mirabella Skin Tint Creme-  NII


----------



## VegasBev

Mac Studio Fix. Works best for my dry skin. Lol, but I just starting using Targets ELF primer. Very happy so far.


----------



## alida

Giorgio Armani luminous silk


----------



## Deanna39

I have to agree. Right now I'm loving the Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk


----------



## timayyyyy

Giorgio Armani Face Fabric. I am loving this $&@!. My UHG is the Face Fabric Radiance which unfortunately was only a limited edition back in 2010.


----------



## Time2Bme

Foundations have become my newest obsession. Shiseido was returned. My skin looked dry and old after a few hours. Right now I am trying out Armani's Designer Lift Foundation and Makeup Forever HD foundation. 

Laura Mercier Smooth Creme will be a keeper. When I want full coverage or if my skin is extra dry, this foundation is amazing. 

Armani feels great on the skin. The SA was nice enough to give me a sample which should give me a few days worth. Coverage is medium and seems to be long lasting. 

MUF HD is also promising. It isn't quite as moisturizing as Armani, and is a bit more if a matt finish.


----------



## gina2328

I have tried so many foundations because I have some natural redness in my face and some acne spots to cover up.

I think I found my HG which is Lancome Teint Idole Ultra 24H.  I love it because it not only provides good coverage but is long wearing and looks so natural.

It also comes with a pump.  The color match is just about perfect with my NW20 face, but my neck is about a NC15-20.  I look for a foundation that will blend and give me a good color match with my face and neck so that is not always easy to find.  The shade 140N is a perfect match for me.


----------



## windycityaj

^^^^This!!  I used to be  Bobbi Brown fan, but this Lancome is great stuff. I get a nice medium coverage that LASTS!


----------



## bloodyxcape

MAC pro longwear foundation is the one i always keep going back to and I have tried so many. its the only one that can keep up with my oily skin.


----------



## understatedLv

bloodyxcape said:


> MAC pro longwear foundation is the one i always keep going back to and I have tried so many. its the only one that can keep up with my oily skin.


Yea  me second that!


----------



## understatedLv

bloodyxcape said:


> MAC pro longwear foundation is the one i always keep going back to and I have tried so many. its the only one that can keep up with my oily skin.


By the way, have you tried estee lauder max cover double wear? the coverage is twice as good


----------



## KrissieNO.5

bloodyxcape said:


> MAC pro longwear foundation is the one i always keep going back to and I have tried so many. its the only one that can keep up with my oily skin.



Is your skin prone to break outs? I have oily skin and everyone tells me to avoid MAC foundation bc it causes breakouts...


----------



## shibumiflowers

I'm still searching but the closest I've come to an HG foundation is Koh Gen Do Aqua foundation. The finish, the feel, everything is perfect except the color match isn't exactly a match, very very close though.


----------



## Deanna39

shibumiflowers said:


> I'm still searching but the closest I've come to an HG foundation is Koh Gen Do Aqua foundation. The finish, the feel, everything is perfect except the color match isn't exactly a match, very very close though.



I liked this. The one in the red tube.


----------



## nixnako

my holy grail are MAC pro longwear & giorgio armani maestro foundation


----------



## Missee

Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation


----------



## libertygirl

Hourglass immaculate liquid powder foundation - if you have oily skin, then this stuff is a godsend


----------



## Time2Bme

Time2Bme said:


> Foundations have become my newest obsession. Shiseido was returned. My skin looked dry and old after a few hours. Right now I am trying out Armani's Designer Lift Foundation and Makeup Forever HD foundation.
> 
> Laura Mercier Smooth Creme will be a keeper. When I want full coverage or if my skin is extra dry, this foundation is amazing.
> 
> Armani feels great on the skin. The SA was nice enough to give me a sample which should give me a few days worth. Coverage is medium and seems to be long lasting.
> 
> MUF HD is also promising. It isn't quite as moisturizing as Armani, and is a bit more if a matt finish.



Update: 
I love the Armani Designing Lift. I use the Armani Luminous Silk Powder. It's a great combination. The SA matched me with a 2 (lightest) for the foundation, but she suggested the 4 (second lightest) for the powder. She thought I would look too pale with the lightest powder. 

I am going to keep the LM Smooth Creme for winter. The Armani has become my go to foundation right now. I have no desire to keep looking!  I also like that it has an SPF if 20.


----------



## icharmae

I'm really excited to try Giorgio Armani Foundation! I've heard so many great things about it and it looks awesome!'y question is which should I go for? Everyone says great things about Luminous Silk and Designer Lift.. 
I'm an NC25, dry to normal skin, yellow undertone and usually wear NARS sheer glow in stromboli(even if its a tad darker)
Any suggestions??


----------



## Time2Bme

If you are able to go to a counter ask for samples of both. I was old the designer lift had more coverage (not heavy looking at all) and was better for normal to dry skin. They also told me it would last longer than the luminous silk. Samples are the best way. 

The other thing that really makes it last is the powder on top. I have never been able to wear powder because it emphasizes dry skin. The luminous silk is beautiful. Doesn't emphasize any dryness and really gives the foundation staying power.


----------



## mackeenzieee

The Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua is my go-to for summer, and I typically use Diorskin Nude during the winter - it's a medium coverage but I'm able to apply it fairly heavy with a stippling brush and then set it with powder (the Chanel powder is my favourite, but I use the Dermablend Professional Setting Powder sometimes as well - it's a bit much, but very good at preventing transfer).


----------



## Deanna39

At the moment I'm loving the Dolce & Gabbana Luminous foundation


----------



## Secret823

Chanel perfection Lumiere. I love it!


----------



## asl_bebes

Recently tried MAC Studio Fix compact and made my chin break out so badly, finally got it under control.  So far, I've been using Physician's Formula BB cream ... pretty good so far, hasn't made my skin break out in huge amounts like the MAC did.


----------



## madison55

Combination to oily. definitely nars sheer glow!


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

My holy grail foundation is Bourjois Healthy Mix.


----------



## BizzyB

Guerlain Lingerie de Peau


----------



## leatherholic

MAC Studio Fix


----------



## rainrowan

Max Factor Pancake Foundation in Medium Beige
been using it so long, it is the easiest to apply of all my foundations (sponge)


----------



## 1fabmom

Combo/Oily - MUFE HD


----------



## Kaja Elisabeth

YSL Touche Eclait, atleast for now, definetly want to try out Giorgio Armani Maestro or Luminous Silk


----------



## riversongspa

New here!  My HG foundation is glominerals pressed base foundation in natural medium, set with the matte finishing powder.


----------



## KookyMeow

Diorskin Nude and Forever


----------



## timelessbeauty

KookyMeow said:


> Diorskin Nude and Forever


I second dior forever! Incredible coverage and lasts a long time on the skin without a primer.


----------



## ittybitty

Boots No. 7 Beautifully Matte


----------



## catsnbags

I'm so happy - my new HG is Revlon Colorstay for normal/dry skin.  It's so much cheaper than my previous HG - La Prairie skin caviar foundation!!


----------



## starshar

Asian combination acne-prone skin and my HG is estee lauder double wear light.


----------



## badbananagirl

I have so many, Ysl touche eclat is the one I'm using right now so I will choose this one, but I adore HD fondation by Make up forever, Armani Luminous silk and Chanel vita lumière.


----------



## badbananagirl

Kaja Elisabeth said:


> YSL Touche Eclait, atleast for now, definetly want to try out Giorgio Armani Maestro or Luminous Silk



I adore Touche eclat and Luminous Silk but I was very disappointed by Mastro, Touche eclat is so much better


----------



## Louise26

I swear by anything Dior.

For liquid, I love Dior Forever. I use the Dior foundation brush to apply. You don't need a lot, and it gives great coverage even with my uneven skin.

My most recent discovery and new fave is Dior Airflash. Covers quick, and takes little effort or blending. I use Sephora's 57 brush with it. Love love love!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Still liking Armani maestro & by terry.. because I am very pale & fair
this is a good color match for me


----------



## All Smiles

So far estée lauder double wear. I love tje texture, coverage and lasting power


----------



## KookyMeow

blackbeltshoppr said:


> I swear by anything Dior.
> 
> For liquid, I love Dior Forever. I use the Dior foundation brush to apply. You don't need a lot, and it gives great coverage even with my uneven skin.
> 
> My most recent discovery and new fave is Dior Airflash. Covers quick, and takes little effort or blending. I use Sephora's 57 brush with it. Love love love!!



+1! Dior foundations (and blushes!) are the best


----------



## Sophie-Rose

blackbeltshoppr said:


> I swear by anything Dior.
> 
> For liquid, I love Dior Forever. I use the Dior foundation brush to apply. You don't need a lot, and it gives great coverage even with my uneven skin.
> 
> My most recent discovery and new fave is Dior Airflash. Covers quick, and takes little effort or blending. I use Sephora's 57 brush with it. Love love love!!



After trying the Dior BB Cream, I now also a film Dior believer! I must try Airflash! thanks for the tip!


----------



## Ariel19

Chanel White Essentiel Base De Teint + Stila illuminating powder foundation
Combination of these two last for whole day even in humid weather and get the luminous finish.
These 2 are my HG and can't live without.


----------



## xoxmb

I wear Make Up Forever HD foundation for when I go out. It's supposed to look good in photos & I agree, my skin looks amazing in photos. Whenever I wear a different foundation and I am photographed, my skin doesn't look as nice as the MUFE one.


----------



## 515lvlover

Lancome Teint Idole Ultra, but most days just wear estee lauder bb cream. My skin is normal to oily.


----------



## Time2Bme

badbananagirl said:


> I adore Touche eclat and Luminous Silk but I was very disappointed by Mastro, Touche eclat is so much better



I just tried Touche Éclat and really liked it. My current favs are Armani Designing Lift and Touché Éclat. I didn't like the Maestro at all. It didn't appear to provide any coverage at all.


----------



## oceansportrait

*Chanel's Vitalumiere Aqua*. My skin's been doing a lot better lately so I don't need as much coverage as I did in the past, and this is perfect. It's like second skin and it gives me a nice glow that lasts all day. The scent's really nice too!


----------



## jensmakeupbag

I have one for every season since my skin changes through the year.  Most of the year my skin is dry.

Fall/Winter
-NARS Sheer Glow in Barcelona: my lightest foundation through the year.  When my tan is gone from summer I choose this one.  Also, it's great for dry skin because it looks luminous and is not cakey.

Spring
-MAC Face and Body foundation in C5: just light enough for a slightly warm day and gives light coverage but buildable.  Looks great in pictures as well!

Summer
-BECCA Luminous Skin Colour Ultra Sheer foundation: very light and sheer on the skin.  It allows your skin to breathe through the day and looks luminous.  I love this!

-YSL Touche Eclat:  Great for summer nights when you are going out somewhere special.  Looks lovely in pictures and gives great coverage.  I love how my skin looks with this foundation; so smooth and luminous.


----------



## strawberrykiwi

My new love is urban decay naked skin!! It's even helping to clear up my skin too. Im now getting a lot of my friends to fall in love with it too


----------



## MissChiara

I'm using a bb cream in this priod and I'm loving it!
Dior nude bb cream n 02.
So light in the skin,covers the right and is so natural,impossible to see!


----------



## Jennifoo

Hello ladies! On Wednesday, July 17th I just purchased the best foundation I've ever used. I had heard of it, seen several youtube reviews and just had to have it.....Chanel Perfection Lumiere! I also purchased the Chanel Poudre Universelle Compacte to go with it. This is also my very first Chanel purchase, but it sure won't be my last.


----------



## kymmie

I live for Estée Lauder double wear.


----------



## VanessaJean

I second that! ELDW!!


----------



## jaclyn86

Winter I wear Skin79 BB Cream and summer I wear a mix of my moisturizer and Mary Kay. No matter what I always go back to Mary Kay lol


----------



## Handbag1234

La prairie liquid foundation. It's the best I've ever tried


----------



## InimitableD

I'm really loving YSL Le Teint Touche Eclat foundation.  It makes my skin look so glow-y and healthy.

I normally have combination skin, but right now I'm using a retinoid gel that dries my face out a little bit.


----------



## bagafficionado

Combination skin, oily t-zone in summer heat

Chanel:  DOUBLE PERFECTION LUMIÈRE LONG-WEAR POWDER MAKEUP.  Wet the brush or sponge for more intensity. 

I've used it for years.  You'll get good coverage without having to use a lot.


----------



## melodycadence

Lancôme teint ultra 24 hr, I have super oily skin and this looks amazing


----------



## thbettina6

Estee Lauder Double Wear was my HG until recently, since I've gotten older and started to develop fine lines and wrinkles. Suddenly my foundation was making my wrinkles more visible.

So I've switched to Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk. However, I bought the wrong color. So I've been mixing it with another foundation, and I'm planning to purchase a lighter shade of the Armani to mix with my current shade. If I'm able to achieve a good color match, this will for sure become my new HG. It does NOT sink into fine lines or crevices (like around the nose). And all those tiny wrinkles I had when wearing the Double Wear do not show when I'm wearing Luminous Silk. It gives the skin a very smooth, hydrated appearance.

The only downside to the Luminous Silk foundation is that it doesn't do a thing for my pores. :/ I will probably need to buy a pore-filling primer of some sort to help with that.


----------



## QTbebe

Chanel perfection lumiere, luquid foundation that looks flawless and matte on my face


----------



## pmburk

I live in Texas, and summers here are miserably hot & humid. This summer I've been going old school & wearing pancake. It is a water-activated powder. It gives a flawless matte but natural finish, perfectly buildable coverage (sheer to full depending on how you apply), and it lasts. Totally heat & sweatproof, and it hasn't caused any breakouts. LOVE. I have been using Max Factor brand.


----------



## Abeja Reina

Urban Decay HD. I LOVE it!!!


----------



## luvprada

Same here pale so I use armani maestro


----------



## gkb10112

Makeup forever hd foundation! (:


----------



## Sammilicious

I know it can be expensive, but I love my airbrush system. The foundations are mineral-based which is great for my acne-prone somewhat sensitive skin. I have both kind of a strange shade of pale so finding the right color has been a lifelong issue. I was really skeptical about this (I mean, come on, it has a stinking infomercial!) but I have been using the Luminess system for a couple of months now and I could NOT be happier. Nothing has been this good for me since they stopped selling Ulta II in the US.


----------



## Anncat

I recently switched from using Bare Minerals Matte Loose Powder Foundation to Bare Minerals Ready Foundation. This makeup has worked well for me since I have very sensitive and acne prone skin.


----------



## imlvholic

This is my first time going highend on foundation, so i went to both Chanel & Georgio Armani NM counter. I went with the Georgio Armani Lasting Silk for my over oily face. Very impressing so far. No wonder i heard so much great reviews about it. 

Thanks for this forum, i learned a lot.


----------



## pquiles

melodycadence said:


> Lancôme teint ultra 24 hr, I have super oily skin and this looks amazing



This is my current foundation.  It looks really good on my skin, even through Texas 100+ degree weather this summer.


----------



## janenuqui

I have about 12-15 different foundations in my makeup drawer, and the only one i have even reached halfway through the bottle is Estee Lauder Double Wear. Having said that, because my skin has been changing recently (I used to have really oily skin, and now that I'm in my 30s, my skin has started to become drier, especially around my nose), my current HG is the Diorskin Forever foundation. Gives a beautiful velvety finish.

I still reach for my Double Wear when I go out on weekends (because I still get oily on my t-zone), but it has become too heavy for daily use because of my changing skin texture.


----------



## JmLola

I have combination to oily skin, and it is acne prone. It can be vey sensitive sometimes in between the seasons. I know, my skin in a disaster

Most of the foundations I have tried made me break out. No matter it is liquid, stick, powder, mineral.... the only foundation that does not make me break out TOO MUCH is Lancome's teint miracle. So I guess it is my HG foundation so far. Still searching...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Still using Armani, Tom Ford & By Terry.. they all work well for me


----------



## cnfcu

*Kesalan Patharan*


----------



## daygolove

*Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo Foundation*

This or my Estee Lauder Double Wear, on less sunny days.


----------



## misspapyrus

daygolove said:


> *Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo Foundation*
> 
> This or my Estee Lauder Double Wear, on less sunny days.



I usually wear the double wear but I am trying Kat von d tattoo foundation for the first time. It is kind of heavy I am wondering what brush do you apply it with or do you use a sponge/fingers?


----------



## misspapyrus

imlvholic said:


> This is my first time going highend on foundation, so i went to both Chanel & Georgio Armani NM counter. I went with the Georgio Armani Lasting Silk for my over oily face. Very impressing so far. No wonder i heard so much great reviews about it.
> 
> Thanks for this forum, i learned a lot.



Thanks for mentioning georgio armani honestly never thought of it for foundation but I have oily skin. I will check it out.


----------



## hcmgrace

I have extremely dry skin which is why a lot of foundations don't work well for me because they tend to cling onto my skin even when I've applied my moisturizer.   I'm still searching for the best foundation but so far only the Clinique CC cream has left me with a skin like finish.


----------



## lovemysavior

Still loving the L'Oreal BB cream.  I am on my 2nd tube now and my skin looks better than it did a few months ago.


----------



## hautevita

combination- dry: armani luminous silk, sisley oil free, by terry cover expert


----------



## carvedwords

I love love love MAC Face&Body!!!  Such a dewy look without looking oily.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry Light expert.. the perfect shade for me...& works as a highlighter


----------



## natthegreat

Use and love both vitalumiere aqua and ysl touche eclat foundation


----------



## TiffanyS88

MAC prolongwear


----------



## Peaches101

I have combo/oily  skin and have just changed from Clinique barely there to lamcome Teint Miracle. It smells divine, goes on nice and looks natural. Tad oily for me but I will repurchase.


----------



## lannaloodles

Combo/oily skin (dry patches tend to come out in the winter) and I have three:

1. Chanel Perfection Lumiere
2. MAC Skinfinish Natural (for lazy/rushed days, I like to pair it with Touche Eclat Radiant Touch)
3. Laura Mercier Silk Creme


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Bourjois Healthy Mix. Looks the most natural on me


----------



## anmarchant

Right now, I'm really loving the Covergirl Outlast Stay Fabulous 3-in-1! Great drugstore foundation!


----------



## northernvagirll

Mac prolongwear 
i have spent thousands on makeup and this is by far the best
do not waste your time or money trying anything else


----------



## piosavsfan

I previously posted that MUFE HD is my HG, and I still love it, but I recently moved to the West Coast from the East Coast and have acquired a tan and can no longer find a good color match in MUFE HD. I've tried several foundations recently and LOVED Dior Airflash. I use Dior's flat top brush to apply and the finish is awesome, the foundation does not oxidize, coverage is buildable, it matches my skin well, hasn't caused any breakouts, and doesn't make my combo skin oily or dry. It also stays on very well during the day. Sometimes with MUFE, by the end of the day, I wouldn't have much foundation left, but Dior lasts!! I haven't tried using it without a brush because I think I would waste too much product and it would get all over my hair, but the Dior brush works great with it.


----------



## FATUME

Bobby brown liquid skin foundation


----------



## kait1261

Bare Essentials is my HG foundation and I have combination to oily skin. I have other foundations (Mac Face and Body and a slew of drug store products), but I find Bare Essentials is no fuss, lasts all day, gives medium coverage, and my skin still looks like skin.. it's not cakey!


----------



## loubnoub

Depends on my mood.  

Bella Pierre Mineral

MAC Studio Fix Fluid 

Lancome Photogenic Lumessence

OR  Lancome Tient Idole Ultra

Powder

Lancome Dual Finish

MAC Blot Powder Pressed


----------



## murt

I don't know if this is my holy grail or not, but the foundation I keep coming back to is MAC face and body.


----------



## NewLVCollector

Revlon Color stay for Oily/Combination when I'm going out

Terra Firma mineral powder for work/everyday

Skin 79 Premium Classic BB or Leoele Beyond the Solution BB when I'm dry or need SPF


----------



## northernvagirll

The perfect makeup combo:

MAC Oil Control Lotion
Hourglass Veil Primer (Expensive, but worth it)
MAC Pro-Longwear Foundation -- Lasts 15 hours and NEVER looks greasy or oily, even in the hot sun
MAC Mineralize Concealer (Under eyes, on any extra spots that foundation doesn't cover)
Ben Nye Powder ( A kardashian favorite)
Bronzer of Your Choice (Better w/o Shimmer though)

Enjoy and watch the compliments fly in


----------



## yellow08

New holy grail
-Armani Maestro


----------



## looel

Kanebo Lunasol Modeling Water Liquid Foundation


----------



## SweetNavi

I have combination/oily skin and Chanel Perfection Lumiere is the best one for me.


----------



## misstrine85

I have rosacea and dry skin, and I love Clinique Redness Solutions.


----------



## sunglassjunkie

hi, my skin seems to fluctuate between normal in the spring and summer to dry in the winter. I love the givenchy foundation. It is thick, but seems to give me a perfect complexion all year around. Hope this helps!


----------



## koreanps

Any good drugstore foundtations for oily and acne prone skin?


----------



## spookafeller

Mac Mineralize Powder in Extra Light.  It is a bit too dark, but comes closest of any other to matching my skin tone.


----------



## pmburk

Currently, Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua.


----------



## jaijai1012

koreanps said:


> Any good drugstore foundtations for oily and acne prone skin?



Try the CoverGirl 3in1 it's pretty good


----------



## beekmanhill

Guerlain Lingerie de peau , Rose Clair
By Terry Declatation, Milky Vanilla


----------



## beezygal

Tarte Amazonian clay 12 hr


----------



## TeamHutchens

Love the Dior Airflash.  So easy just spray and go , we'll almost


----------



## mrspeek

Hi everyone, this is my first post here 
I'm a long time user of Bare Minerals original foundation, but I'd like to try something else. I just had a swatch of It Cosmetics CC+ cream done at Ulta. I'm not sure yet if I like it or not, and it's pricey for what I want. Anyone use other mineral brands that they love?


----------



## gl3rbie

Recently I'm using a korean foundation which I really liked. I just tried since I have an Asian relative who uses it as well. I liked it. The name is Etude.  But I also use a lot more aside from this but right now this is my fave!


----------



## widerlet

NARS sheer glow. I've always been a devout MAC fan..but now I'm switching over...


----------



## LJT

Chanel Mat Lumiere is one of my favourites, but L'Oreal True Match gets me in between purchases when I run out


----------



## Ambermeile

I LOVE my Younique BB cream.. I don't know if it's because it's natural and as no additives and not tested on animals.. But I Love how smooth and the coverage


----------



## JennieF

I have oily skin and Make Up For Ever matifying foundation is perfect for me.
Bought that beauty after I found this website: foundationforoilyskin.org
I really like it.


----------



## Pinkpianos

Despite some of the poor reviews, Mac Studio Fix Fluid.


----------



## thatjennigirl

kat von d lock it is definitely my favorite, or I go with bobbi brown bb cream


----------



## Kfoorya2

Dolce and gabbana matte foundation. I love it so much can't even describe how happy I feel since I discovered it


----------



## BunnyLove

MUFE Matte Foundation


----------



## sumita

I'm really loving Koh Gen Do Aqua Foundation


----------



## Zanney

Guerlain parure gold for special occasions 
Tom ford stick foundation (with TF primer! The primer is really what gives the perfect glow with the stick foundation) for everyday
Guerlain bb cream (I have to mix two shades though) for when I'll be outside all day


----------



## LoriQ

Mine is Covergirl whipped creme foundation. It's my fav!


----------



## sharilie

Love Lancome Teint idole ultra 24h.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I've been using armani luminous silk foundation for the past 4 years and i LOVE IT...


----------



## justdaniella

northernvagirll said:


> The perfect makeup combo:
> 
> MAC Oil Control Lotion
> Hourglass Veil Primer (Expensive, but worth it)
> MAC Pro-Longwear Foundation -- Lasts 15 hours and NEVER looks greasy or oily, even in the hot sun
> MAC Mineralize Concealer (Under eyes, on any extra spots that foundation doesn't cover)
> Ben Nye Powder ( A kardashian favorite)
> Bronzer of Your Choice (Better w/o Shimmer though)
> 
> Enjoy and watch the compliments fly in



Funny.. I usually wear mineralize foundation and prolong wear concealer.. Going to try the opposite and see how it works  Just ordered the Ben Nye powder, it's highly recommended and I like that it has a yellow undertone. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## seaofcowards

guerlain lingerie de peau


----------



## ilvoelv

I have a love/hate relationship with Nars Sheer Glow.


----------



## noel304

Chanel perfection lumiere


----------



## changingwoman

Chanel vitalumiere aqua is amazing!


----------



## MissAdrianne

Guerlain lingerie de peau and mac studio fix fluid


----------



## sparkle_n_shine

Bare Minerals has been the only foundation that feels nice on my skin, doesn't make me break out, and has a smooth texture that makes it easy to apply. Now that I've been using it, I will never touch another foundation.


----------



## marsu

Nars Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer. It has light coverage but is build able to give you some extra coverage.


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

DIOR Nude


----------



## Deppaholic

ck21 said:


> i love bare escentuals!


+1


----------



## Deppaholic

ilvoelv said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with Nars Sheer Glow.


omg...you're beautiful!  wow....bet you could steal Depp away from that new girl he has now...hehe


----------



## beekmanhill

This week I bought Tom Ford liquid makeup and I think it might replace Lingerie de Peau as my favorite.  Blends beautifully.


----------



## prplhrt21

bobbi brown natural finish long lasting foundation..sadly it was discontinued a while ago...


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Dior Nude.  &#128525;


----------



## Kdisaster

Makeup forever matte foundation... Keeps my oily skin at bay....


----------



## Frivole88

Cover Fx foundation


----------



## nemoii

I'm a total addict to Korean BB creams, and the one I've been obsessed with lately is Missha's perfect cover BB cream.


----------



## itsjustjacki

Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse. I have tried countless drugstore and a few high end foundations and nothing compares.


----------



## Lita Sixx

MAC face and body, favorite foundation ever! I also love Maybelline dream fresh bb


----------



## Cerasela

My favourite foundation is by far the* Lancome Teint Idole Ultra 24H*. After trying so many (Chanel, Dior, Estee Lauder, MAC) I have finally found my perfect shade and Holly Grail foundation!


----------



## paulabt

It used to be Lancôme teint miracle. But now I've fallen in love with Giorgio Armani Maestro and wouldnt change it for any other I know!!


----------



## princess.shelby

Estée Lauder double wear. It's amazing! Full coverage while still looking like skin, and it lasts forever! I've never had a foundation come close to this one and I've tried everything! Mac, MUFE, Laura mercier, nars, lorac, Chanel, and numerous drugstore foundations. I can't rave enough about this. It makes me feel like a supermodel when I wear it. If you want absolutely flawless skin, you HAVE to get this.


----------



## Deppaholic

princess.shelby said:


> Estée Lauder double wear. It's amazing! Full coverage while still looking like skin, and it lasts forever! I've never had a foundation come close to this one and I've tried everything! Mac, MUFE, Laura mercier, nars, lorac, Chanel, and numerous drugstore foundations. I can't rave enough about this. It makes me feel like a supermodel when I wear it. If you want absolutely flawless skin, you HAVE to get this.


You know, I'm on a new search too.  I have this one in my closet, and I'm going to give it a try again.  I do remember it covering SOOO WELL.  Bare Minerals rut, and I don't think it's working as well as it used too.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

CHANEL- aqua Lumi I love this foundation it is so light weight and perfect for my skin


----------



## pmburk

Currently: Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua and Philosophy The Supernatural Airbrushed Canvas.


----------



## sonyaveronica

BB Luminous Moisturizing Treatment foundation, #4 natural.
So beautiful but I also love/seek a dewy finish. If you prefer a more matte look, then it might not be your thing.
These foundation shades run darker than usual BB shades, so get re-matched if you want to try out this formula.  Yay!


----------



## angelalam5

Cle de Peau Cream Foundation or Cle de Peau Silky Cream foundation. I used to be an Armani Luminous Silk devotee and still am, but the CDP is amazing!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Diorskin Airflash spray foundation. Very light and natural but with good (medium) coverage. I have rosacea and it covers nicely but not heavy. Only downside is there's no SPF coverage. So maybe it's not the 'holy grail'?


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Mufe HD!!


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

All 3 of the Burberry Beauty foundations, La Mer's foundation, Trish McEvoy's Even Skin(both the refill pan and the liquid) and Guerlain Lingerie de Peau.


----------



## Katazee

Clarins everlasting foundation when I want fuller coverage or for everday Extra-Firming foundation. 

I've tried so many foundations and this one is the winner: first off, it smells FANTASTIC! Secondly when I started using it, my skin didn't break out it actually started clearing up! I swear by Clarins!


----------



## CaliZTA

lilPinkBunnies said:


> All 3 of the Burberry Beauty foundations, La Mer's foundation, Trish McEvoy's Even Skin(both the refill pan and the liquid) and Guerlain Lingerie de Peau.




YES! The de Peau is my favorite! My skin is a "one off" color, it seems, and I've never found such a perfect match makeup for me. &#128079;


----------



## Classygame

I just started using the YSL Youth Liberator foundation, and HOLY MOLY. It's incredible. It makes my problem skin look fantastic.


----------



## numberonemom

I use Mac prep and prime lotions and then apply my chanel foundation with the beauty blender.


----------



## Sheaco

I have literally tried all the big major liquid foundations that everyone raved about. Chanel, ysl, tarte, lancome, Estée Lauder,clinique, dior, mac, muf, I can't go on so many. I find revlon colorstay a great one that does the job just like all these high end brands but a lot cheaper.


----------



## Neniel

I have tried many foundations, but i always ending up comming back to bourjois healthy mix serum. If I want more coverage, i mix it with the bourjois healthy foundation.

Both are not expensive.


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

CaliZTA said:


> YES! The de Peau is my favorite! My skin is a "one off" color, it seems, and I've never found such a perfect match makeup for me. &#128079;




It's my Goldilocks foundation for sure


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I used CG .. My friend recommended it as a dupe for YSL and it's just turned out amazing. Doesn't slide off gives great coverage without caking and is inexpensive.


----------



## Neniel

californiaCRUSH said:


> I used CG .. My friend recommended it as a dupe for YSL and it's just turned out amazing. Doesn't slide off gives great coverage without caking and is inexpensive.


 
Which Brand do you mean? Sorry dont know CG.


----------



## straybird84516

Neniel said:


> Which Brand do you mean? Sorry dont know CG.




Cover girl


----------



## pandoracsx

currently wearing MUFE duo mat, and I love the formula but even the palest shade is just way too dark on me&#8230; any pale asian girls (NC20ish) have an HG powder foundation to recommend??


----------



## OinkMoo

Chanel Vitalumiere Acqua and Giorgio Armani Lasting Silk foundation



pandoracsx said:


> currently wearing MUFE duo mat, and I love  the formula but even the palest shade is just way too dark on me&#8230; any  pale asian girls (NC20ish) have an HG powder foundation to  recommend??



I have NC25 skin in the winter and I use Benefit "Hello Flawless!" in "I'm cute as a bunny hunny". 
http://www.sephora.com/hello-flawless-spf-15-P231510
Love this stuff!


----------



## Romagirl

ELF BB Cream SPF 20 in Nude.  Matches my medium olive skin perfectly.


----------



## pandoracsx

Oinkitsthao said:


> Chanel Vitalumiere Acqua and Giorgio Armani Lasting Silk foundation
> 
> 
> 
> I have NC25 skin in the winter and I use Benefit "Hello Flawless!" in "I'm cute as a bunny hunny".
> http://www.sephora.com/hello-flawless-spf-15-P231510
> Love this stuff!


thanks I'll check it out!


----------



## GlamMani

I have used Estee Lauder double wear for years now, and although the new formula isn't quite as amazing as the old one, it's still one of my HG foundations. It's long lasting, gives high coverage, and provided you moisturise beforehand, makes your skin look flawless.


----------



## LoVeinLA

I have moved away from foundation and just use BB creme.


----------



## angelicskater16

The only foundation I will ever use is La Prairie Skin Caviar Concealer Foundation SPF 15. Its the best brand ever! Worth every penny!


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

angelicskater16 said:


> The only foundation I will ever use is La Prairie Skin Caviar Concealer Foundation SPF 15. Its the best brand ever! Worth every penny!





This is also an awesome foundation


----------



## calliec

I love Diorskin Nude - moderate coverage but still natural and dewy


----------



## RedPoppies

Estee Lauder Doublewear Light.


----------



## pmburk

Lately I have been wearing either Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua or Bare Escentuals Ready foundation.


----------



## singsongjones

YSL Le Teint Touche Eclat and Tom Ford Traceless Foundation


----------



## LoriQ

Covergirl Whipped Cream


----------



## rutabaga

NARS radiant cream foundation. This photographs so well!


----------



## Agreen96

Mac Studio Fix Liquid


----------



## tracy0730

Depending on the time of day or event....ReVive Tinted Moisturizer SPF 15 - Light or YSL - Le Teint Touche Eclat B40 Beige Rose.


----------



## Goldn

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua is amazing and I'm STILL on my first bottle..plus it's so easy to take with me since the bottle is compact and plastic.
SKIN79 BB creams are pretty great too, with different formulas for different skin types.


----------



## Deppaholic

I got Chanel VA, and it was too dark, so my daughter took it.  I bought it online.  So, while in Sephora I grabbed Guerlain Lingerie is 02, which I thought I was picking up 01, but this shade seems to be fine, just a tad darker than I expected.  I really love it.  Been using for a few days now.  It's long lasting sheer, but covers well.  The pump is perfect for sanitary reasons, all foundations should have this.  I did like the Chanel, and will re-visit that.  I will go to the counter for next purchase though.  It's hard to buy online!


----------



## Deppaholic

This is very nice, I do agree!


----------



## aliceplayground

Hourglass immaculate liquid powder foundation! I cannot live without it


----------



## beekmanhill

Deppaholic said:


> I got Chanel VA, and it was too dark, so my daughter took it.  I bought it online.  So, while in Sephora I grabbed Guerlain Lingerie is 02, which I thought I was picking up 01, but this shade seems to be fine, just a tad darker than I expected.  I really love it.  Been using for a few days now.  It's long lasting sheer, but covers well.  The pump is perfect for sanitary reasons, all foundations should have this.  I did like the Chanel, and will re-visit that.  I will go to the counter for next purchase though.  It's hard to buy online!


I won't buy any foundation without the pump now.   And I won't buy any body cream in a jar.  Too much bacteria.


That Guerlain Lingerie is a great foundation.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Waiting for the new Eve Lom radiance to come into SpaceNK

Pretty good reviews so this may replace my by terry, ysl & armani


----------



## roundandround

Kiehl's BB cream. love this since I don't need a full coverage and it's with vit. c + SPF 50+++ that's all I need!


----------



## GenieBottle26

Urban Decay Naked skin is my absolute fav & I've tried a zillion. Covers redness, evens complexion without clogging pores or feeling cakey.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry  eclat de rose especially now the weather is changing


----------



## Deppaholic

I got my La Prairie, omg, I love this so far.  Far better than Guerlain Lingerie, which is still pretty awesome!  It has the under eye concealer on the lid and the foundation has a spatula which I put on a Q tip to apply.  LOVE LOVE LOVE......but not sure it's worth the price tag ? :/  Will have to research the SPF, I really do want a 50 SPF. Are there any creams ladies that you love with high spf to use before foundation?  The under eye concealer really covers so well.  I've been having a VERY hard time to find great under eye coverage.  I do set this foundation with Guerlain meteorites, and my under eye area with Bare Minerals Well Rested.  I have tried yellow concealer, and in the daylight, I was horrified of how I had yellow under eyes.  It looked hideous.  I was in store and that same day I bought Chanel under eye which is more of a flesh tone, it's nice.  But for the past two days I've been using La Prairie foundation and their concealer.  OMG....both products blew me away.  I've been dealing with a lot of sickness in my family, so I can't really speak to the spf or ingredients of La Prairie, haven't done much research, but the ladies here rave, so I wanted to try it.  I LOVE IT.  But love my Chanel products too, however like the previous post, the pump is the way to go because of bacteria.  I'll be back for Guerlain products for sure, Chanel (they need to get a pump on their products as well), and La Prairie, goes on like butter, and looks great!  Sorry, if I rambled here, just a bit under the weather    Wanted to let you all know La Prairie foundation w/concealer in the lid is a pretty darn good HG.  I matched myself up online, and it's perfect.  And no yellow eyes.  Oh that was so embarrassing, not to mention gross looking!


----------



## Deppaholic

Would like to ask, do any of you use Missha BB cream?  If so, what do you think?  It's from Korea.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## heartfelt

Deppaholic said:


> Would like to ask, do any of you use Missha BB cream?  If so, what do you think?  It's from Korea.  Thanks in advance.



This used to be my go-to foundation. It has great coverage, but the shade range is very limited.


----------



## Gvamty

Deppaholic said:


> Are there any creams ladies that you love with high spf to use before foundation? !




I don't normally use Mac products but their primer is SPF 50 and works well!


----------



## stephanie.

I'm currently in love with ysl le teint touch eclat. super lightweight and I love the dewy pay-off


----------



## Deppaholic

Gvamty said:


> I don't normally use Mac products but their primer is SPF 50 and works well!


Thanks!


----------



## Deppaholic

Deppaholic said:


> Would like to ask, do any of you use Missha BB cream?  If so, what do you think?  It's from Korea.  Thanks in advance.


I like it, but it's pretty light.  La Prairie is awesome!


----------



## pmburk

For me, either Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua (when I want a liquid) or Bare Escentuals Ready mineral foundation (most days).


----------



## Deppaholic

pmburk said:


> For me, either Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua (when I want a liquid) or Bare Escentuals Ready mineral foundation (most days).


My daughter has my Chanel, I liked it also, but ordered a shade too dark.  I still use BE, gosh, I must, have a ton of that stuff.  Ordered like crazy on the Q, back in the day.  Although, I've recently purchased the higher end stuff.  I think my BE eye shadows will last forever.


----------



## Georgiana1

I've been looking for my HG since LaMer discontinued their tinted moisturizer.  So far I've tried Armani LS, by Terry in Rose, and Chanel LA in Rose Beige - which is a perfect color match.  

I plan to go to Saks this weekend for samples of LaMer and La Prairie.


----------



## anthonyraimondo

Laura Mercier silk cream is amazing!


----------



## camillef_

Revlon nearly naked


----------



## Deppaholic

pmburk said:


> For me, either Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua (when I want a liquid) or Bare Escentuals Ready mineral foundation (most days).


BM has changed  so much though   I have one container left of foundation, and will use when in a hurry.  I did love it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Right now using Serge Lutens mine de rien.. the color is perfect & light coverage with
a beautiful glow to the skin


----------



## pringirl

Am still using Revlon colorstay.. It's been 6 years since I switched to liquid foundation.. Totally hate 2 way cake now!!!


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> Right now using Serge Lutens mine de rien.. the color is perfect & light coverage with
> a beautiful glow to the skin


I tried this yesterday in Barney's.   Loved it, but I resisted temptation.  Maybe when I finish one of my lesser liked bottles, I'll buy it.


----------



## saintgermain

Shu Uemura nobara


----------



## smilerr

Covergirl 3 in 1 and Estee Lauder double wear


----------



## pursejunkie101

Lancome Teint Miracle. Its sheer to medium coverage with a natural finish. Love it! Plus it doesn't break me out


----------



## Horfun

Shiseido radiant lift foundation. I've been through every foundations those gurus raved about and hated every one of them. Shiseido is extremely kind on skin with anti aging effect!!!


----------



## kirsten

Right now I am really liking Yves Saint Laurent "Le Teint Touche Éclat" foundation. I've just been using it about a week now but so far so good. Stays put 8 hours with a natural finish and isn't heavy or cakey.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Still  liking the by terry & serge lutens.. very light coverage for this time of the
year which is what I prefer


----------



## secw1977

bareMinerals original SPF 15 Foundation in fairly light. I have used this foundation for over ten years and I will never use a different one. I love it. I have found that it is even better since I started using the bareMineral face primer several years ago too. I also swear by the mineral veil.


----------



## swally

chanel vitalumiere aqua but i'd love to try the new matte one!


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> I tried this yesterday in Barney's.   Loved it, but I resisted temptation.  Maybe when I finish one of my lesser liked bottles, I'll buy it.


 

   It is a terrific foundation.. & for the summer it should be perfect

   I hope you will get the opportunity to buy it... the refill works on its
   own without the pricey case, IYKWIM


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> It is a terrific foundation.. & for the summer it should be perfect
> 
> I hope you will get the opportunity to buy it... the refill works on its
> own without the pricey case, IYKWIM


Did not know you can buy the refill only........that makes it more worth considering.  Thanks.


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> Did not know you can buy the refill only........that makes it more worth considering.  Thanks.


 

  You have to ask for the refill... the SA's don't suggest it.. I think its priced

  $95 (refill)for the black case which is refillable its around $180 I think

Also the makeup base is a great product ( a primer,highlighter, concealer, eye shadow base) all in one

& use it above my lips & around my nose..

The SL products aren't cheap, but they are exceptional quality & last forever..

I also use the mascara, lip pencil, several lipstick shades & make up remover wipes

& have been using them for years since I discovered the shop in Paris which is divine..


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> You have to ask for the refill... the SA's don't suggest it.. I think its priced
> 
> $95 (refill)for the black case which is refillable its around $180 I think
> 
> Also the makeup base is a great product ( a primer,highlighter, concealer, eye shadow base) all in one
> 
> & use it above my lips & around my nose..
> 
> The SL products aren't cheap, but they are exceptional quality & last forever..
> 
> I also use the mascara, lip pencil, several lipstick shades & make up remover wipes
> 
> & have been using them for years since I discovered the shop in Paris which is divine..


Thanks for the info.  I visited the shop in Paris once, and bought a bell jar of Chergui.  Still have it.  There was no makeup then.


----------



## LVoeletters

I feel like I don't break out as much with immaculate from hourglass


----------



## ilovethembags

Chanel - Le Blanc !  It's a high coverage foundation therefore I mix a portion of moisturiser with a small portion of the foundation together, a little goes a long way


----------



## Love Of My Life

I was wearing the SL foundation yesterday.. saw some friends & complimented how
healthy & luminscent my skin looked


----------



## sassyni

God..I have tried so many and still dont have any hg foundation..I wish I had.

Right now im just using lancomes teint idole amd sometimes the ysl (touche eclat foundation)..oh and nars sheer glow is ok..

Really want to try the kat von d foundation though. I have yellow undertones.


----------



## crew2

Right now, I'm using Makeup Forever HD Foundation and I think it's one of the best!

I want to try the Armani Luminous Silk Foundation though, I've heard great things!


----------



## sassyni

crew2 said:


> Right now, I'm using Makeup Forever HD Foundation and I think it's one of the best!
> 
> I want to try the Armani Luminous Silk Foundation though, I've heard great things!


Oh I forgot to mention armani. I really like this one, just have the wrong shade so dont wear it that much.


----------



## carolinagirl

Estee Lauder Doublewear


----------



## poptarts

Not sure if it's HG status but I love Shu Uemura's Lightbulb liquid foundation. It goes on super light and provides good coverage (medium). Benefit's new Big Easy Liquid to Powder foundation is quite nice too. I got it a little sample of it and I really loved it. It's also light weight and has a really natural finish, but again like the SU, it only provides light to medium coverage. If I wanted heavy coverage yet still natural, I go for Dr. Jart's CC Balm. That thing is a miracle worker.


----------



## Sarah03

carolinagirl said:


> Estee Lauder Doublewear




+1!  Estée Lauder is amazing.


----------



## hotcakesss

I swear by MAC!!


----------



## GGspice25

Nars foundation powder


----------



## diram

Bare Minerals (Bare Escentuals) original formula (loose) foundation.

It's the ONLY foundation I have ever used that did NOT break me out. Amazing for my skin. I've used it for over 7 years -- I love how I cannot "feel" it on my skin, and it doesn't look heavy/cakey. My skin feels fresh, even in the summer heat and humidity.  Now, when I try liquid or creme foundations to test them out, I cannot stand the heaviness, even when applied lightly.


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Serge Lutens mine de rien is still working really nicely


----------



## lnw85

It cosmetics celebration foundation.  Really good coverage while still allowing you to look natural and not cakey


----------



## Liaxx

Makeup Forever HD foundation


----------



## shoegal27

Garnier bb cream


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## injenue

Armani luminous silk foundation
and the maestro is fast becoming a favorite too


----------



## Hierophilic

MAC's face and body in C1.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mine de rien & By Terry


----------



## Kreverest

Guerlain lingerie de peau


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

I've recently been loving my Revlon Nearly Naked foundation again.


----------



## aprilkwan

I have bumpy looking skin but only visible in strong lighting. any foundation that is not so powdery or sandy feeling after applying? I am using Chanel Aqua now.


----------



## Ghettoe

aprilkwan said:


> I have bumpy looking skin but only visible in strong lighting. any foundation that is not so powdery or sandy feeling after applying? I am using Chanel Aqua now.




Do you use a primer? I use a primer or sunscreen and it tends to make my skin look less textural and more smooth. I am also no longer favoring the sheer and light foundations. They tend to be dewy and I don't like it.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

nars sheerglow and chanel perfection lumiere


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mien de rien & By Terry.. go back & forth between these two


----------



## Apelila

I have a combination skin normal/oily I tried so many brand of foundation high end and drug store brand, until I found this brand at Macy's Elizabeth arden Liquid foundation for fall and winter and Elizabeth arden Cream foundation for spring and summer. This is my HG foundation


----------



## eveningstar9

I've got combination skin with oily/acne prone t-zone.  After experimenting with expensive and cheaper foundations, I always keep coming back to Revlon ColorStay with Softlex for combination skin. Perfect colour match, excellent coverage and has such good staying power.  I've often wanted to fall in love with a more high-end product, and so I do keep trying other ones, but can never seem to find anything that ticks all those boxes.


----------



## Grande Latte

There are only 2 foundations in the world I would recommend to people. 

1. Sisley Oil-Free Foundation ($$$$$)
2. NARS Sheer Glow Foundation ($$$)

Silky smooth, translucent, great natural color, and good coverage. With one thin layer, it feels like you're wearing at all.


----------



## aprilkwan

Anyone tried Marc Jacobs?  is it good?


----------



## pinkpeer

Love Dior airflash. As long as you use foundation brush instead of spraying directly to your face, it makes your skin looks awesome.


----------



## Dany_37

Lancome Skin Correcting Foundation


----------



## janus0225

Tarte Amazonian Clay in Tan Honey


----------



## icechampagne

I love the Chanel Perfection Lumiere Velvet!


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry & Serge Lutens (more for summer lighter in texture)


----------



## tiemur

Nars sheer glow or makeup forever hd!


----------



## lil miss cheeky

Mac Face & Body, C5 and C4


----------



## Patrapan

Base : Guerlain Meteorites Perles

Foundation: Guerlain Lingerie De Peau : Invisible skin fusion : No. 01


----------



## snailpolish

I've just got the new YSL matte one.  Two weeks in and it's love!


----------



## babysunshine

I love Bourjois foundations, and Kate from Japan. BB cream wise I like ZA and Kate.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Diorskin Star


----------



## SevenR

Make up for ever hd!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens mine de rien


----------



## StopHammertime

Kat Von D tattoo foundation. It has fantastic coverage and they actually make a shade that is light enough for my skin. I use both the liquid and powder foundation, but use the powder as more of a setting powder instead of foundation. I have very dry skin.


----------



## beekmanhill

I find I'm loving my TF foundation more than I originally thought I would.  I was using too much, and it made me look ashy.   I use only one pump now.  It is so easy to dispense, and it is the perfect color.

I bout a new ByTerry foundation recently, the one in a jar, and I don't use it often.  I should have gone with my instincts of never buying jar based foundation.  It is just too messy to use, and unsanitary I think.  The end result is great, but not worth the hassle.   Color is perfect too.


----------



## babysunshine

neniel said:


> i have tried many foundations, but i always ending up comming back to bourjois healthy mix serum. If i want more coverage, i mix it with the bourjois healthy foundation.
> 
> Both are not expensive.



+1


----------



## fendifemale

Still going strong with the TF Traceless.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Bobbi Brown foundations! Not only is the color range incredible, but the formulas are amazing. I use them with her 'Full Coverage Face Brush' to apply for a flawless look. I have 'Skin Stick', Skin Liquid', and 'Moisture Rich' formulas and use them depending on what look I'm going for, natural to evening. Best foundations I've ever used, and I was a professional makeup artist for many years


----------



## poshwawa

Guerlain parure gold the compact is a must buy too


----------



## thbettina6

I haven't finished a foundation in a long time-- I'm always looking for something better. However, I've recently settled on one that I'm pretty sure I will use until it's empty:

For everyday makeup that looks natural and lasts through a long work day: Dolce & Gabbana Perfecting (liquid foundation). The only thing I don't like about it is its very "sticky" consistency. But I think this is what probably gives it its lasting power. It can get shiny at the end of the day, but it doesn't break apart, or gather in fine lines or pores.

For special occasions where lasting power isn't a concern, my favorite is still Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk.


----------



## raiderette74

I recently turned 40 and my skin is constantly changing.  I have been having the worst trouble finding a new foundation and then someone rec'd me WnW Coverall on MUA.  It is my HG and for $3 I'm astounded.  It's very nice full coverage foundation.


----------



## TracyCalhoun

I hate dry skin and when it comes to foundation I choose foundation the moisturizes and is packed with vitamins like Vitamin E that will help in nourishing my skin. I also prefer organic products over chemically formulated ones.


----------



## babysunshine

This is the one that suits me best. Za perfect fit two-way.


----------



## luvpandas8

Mufe


----------



## browneyes830

Ga maestro foundation!


----------



## devik

thbettina6 said:


> For everyday makeup that looks natural and lasts through a long work day: *Dolce & Gabbana Perfecting (liquid foundation)*. The only thing I don't like about it is its very "sticky" consistency. But I think this is what probably gives it its lasting power. It can get shiny at the end of the day, but it doesn't break apart, or gather in fine lines or pores.



I ended up with a random sample of this stuff included with some beauty purchase from somewhere, and at first I wasn't sure about it but I ended up liking it quite a bit.  D&G cosmetics have never been on my radar and I surely would not have sought it out on my own. I was surprised that I liked it almost as much as the YSL Fusion Ink that has become my new fave.


----------



## poshwawa

I've had a change of heart and am in love with Tom Ford Traceless foundation and the primer as well! This stuff lasts me throughout the whole work day, and only requires minimal retouching! My friends also commented that it looks much better on me than when I use to use Guerlain


----------



## beekmanhill

poshwawa said:


> I've had a change of heart and am in love with Tom Ford Traceless foundation and the primer as well! This stuff lasts me throughout the whole work day, and only requires minimal retouching! My friends also commented that it looks much better on me than when I use to use Guerlain



I agree, that TF primer and foundation combo is the best I've used.  I'm forcing myself to finish some of my other foundations just to ease my guilt of having bought them.    I always replace the primer before its finished because it really does make the skin look great.  Its the only primer I've ever actually used to the bottom after I bought it.


----------



## ola_k

Oily/combination skin (depending on the weather really)

for daily i use either laura mercer tinted moisturizer or urban decay naked skin foundation.

for occasions i use tom ford stick foundation


----------



## girliegirl

Armani Maestro and Luminous Silk.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Still working the Serge Lutens & is perfect for now..


----------



## Deanna39

Tom Ford Perfecting Foundation


----------



## Grande Latte

I use two. Sisley's Skinleya in cold weather and Oil-Free Foundation in warm weather.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

My new HG foundations are Armani Luminous Silk and Dior Star.


----------



## nina1988

I love revlon colorstay! Great for my oily skin


----------



## melvel

Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk. Worth the price, looks fabulous in pictures


----------



## aleksandras

Lancome Tein Idole Ultra 24H is the only foundation that has color range that goes light enough for my extremely pale skin. I have been using this for years now and it still is my favorite!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

aleksandras said:


> Lancome Tein Idole Ultra 24H is the only foundation that has color range that goes light enough for my extremely pale skin. I have been using this for years now and it still is my favorite!


 
+1! 




Also love Smashbox Studio Skin 15 hour


----------



## Deleted member 512003

Nars Sheer Glow in Siberia - Color is perfect!


----------



## mashedpotato

Smashbox Studio Skin & Revlon ColorStay Makeup, Combination/Oily Skin


----------



## Marieloves

I love the Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation, but still looking for the holy grail which matches with my complicated skin


----------



## tbbbjb

I FINALLY found a perfect match for my fair skin and it looks beautiful on.  Armani luminous silk.  Second place goes to Koh Gen Do moisturizing foundation and third to Guerlain.


----------



## tbbbjb

I also wanted to mention that using my Clarisonic and moisturizing makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Estee Lauder Double Wear. My skin looks almost too perfect with it on! I use BB cream on a daily basis as the EL gives quite a lot of coverage but I love it for special occasions and when I just want to look my best 

Any other Estee Lauder Double Wear fans? What foundation do you use for less coverage?


----------



## Jennifoo

COPENHAGEN said:


> Estee Lauder Double Wear. My skin looks almost too perfect with it on! I use BB cream on a daily basis as the EL gives quite a lot of coverage but I love it for special occasions and when I just want to look my best
> 
> Any other Estee Lauder Double Wear fans? What foundation do you use for less coverage?



 I LOVE Double Wear! I first got wind of it from a beauty youtube  channel and went to my nearest EL counter. I was amazed. I think it's better than Chanel. Right now I'm using Double Wear Maximum Cover but I'll be able to switch to regular Double Wear thanks to EL skincare really helping my skin. I also love the Double Wear Zero Smudge Lengthening Mascara.


----------



## mondaay

Combination skin 

I use bobbi brown skin foundation spf15 and nars sheer glow


----------



## LoVeinLA

I just tried the Dior Forever foundation....and oh my god, it's amazing!  I can't wait to go through all my current foundations, and use them up.  By the time it's Sephora F & F, I can get the Dior foundation!


----------



## CPA

Shiseido hydro foundation 020.  I use it after sk2 essence and mac prep lotion and shiseido primer.


----------



## CPA

LoVeinLA said:


> I just tried the Dior Forever foundation....and oh my god, it's amazing!  I can't wait to go through all my current foundations, and use them up.  By the time it's Sephora F & F, I can get the Dior foundation!


When is the sephora f&f?


----------



## LoVeinLA

CPA said:


> When is the sephora f&f?



Usually April and November of year.


----------



## Monikaxx

Tarte Amazonian clay foundation is my current favorite


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

I wear rimmel match perfection.. It is a really cheap foundation which rrps at around £6.99 but it works wonders on my skin. It is relatively thin and does not look thick when on, although it does cover my freckles which is a bonus for me as I do not like them. I have good skin anyway I rarely get spots although it can be a bit dry. So if you have freckles and do not want a heavy foundation to cover them I recommend this for you &#128522;


----------



## Deborah1986

New dior nude ..sample


----------



## missdicaprio

MAC Face and Body Foundation and DiorSkin Nude Foundation!


----------



## KittySunn

Oily and Acne prone skin. I was using makeup forever which wasn't bad, used it for awhile. But I switched to Dior Star and love it!!! It's perfection for me.


----------



## krissa

Hissy Fit Saving Face


----------



## Barbora

missdicaprio said:


> MAC Face and Body Foundation and DiorSkin Nude Foundation!



This is so funny, these were the first two foundations I ever bought!


----------



## K M L

Right now It is Phyto-Teint Eclat Oil-Free Foundation... but it is just way to expensive and takes too much product to get the amount of coverage I'm seeking. It lasts about 4 months for me (3-4x a week use) and at $144USD a bottle it's time I find something more reasonable!


----------



## Colonia

Diorskin Star- shade 020. It is my first high-end foundation to be honest.
It works well for me but not for everyone (my sister doesn't like it).
I have mixed skin and always have problem with acne waound my chin. It is a light make up and very natural looking and buildable. it is doesn't give me a glow look at all (but I also use pwoder). Tt stays the whole day on my face and in the evening I don't have that greasy feeling which I used to have with other make ups (e.g.maybelline).


----------



## pinky70

Loreal


----------



## makup

I love using shiseido Sun UV Protective Liquid Foundation SPF 42.  Great coverage and staying power. Doesn't accentuate fine lines. The only downside is that they have limited color selection.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I'm not sure this product is a foundation in the content of what we think foundation is,

but it is a BB cream from Omorovicza... I just love it for right now


----------



## Eva1991

Maybelline dream matte mousse. I like that it has a matte finish - I can't stand oily skin.


----------



## cchiu012

Currently my favorite foundation is the Marc Jacob genius gel foundation.


----------



## Grande Latte

K M L said:


> Right now It is Phyto-Teint Eclat Oil-Free Foundation... but it is just way to expensive and takes too much product to get the amount of coverage I'm seeking. It lasts about 4 months for me (3-4x a week use) and at $144USD a bottle it's time I find something more reasonable!



I agree. Sisley makes one of the best if not the best foundations out there. I can't praise it enough!


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Def Dior star foundation for me.


----------



## Bonchic15

Armani Luminous Silk is amazing. I also use Laura Mercier and Cle de peau.


----------



## missyb

Love Dior Star!


----------



## SamButt85

Chanel aqua vitalumiere compact and the liquid foundation is gorgeous, goes on effortlessly looks so natural and smells lovely.....defo best one ive had...


----------



## lynnyae65

Yesterday I  stopped  by Sephora  for an,assessment.  One of the suggestions was Clinique.  I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## YokoWintour

Laneige BB Cusion with SPF 50 is AMAZING. Amore Pacific made a line for the Western market. It's called Laneige and they sell it at Target! I'm a tan Asian and I mix the Medium and Dark BB Cushion. It looks super natural while providing coverage and SPF. Laneige is much cheaper than Amore Pacific.


----------



## PorscheGirl

Armani Luminous Silk when I want to look more "polished". I'm lucky that my skin is good and needs little correction for every day. Then I just wear the Armani tinted moisturizer/sunscreen.


----------



## jaijai1012

I have acne prone combo skin*
 -Dior Star
 -Maybelline matte and poreless


----------



## Lolapopp

I have been on the hunt for a new foundation for more than 6 months and I think I have finally found my HG... Koh Gen Do Aqua foundation. I used to wear Armani luminous silk and have tried Diorskin star, nude serum, forever, Chanel velvet lumier, Laura mercier  serum, Nars serum, even Cle de peau cream foundation, but there was always something about each of those that did not work for me. The Koh Gen Do gives me a luminous skin like finish that is so natural looking - sheer to medium coverage. I've been wearing it for the last 2 days and have received numerous compliments on my skin, not makeup. I can finally rest my obsessive search!


----------



## Shopmore

Lolapopp said:


> I have been on the hunt for a new foundation for more than 6 months and I think I have finally found my HG... Koh Gen Do Aqua foundation. I used to wear Armani luminous silk and have tried Diorskin star, nude serum, forever, Chanel velvet lumier, Laura mercier  serum, Nars serum, even Cle de peau cream foundation, but there was always something about each of those that did not work for me. The Koh Gen Do gives me a luminous skin like finish that is so natural looking - sheer to medium coverage. I've been wearing it for the last 2 days and have received numerous compliments on my skin, not makeup. I can finally rest my obsessive search!



Which Koh Gen Do foundation is your HG?  I recently purchased the Aqua foundation as well as the Maifanshi Moisture foundation and I found I like the one in the glass bottle more.


----------



## Lolapopp

Shopmore said:


> Which Koh Gen Do foundation is your HG?  I recently purchased the Aqua foundation as well as the Maifanshi Moisture foundation and I found I like the one in the glass bottle more.




The Aqua, in the glass bottle! I have not tried the moisture one, in the tube. The color I wear is 123 which matches me very well. For comparison I wear 5.5 in the GA Luminous silk.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Still working the Serge Lutens mien de rein...very light coverage which works
for me as now the weather is warmer..


----------



## chunkylover53

Wish I had a holy grail foundation.  My current favourite is the Urban Decay Naked Skin Weightless Liquid Makeup. Although, I'll keep searching for the holy grail (I've tried about 20-30 foundations this year).


----------



## montana_patina

Lancôme Teinte Idole Ultra 24H. I'm very pale and the lightest shade is the best match for me in all of Sephora! Plus it has excellent coverage and is quite long-wearing. *






*


----------



## mona83

I don't know if I'd call them holy grail foundations but currently I'm loving the CLINIQUE
Acne Solutions BB Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40 and MAKE UP FOR EVER
Mat Velvet + Matifying Foundation


----------



## pursejunkie101

Any reviews on the Nars all day luminous foundation? How would this wear throughout the day? How about the clinique acne solutions bb cream? Does it work?


----------



## tearex

Currently loving the bareMinerals Rescue Complexion for the work day.

Other, true HG is Cle de Peau Radiant Fluid. Spot on medium coverage match for me.


----------



## rainbow305

pursejunkie101 said:


> Any reviews on the Nars all day luminous foundation? How would this wear throughout the day? How about the clinique acne solutions bb cream? Does it work?




Hi! I've been using this foundation for about 3 months now and I love it. 2 pumps give you medium coverage and is a bit sticky after application so, it does need a setting powder. I use NARS light reflecting setting powder. With this, it gives you a nice natural matte glow. By midday, I do get a little bit shiny around the T-zone - possibly coz its summer now? I just blot w a tissue.

Just FYI, I'm a NARS convert hehe... I'm now using their toner and cream (and a whole other of their products!). My skin is never this good *fingers crossed* I was pretty acne-y when I was younger and so I do take precaution when trying out new makeup [emoji138]&#127995;


----------



## pquiles

Still using Lancome Teint Idole24


----------



## pquiles

montana_patina said:


> Lancôme Teinte Idole Ultra 24H. I'm very pale and the lightest shade is the best match for me in all of Sephora! Plus it has excellent coverage and is quite long-wearing. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Me too... using for 2 years now.


----------



## brbshopping

Diorskin! I don't even need to use a concealer with it, and it feels so light!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Still working my Serge Lutens mien de rien


----------



## Cerinegrace

I have weird skin. It's dry and sometimes slightly flaky right after I wash my face in the morning but throughout the day it becomes an oily mess. I've been using Giorgio Armani's Luminous Silk and it's the perfect foundation for my skin because it's so light that it wont crease on my face when I apply it and it doesn't melt when my face gets oily.


----------



## Winnnnieli

Cerinegrace said:


> I have weird skin. It's dry and sometimes slightly flaky right after I wash my face in the morning but throughout the day it becomes an oily mess. I've been using Giorgio Armani's Luminous Silk and it's the perfect foundation for my skin because it's so light that it wont crease on my face when I apply it and it doesn't melt when my face gets oily.




Thank you SO much for sharing!! My skin is the same way due to my thyroid condition. My cheeks and nose area would be so dry after washing then turn into a greaseball after a few short hours. How is the coverage for this foundation? I've heard great things about it but have been reluctant to try since so many has failed me in the past


----------



## Cerinegrace

Winnnnieli said:


> Thank you SO much for sharing!! My skin is the same way due to my thyroid condition. My cheeks and nose area would be so dry after washing then turn into a greaseball after a few short hours. How is the coverage for this foundation? I've heard great things about it but have been reluctant to try since so many has failed me in the past



The coverage I'd say is light to medium, depending on whether you apply one or two layers! It does a great job of evening out my skin tone though despite being so light. I would definitely say try it!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Revlon Photoready Skinlights in Pink Light! Soooo happy they brought it back!


----------



## Jujuma

Believe it or not my HG is a concealer. I should start out by saying I have good skin that does not require a heavy foundation which makes my love for this product even more baffling. Last summer it was unusually hot and I was looking for something that I could use on my face that wouldn't sweat right off so I tried Amazing Concealer in dark beige. I use the teeny tiniest bit and blend it in very well and it gives my skin a luminous finish that doesn't even look like I have makeup on. But don't use too much, it looks awful then. It stays on all day no matter what you do and looks totally natural. Plus I just bought my second tube, the first one lasted the whole year. This is the only time I've nought the same foundation two times in a row.


----------



## prisma

EL Perfectionist Youth Infusing foundation.  It looks like my skin yet better since it has some glow. It's light and doesn't crease.

Plus it is looong lasting.


----------



## kblucero

I've tried many foundations before but I would say the best one is my current foundation--Mary Kay Timewise Matte Foundation


----------



## lazeny

My favorite so far is Guerlain's Lingerie de Peau Beauty Booster


----------



## illinirdhd

Right now, I'm loving IT Cosmetics' CC Cream!


----------



## tatayap

I recently ran out of my favorite HG *Bourjois Healthy Mix* in 53, wanted to try something new and a bit more high-end, so I went to the NARS counter, tested the *NARS Luminous Weightless Foundation* and bought it right then and there.


----------



## BomberGal

Currently HERA UV mist cushion.


----------



## kirsten

My new favorite foundation is MAC Pro Longwear Nourishing Waterproof foundation. It's great for summer - holds up to hot sweaty days.


----------



## prisma

It's EL Perfectionist right now.  Love the scent and the colour.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

has anybody tried the Tom Ford stick foundation been looking at this lately..


----------



## puckettk

YSL LE TEINT TOUCHE ÉCLAT Illuminating Foundation


----------



## Ambi107

Foundation junkie here- I swear, I have tried EVERYTHING. 

Ultimate perfect finish, especially for photos: Armani Lasting Silk.  It is amazing. Like the fantasy foundation of every girl's dream.  There should be rom-coms about it. 

For long days, humid weather, tropical locales,  swimming,  or heavy-blemish situations: Tarte Amazonian Clay Foundation.  Light, full coverage, practically waterproof and easy on the skin. Looks flawless too.  But get the bronzer pencil too to contour it or it looks heavier than it is. Remove with an oil or makeup remover and wear with waterproof eyeliner/mascara to avoid unfortunate midday smearing. 

Youthful summer no-makeup looks, light-moderate coverage, give-my-skin-a-break days: IOPE cushion foundation.  Beautiful and free of parabens. Very light with respectable coverage.  Great for sensitive skin.

In fact, a lot of the S. Korean bb, cc, and cushion formulas aren't half bad if you can find a match for your skin tone.  I hadn't realized how clear and low maintenance my skin could be until I quit (unintentionally) using foundations with a lot of additives while experimenting with their lines.

ETA: zero staying power unless you have super dry skin, but Bobbie Brown's Skin Foundation creates the most authentic looking no-foundation-awesome-skin look in photos.  It is the best luminous bare-face look I can find. Just in case you'd like some hash tag tips  - but even with setting mist and powder, it will be gone in 2 hours if you wear it out. So not a practical real world choice. ..

I'm cool-toned, oily skin with very reactive flare ups during immunity issues.


----------



## chunkylover53

I've been trying foundations all year and I think I've finally cracked it: Nars Sheer Glow. Only drawback is that I have to blend Siberia and Mont Blanc for the right shade and I'm terminally lazy.


----------



## pinky70

Almay cc cream and love it so ultralight and ultra match for my complexion


----------



## Yul4k

MAC Pro Longwear Foundation


----------



## kirsten

Hahah okay I'm constantly changing mine but now my favorite is Guerlain's Tenue de Perfection. Beautiful finish, nice coverage and stays put throughout the day.


----------



## candiesgirl408

I love the lightness and coverage of my nars tinted moisturizer in groenland. 


I've never used anything else since then. Humidity here in Houston is 100%... Idk how people wear heavy coverage. I can't stand it. It physically drives me crazy.


----------



## Alwaysamanda

Dior Forever and Kat Von D


----------



## usf2015

It cosmetics CC illumination face cream. I'm generally not a CC or BB cream user, but this is exceptional.


----------



## Theren

My liquid is artistry youth extend lifting foundation

Powder is artistry signature exact fit foundation


----------



## Sweet Fire

Gucci


----------



## CoachGirl12

Have any of u ladies tried the Sephora Perfection Mist airbrush foundation before?


----------



## danniela

Makeup forever duo mat velvet, never get shiny, stays put. I love makeup forever everything!


----------



## sammy_girl

Covermark SoftPak. a non cake 2 way cake that goes from cream to powder. Covers redness and gives a soft matte finish. Lasts all day. Sometimes retouching required but only on the oil T zone. Only available in Asia.
Huge in Japan, Hong Kong, Taiwan and Korea where there are standalone boutiques for this Japanese brand.


----------



## Tiny_T

I am just finding Lancome Tein Idole Ultra 24H. I love it and when i am finished with my other foundations I will likely stick with it. The color match is very close and the makeup stays put during my entire work day. I had been trying less expensive foundations and just never found a match or the quality I wanted unitl Lancome Tein Idole Ultra 24H. I was matched by the Dillard's counter consultant perfectly.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Still love MAC Studio Fix and Garnier BB cream I find has great coverage and gives a flawless look


----------



## Ghettoe

Still on the hunt for the perfect one. So far have tried
Clinique even better
Bobbi Brown Skin foundation
Bobbi Brown stick foundation
Armani luminous silk
Mac Face and Body (the best out of all of them)
Bare minerals ready foundation
Bare minerals original mineral foundation.


----------



## Ghettoe

Ambi107 said:


> Foundation junkie here- I swear, I have tried EVERYTHING.
> 
> Ultimate perfect finish, especially for photos: Armani Lasting Silk.  It is amazing. Like the fantasy foundation of every girl's dream.  There should be rom-coms about it.
> 
> For long days, humid weather, tropical locales,  swimming,  or heavy-blemish situations: Tarte Amazonian Clay Foundation.  Light, full coverage, practically waterproof and easy on the skin. Looks flawless too.  But get the bronzer pencil too to contour it or it looks heavier than it is. Remove with an oil or makeup remover and wear with waterproof eyeliner/mascara to avoid unfortunate midday smearing.
> 
> Youthful summer no-makeup looks, light-moderate coverage, give-my-skin-a-break days: IOPE cushion foundation.  Beautiful and free of parabens. Very light with respectable coverage.  Great for sensitive skin.
> 
> 
> In fact, a lot of the S. Korean bb, cc, and cushion formulas aren't half bad if you can find a match for your skin tone.  I hadn't realized how clear and low maintenance my skin could be until I quit (unintentionally) using foundations with a lot of additives while experimenting with their lines.
> 
> ETA: zero staying power unless you have super dry skin, but *Bobbie Brown's Skin Foundation* creates the most authentic looking no-foundation-awesome-skin look in photos.  It is the best luminous bare-face look I can find. Just in case you'd like some hash tag tips  - but even with setting mist and powder, it will be gone in 2 hours if you wear it out. So not a practical real world choice. ..
> 
> I'm cool-toned, oily skin with very reactive flare ups during immunity issues.



Currently using the BB stick foundation and honestly, wouldn't recommend it to the enemy. While it does create a somewhat skin like but honestly, I can tell I am wearing makeup. It will cling to texture and accentuate pores like no other. Heavens forbid you have dry patches, it clings to texture like a koala to a eucalyptus tree. Which is strange because the foundation transfers like a b**tch and yes, fades in like three hours. I swear though this foundation will end up on the bottom of your pants and you'll be like how did that even happen and I'm not even touching my face! It bothers me because the colors are fantastic and it's such a slap and dash but you absolutely need flawless skin that's normal to dry to enjoy this. You also need both a setting spray and powder on top of this to get it not to transfer.

Weirdly enough I might potentially repurchase because of one very annoying aspect, it pairs so weirdly well with mac face and body that even though I abandoned both foundations, they've become the better match.


----------



## pmburk

Lately I have been alternating between Urban Decay Naked Skin Weightless foundation & Lancome Teint Visionnaire.


----------



## maryelle

I have oily skin, and I recently discovered my holy grail combination is the Becca Ever Matte Primer with the Marc Jacobs Re(Marc)able foundation


----------



## chunkylover53

Too Faced Born This Way is amazing.


----------



## medeir86

CoachGirl12 said:


> Have any of u ladies tried the Sephora Perfection Mist airbrush foundation before?


Yes! Medium coverage, beautiful semi-matte finish. I loved it for the airbrush finish, however...IT GOES EVERYWHERE.  Apply with caution. Wear a robe or towel or something and protect your hair if you really want to try it all over your face, but the safer route is apply directly onto your brush. There really isn't much in the spray can, it barely lasted my 3 weeks with everyday use. Not great for the cost, there is better out there, but it's a fun airbrush foundation.


----------



## medeir86

Honestly, my Holy Grail is True Match from L'Oreal. It's the only one I've found that's very thin, full coverage, skin-like finish, and lasts all day on my extremely oily face.


----------



## Mininana

Is there such thing as a smart foundation that once you apply it turns into your skin color? Sorry I think I've read about this but I'm no makeup expert and maybe you ladies know.


----------



## spylove22

dior star


----------



## honey

Tom Ford  TRACELESS PERFECTING FOUNDATION SPF15


----------



## Moniica1

I did used a lot of expensive foundations. Chanel, makeup forever, Dior, but I just discovered reckon whipped foundation. And it's so good. 
You can't feel on your skin and I don't need to touch it up during the day. The only con is the packaging. I love Chanel aqua cause it's so small and easy to travel with.


----------



## petite_chic

Lancôme    Teint Idole Ultra 24H -  280 Bisque W 
I love the coverage of this foundation to hide my pores and that Lancôme does occasional 20% off sales on their website. It's a nice alternative to Sephora sales especially on fragrance from their private collection.


----------



## simplepurse

Ambi107 said:


> Foundation junkie here- I swear, I have tried EVERYTHING.
> 
> Ultimate perfect finish, especially for photos: Armani Lasting Silk.  It is amazing. Like the fantasy foundation of every girl's dream.  There should be rom-coms about it.
> 
> For long days, humid weather, tropical locales,  swimming,  or heavy-blemish situations: Tarte Amazonian Clay Foundation.  Light, full coverage, practically waterproof and easy on the skin. Looks flawless too.  But get the bronzer pencil too to contour it or it looks heavier than it is. Remove with an oil or makeup remover and wear with waterproof eyeliner/mascara to avoid unfortunate midday smearing.
> 
> Youthful summer no-makeup looks, light-moderate coverage, give-my-skin-a-break days: IOPE cushion foundation.  Beautiful and free of parabens. Very light with respectable coverage.  Great for sensitive skin.
> 
> In fact, a lot of the S. Korean bb, cc, and cushion formulas aren't half bad if you can find a match for your skin tone.  I hadn't realized how clear and low maintenance my skin could be until I quit (unintentionally) using foundations with a lot of additives while experimenting with their lines.
> 
> ETA: zero staying power unless you have super dry skin, but Bobbie Brown's Skin Foundation creates the most authentic looking no-foundation-awesome-skin look in photos.  It is the best luminous bare-face look I can find. Just in case you'd like some hash tag tips  - but even with setting mist and powder, it will be gone in 2 hours if you wear it out. So not a practical real world choice. ..
> 
> I'm cool-toned, oily skin with very reactive flare ups during immunity issues.




I am happy to my armani lasting silk


----------



## natmeows

I have combination skin (oily T-zone and dry patches especially around my eye area) and my HG foundation also happens to be my first and only foundation. It is the YSL Le Teint Encre De Peau Fusion Ink Foundation and I was matched with shade B 40.

Before I came across this foundation, I absolutely abhorred and refused to buy foundations as I found them too thick, uncomfortable and unnatural. In fact, I wasn't even shopping for one when I got it! I went into the store with the sole intention to purchase a Baby Doll Kiss and Blush. 

Walked out with three lipsticks, one Forever Light Creator Serum, one Top Secrets Re-plumping Concentrate, one Touche Eclat and a bottle of Fushion Ink Foundation. I swear the sales girl is damn good at her job, or maybe I just have zero self-control.  Three lipsticks in one go is unsurprising cos I'm a hopeless lipstick junkie and I love YSL's formula. Shocker was, for the first time in my life I'm impressed by a foundation! 

I love how natural it looks and how lightweight it feels! I don't look like I've applied any make up and I definitely don't feel like there's anything on my face at all! It dries to a matte finish but gives a healthy glow at the same time. Not to mention the pretty packaging!! I'm in love and I plan to repurchase!


----------



## mfa777

Bare minerals original SPF 15 Foundation


----------



## Anna1

natmeows said:


> I have combination skin (oily T-zone and dry patches especially around my eye area) and my HG foundation also happens to be my first and only foundation. It is the YSL Le Teint Encre De Peau Fusion Ink Foundation and I was matched with shade B 40.
> 
> Before I came across this foundation, I absolutely abhorred and refused to buy foundations as I found them too thick, uncomfortable and unnatural. In fact, I wasn't even shopping for one when I got it! I went into the store with the sole intention to purchase a Baby Doll Kiss and Blush.
> 
> Walked out with three lipsticks, one Forever Light Creator Serum, one Top Secrets Re-plumping Concentrate, one Touche Eclat and a bottle of Fushion Ink Foundation. I swear the sales girl is damn good at her job, or maybe I just have zero self-control.  Three lipsticks in one go is unsurprising cos I'm a hopeless lipstick junkie and I love YSL's formula. Shocker was, for the first time in my life I'm impressed by a foundation!
> 
> I love how natural it looks and how lightweight it feels! I don't look like I've applied any make up and I definitely don't feel like there's anything on my face at all! It dries to a matte finish but gives a healthy glow at the same time. Not to mention the pretty packaging!! I'm in love and I plan to repurchase!




I was the same as you!! I hated the feeling of the foundation on my skin; it felt like my skin was not breathing. However, that was just because I once got a foundation that wasn't a very good match for me formula-wise, so I just assumed that they were all the same!
It's all different now, and I am loooving some of the formulas!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Still going back & forth between By Terry light expert & Serge Lutens


----------



## loves

laneige bb cushion in the pore control formula is now my HG


----------



## versachic

I have a medium neutral skin tone and my favorite foundation is the MAC matchmaster 4.0


----------



## shesastonefox

Shu Uemura in Beige Powder to Cream Compact. So silky and smooth on skin!


----------



## All Smiles

I think the last time i posted here my HG was estee lauder double wear, right now, my HG is Illamasqua Skin base, im up to my 3rd bottle and have another spare


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MAC Studio Fix


----------



## Love Of My Life

Missha compact


----------



## lenie

Giorgio Armani Designer Lift foundation


----------



## gatorpooh

I have recently started using Lancome Teint Idole and I am really loving it. The coverage is great and it isn't heavy.


----------



## coconutsboston

I'm starting to think I don't have a HG anymore [emoji30]


----------



## bonjourErin

Chanel vitalumiere Aqua, Dior nude, and sulwhasoo perfecting cushion are at the top for me. I like light to medium coverage since I don't like the really made up look and I don't have much blemishes or imperfections to cover. 

Not for me: Armani luminous silk. Couldn't find a color match at all, and it came out very dry and not blendable into my skin. The finished look was also meh. I know this is a HG for many people.

I just purchased the tom ford traceless perfecting foundation so we'll see how that goes. I hope it's worth the $80 lol

(I have combination skin)


----------



## kirsten

I really like Chanel Aqua Vitalumiere but sadly the lightest shades are too dark on me. Even when I use a self tanner. I was surprised how well the make up held up throughout the days when I wore it though, and it covered quite a bit for being such a light coverage.


----------



## roztayger.com

I am 48 and I love Sisley foundation.  My skin is normal to dry.  It lasts forever and gives the perfect amount of coverage. Not heavy... and looks very natural. 
Phyto Teint Eclat
love !


----------



## Alcat34

My holy grail is the Clinique Even Better Foundation. Not too glowy, but gives a nice natural finish.


----------



## Dextersmom

I swear by it Cosmetics CC+ w/ SPF 50.  I was using Clinique Even Better for years and loved it but tried this a few months ago and never went back.  It feels light and silky with good coverage.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Giorgio Armani Maestro


----------



## Susan7639

MUFE Hi Def stick foundation.  Med/full coverage that actually looks like skin which I always find a bonus.


----------



## LoopysEldest!

I have a dry skin type and I like a couple (high end and drugstore)

A drug store everyday go to for me is the Loreal True Match foundation, I also really like the Loreal Lumi.

For a more high end I love Makeup forever Ultra HD, Chrlotte tilbury Magic Foundation and Chanel Vitalumier Aqua


----------



## baghagg

roztayger.com said:


> I am 48 and I love Sisley foundation.  My skin is normal to dry.  It lasts forever and gives the perfect amount of coverage. Not heavy... and looks very natural.
> Phyto Teint Eclat
> love !



This is good to know. .  May I ask if it's the oil free,  or regular formula?


----------



## roztayger.com

baghagg said:


> This is good to know. .  May I ask if it's the oil free,  or regular formula?



its not oil free no.. its the regular formula.  Highly recommend it !  Their under eye concealer is great too.  Just got that and am very pleased....


----------



## baghagg

roztayger.com said:


> its not oil free no.. its the regular formula.  Highly recommend it !  Their under eye concealer is great too.  Just got that and am very pleased....



Thank you  Roz..  I have been wondering about their foundation,  have to go in and try it.


----------



## roztayger.com

baghagg said:


> Thank you  Roz..  I have been wondering about their foundation,  have to go in and try it.


You are so welcome !  love talking makeup... almost as much as bags.  My name is Elizabeth but my Grandma was Roz  

If you try it let me know what you think. I was very against spending that much on foundation but I got hooked and don't have to buy more than 2x a year so it pays off.


----------



## Love Of My Life

roztayger.com said:


> I am 48 and I love Sisley foundation.  My skin is normal to dry.  It lasts forever and gives the perfect amount of coverage. Not heavy... and looks very natural.
> Phyto Teinti Eclat
> love !


 


Sisley makes a beautiful product from their skincare to their foundations
as well as their lippies ...


----------



## roztayger.com

hotshot said:


> Sisley makes a beautiful product from their skincare to their foundations
> as well as their lippies ...


 I do have one lipstick stick which I love... agree Hotshot.  This stuff is pricey but when you are over 40 and start to get dry it seems very skin friendly and long lasting so its easy to rationalize.


----------



## RaspberryJam

Clarins everlasting foundation+!


----------



## Twaterston

I have combo skin! I've been using Revlon Colorstay for years and I set it with old school Airspun loose powder


----------



## Love Of My Life

roztayger.com said:


> I do have one lipstick stick which I love... agree Hotshot.  This stuff is pricey but when you are over 40 and start to get dry it seems very skin friendly and long lasting so its easy to rationalize.


 


The skincare is pricey but boy using it for as long I have,it surely has
paid off. I do also love their lipsticks & lip pencils (L3 rosewood is a good
shade for me)


----------



## Pam_I_am

For days I don't need a lot of coverage I use Laura Mercier's tinted moisturizer. But for full coverage my HG foundation at the moment will have to be Marc Jacobs Remarcable foundation. The key to this foundation is to not use too much. A little goes a long way. 4 dots (forehead, chin, cheeks) is all you need.


----------



## pond23

In terms of formulation (but not color range), Zelens Age Control foundation.


----------



## angiedivina

I am swearing by Tarte Cosmetics Amazonian Clay Full Coverage Foundation.  Before that, I was using the Nars Sheer Glow foundation for a few years.  The color match was perfect, but I became the face of Crisco oil within an hour of application.  I have oily skin as is, so I had to blot a few times a day.

Then I tried Tarte's foundation because I had been pretty satisfied with their eyeshadow palettes, so I felt like the rest of their products had a good chance at being of good quality.  i asked for a sample at Sephora, which I thought was teeny tiny, but a little bit of this foundation went a LOOOONG way.

The foundation's consistency isn't watery, it's actually kind of thick. However, when it goes on it's creamy and does not feel heavy at all.  It has SPF 15, which is an added plus for me because I suck at wearing SPF (shame on me).  The coverage is superb, it takes care of my blemish redness and general skin discoloration and I feel like it's still pretty natural looking.

The best part is that after a 10 hour day, I come home and there is little to no shine on my face. This foundation keeps my face looking matte all day, which is so important to me with this oily skin problem.

Super happy about this purchase!


----------



## Minkas

Georgio Armani luminous silk foundation works very well for me. I use it with a beauty blender most of the time & it can be built up to full coverage.


----------



## violet899

I m using estee lauder and i am lovin it!


----------



## Alexenjie

Does anyone have any recommendations for skin that is 55+, not overly dry or wrinkled but I noticed recently that I have lost my glow. I don't need much in the way of coverage - nose is a tiny bit red and I don't have under eye circles but need coverage below my eyes because it is like my skin has receded away from under my eyes (hope that is not confusing). I use a liquid foundation or Cle de Peau Concealer for those areas.

I've used different tinted foundations but nothing that has really impressed me.

I haven't read this whole thread so forgive me if this has already been addressed.


----------



## erseey

Foundation is too heavy for me, so i only use BB cream from loreal, mix with maracuja oil, love the texture on my skin &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## ellemariee

Mine would be the Nars Sheer Glow in Syracuse!


----------



## Hamhamjanice

I m using laniege BB cushion. Sits on well and easy to blend. I have very oily skin and this works best for me. It does give me the slight  'glow' though I m already usually 'glowing' by mid afternoon. If I m using other brands.


----------



## wanderlust27

Urban decay!


----------



## Lindsloveslux

TRU cosmetics airbrush foundation is the absolute best foundation I've ever used! Since switching to their airbrush system my skin has completely cleared up, it's quick and easy to apply and much neater than traditional makeup as I'm not using any brushes, sponges or my hands. Flawless perfection every time! I absolutely adore it!


----------



## sheanabelle

angiedivina said:


> I am swearing by Tarte Cosmetics Amazonian Clay Full Coverage Foundation.  Before that, I was using the Nars Sheer Glow foundation for a few years.  The color match was perfect, but I became the face of Crisco oil within an hour of application.  I have oily skin as is, so I had to blot a few times a day.
> 
> Then I tried Tarte's foundation because I had been pretty satisfied with their eyeshadow palettes, so I felt like the rest of their products had a good chance at being of good quality.  i asked for a sample at Sephora, which I thought was teeny tiny, but a little bit of this foundation went a LOOOONG way.
> 
> The foundation's consistency isn't watery, it's actually kind of thick. However, when it goes on it's creamy and does not feel heavy at all.  It has SPF 15, which is an added plus for me because I suck at wearing SPF (shame on me).  The coverage is superb, it takes care of my blemish redness and general skin discoloration and I feel like it's still pretty natural looking.
> 
> The best part is that after a 10 hour day, I come home and there is little to no shine on my face. This foundation keeps my face looking matte all day, which is so important to me with this oily skin problem.
> 
> Super happy about this purchase!




You've sold me!


----------



## qwertyword

UD Naked Skin


----------



## Hurrem1001

Bare Minerals Original Foundation -Fairly Light

Problem is that my skin reacts to the ingredients in it. But it has the most perfect finish for the most minimal amount of powder. My skin is combination, and I just love this finish. Now I just need to find a minerals makeup with exactly the same cosmetic finish, but without the skin reaction. Other Minerals I've tried:
MAC
GOSH
NYX

But none of them have the amazing coverage.


----------



## coconutsboston

Minkas said:


> Georgio Armani luminous silk foundation works very well for me. I use it with a beauty blender most of the time & it can be built up to full coverage.


I need to pick this up.  I'm still on a rabid hunt for perfection.  Until then, I'm still staying with MUFE HD.


----------



## lenie

I just purchased Shiseido's Future Lx Radiance foundation. It have great coverage, but doesn't look or feel as if you have any make up on. So far, so good.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Still liking & rotating with Serge Lutens, By Terry, Missha &History of Whoo


----------



## canyongirl

In the past I've used NARS Sheer Glow, Chantecaille Future Skin and Dior Nude Foundation, and all are okay, but I recently discovered the Guerlain Lingerie de Peau Foundation through a youtube video and OH MY GOSH, it's amazing!  Gorgeous coverage, feels like silk and the color is perfection.  It's my holy grail.


----------



## natalie78

*BECCA Ever-Matte Sine Proof Foundation.* Amazeballs! 

My skin is oily and sensitive.  I have used Bare Minerals forever, and I still love it.  But as I get older, there are more things I need to cover and smooth out.  Marc Jacobs foundations lit my face on fire...the Remarcable foundation actually brought me to tears in Sephora.  Urban Decay, Tarte, Benefit were all a no-go.  They got cakey and blotchy as the day wore on.  BECCA has been my saving grace! I even got caught in a rain storm while wearing it and the foundation never budged!


----------



## atlbaggirl

1.  Estée Lauder Double Wear
2.  Black Opal True Color Perfecting 
3.  Bareminerals Original Foundation


----------



## LVoely1

natalie78 said:


> *BECCA Ever-Matte Sine Proof Foundation.* Amazeballs!
> 
> My skin is oily and sensitive.  I have used Bare Minerals forever, and I still love it.  But as I get older, there are more things I need to cover and smooth out.  Marc Jacobs foundations lit my face on fire...the Remarcable foundation actually brought me to tears in Sephora.  Urban Decay, Tarte, Benefit were all a no-go.  They got cakey and blotchy as the day wore on.  BECCA has been my saving grace! I even got caught in a rain storm while wearing it and the foundation never budged!


Is this at sephora? I used to love bare minerals but now I'm using a mix of smashbox CC and benefit powder.


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> Still liking & rotating with Serge Lutens, By Terry, Missha &History of Whoo



I read somewhere that Serge Lutens has a new cream foundation called Spectral.

http://us.sergelutens.com/spectral-foundation-o40-528.html

Very pricey, but maybe worth it?


----------



## natalie78

LVoely1 said:


> Is this at sephora? I used to love bare minerals but now I'm using a mix of smashbox CC and benefit powder.



It is at Sephora, but I have seen it at a couple of Ulta stores, too.

Although I may have spoken too soon.  Two weeks later, my chin is breaking out. I don't know if it is the foundation or hormones.  I'll give it a couple more weeks to know for sure.  But the shine control is still really great.


----------



## Fadingstars

I love the Makeup forever matte velvet foundation. It's not my holy grail one as i havent found mine yet haha but Its doing good to me right now and I have combination skin!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Still YSL Touch Éclat and I do like the new formula better especially paired with the primer and it is the only foundation to match me perfectly.


----------



## chubbiebunnie

Make Up Forever Face and Body - it's the only one so far that doesn't make me break out a little after wearing it. (And I don't normally have sensitive skin!)


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Fadingstars said:


> I love the Makeup forever matte velvet foundation. It's not my holy grail one as i havent found mine yet haha but Its doing good to me right now and I have combination skin!



+1 been really pleased with makeup forever matte velvet foundation too. I also blast Diorflash airbrush foundation as well. Been reading many positive reviews about Estée Lauder double wear so I just bought a bottle to see how that goes!


----------



## Ghettoe

Bobbi Brown skin foundation is one I hated but lately it's really working with my skin. The color match is perfect. I just have not found a better color match. Dior was also a good match but this one has the perfect amount of warmth and does not lean red like other foundations.


----------



## IhaveTheSun

Dry skin, Diorskin Star. Looked great with primer, not so much without


----------



## LucyJane90

My holy grail foundation has got to be  Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000COMJNK/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B000COMJNK&linkCode=as2&tag=zaapcosmetics-20&linkId=LFML25C4WCTQJQBT  I find when I wear this foundation is gives me really good coverage. If you have any redness then this works wonders at covering it, it blurs out any imperfections you may have on your face. I find that the Kat Von D Lock it foundation and this one are both very similar in terms of the texture, the pigmentation and with giving you full coverage, apart from with the Laura Mercier one I feel like it&#8217;s less cakey than Kat Von D . It stays on your face literally all day, I find it doesn&#8217;t fade and you don&#8217;t need to touch your face up throughout the day.

Overall I absolutely love this foundation. It looks really really flawless on the skin. However, if you&#8217;re after a foundation that gives you a more natural look then I wouldn&#8217;t necessarily recommend this foundation. Because of how pigmented it is and with how much coverage it gives, you can defiantly tell you are wearing foundation. If you have any special events such as birthdays or weddings coming up &#8211; or just love taking a good selfie, then this foundation is the one to wear to ensure your face is flawless and camera ready!


----------



## vickyjames

For me it has to be Bare Minerals Foundation, it goes a lot better with my skin.. You can also try it here I think its still works - http://www.freestuffbaby.co.uk/free-sample-of-bare-minerals-foundation/!


----------



## Havanese 28

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua is my HG.  I wear Beige 30 and the color is an exact match.  The formula is hydrating, but not overly so.  The coverage is light to medium, enough so I look polished, but not " made-up".  I prefer natural- looking foundation.  You cannot feel this on the skin, it's so comfortable.  For me, it works for casual days and nights out and special occasions.


----------



## dangerouscurves

MAC Pro-longwear in NC42. Perfect match, stays all day and doesn't look like mask on me. It all looks like my skin but better.


----------



## guccilove

Right now, it's Make Up For Ever Ultra HD and Laura Mercier Smooth Finish Flawless Fluid  \
I have normal semi dry skin.


----------



## ranihrvn

I have oily skin but i love ex1 invisiwear foundation and dior airflash


----------



## coniglietta

I have combination skin that leans towards dry. My favorite foundation/bases are YSL Touch Eclat (original formula) and Nars Pure Radiant tinted moisturizer. Still on the hunt for my holy grail...


----------



## WisePanda

Not sure if it's holy grail but right now my favourites are the Diorskin Nude (20 or 21) and the Lancome Teint Miracle (01 but European colours are different as far as I know).


----------



## Grande Latte

Currently, my favorite is the Bobbie Brown SkinFoundation. I use the color sand. A sales clerk gave me a few samples and I've fallen in love with it and later bought the whole bottle. 

It's SO lighweight, hydrating to my skin and feels like I'm wearing nothing and look flawless. It's really incredible. Highly recommend!


----------



## beekmanhill

I just noticed that Guerlain Lingerie de Peau has been repackaged.   Does anyone know if the formula has changed?  The colors are different.


----------



## Love Of My Life

A new one that I'm trying de mamiel atmospheriques daily hydrating nectar w/spf30


----------



## gatorpooh

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua during the day and Dior Airflash for nights out.


----------



## purly

Well I keep trying out new foundations and then going back to Hourglass Hyaluronic Skin Tint. It just sits well on my skin.


----------



## adler89

Hello everyone! New member here!!!

I LOVE my foundation because it feels light and comforatble. It's Lancome Teint Miracle 03 Beige Diaphane. However, it does not have the coverage that I'd love, I'm aiming at MAC kind of coverage which I've seen online and it's total lust.


----------



## lenie

beekmanhill said:


> I just noticed that Guerlain Lingerie de Peau has been repackaged.   Does anyone know if the formula has changed?  The colors are different.



I am still using up the older version. It looks like they increased the color range, but not sure if the formula has changed. You can go to the Guerlain website and there is a chart that helps to match the former colors to the new colors.  I liked the formula so I hope they didn't change it.


----------



## beekmanhill

I bought the new version as my old one was at the end.  I think its the same.  The S/A was a bit unclear about it.   
I also use the cream version of this.  The new version of the cream version is really powder; I'm not sure I like it.   On a bad skin day, that cream version covered all sins without looking thick.
And I matched the old Beige Clair with the new one (I forget the new color name) and I think its exactly the same on me.


----------



## bonjourErin

Chanel vitalumiere Aqua or Estée Lauder double wear light for everyday...

Tom ford traceless or Dior air flash for night

I also use several cushion foundations for when I'm in a time pinch... Sulwhasoo has the best coverage, lancome goes on lightly and has the least amount of separating throughout the day. I also enjoy iope


----------



## Silkpearl

Wow this thread's been going on for 8 years now! 
Used to use YSL  then Chanel vitalumiere foundation but moved onto bare minerals powder foundation, then amorepacific cushion compact. Now discovered Estee Lauder's White Crescent bb cream and this is my holy grail!! Love it! Tube with brightening balm - spf50 and makes my skin look much more dewy than any of the others - and this is a process going over 10 years or so....


----------



## andjela

My holy grail foundation is Tom Ford Traceless. It is high end, but it was so worth buying it, my skin looks flawless after applying it..


----------



## Laurespo

My holy grail used to be Chanel Perfection Lumiere Velvet but I recently tried L'Oréal Infallible Pro-Matte and it's my new HG. Applied with a light hand its perfection. And 1/4 of the price of Chanel's


----------



## jenjen1964

Have Chanel, Lancome, Clinique and.... keep reaching for my Loreal lumi cushion compact foundation, easy to apply and the perfect match!  First time I have ever contemplated repurchasing a foundation!


----------



## shazzy99

My HG was NARS Sheer Glow for the past few years. I have been using Urban Decay Naked Weightless Foundation for the past few weeks, and this is very quickly becoming my new HG.


----------



## imgg

Cle de Peau radiant cream foundation.


----------



## beekmanhill

Yesterday I bought La Mer Soft Fluid Long Wear Foundation.   I like the look, it is very natural and gives you a brightness that isn't one of those shiny glows.   There isn't a lot of coverage.   S/A gave me porcelain, which I thought was too light, but it now looks fine.

I had on order the new Kevyn Aucoin foundation from BG.  It never arrived, and I'm not going to pursue it.   It's on the website, but I think my order might have gotten lost in the shuffle.   I haven't been charged anyway.   I only tried a sample the day I tried it at the store.  Itt was a light coverage also, but natural.   Similar in feel to the LaMer.  

I still love Tom Ford Traceless.


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> Yesterday I bought La Mer Soft Fluid Long Wear Foundation.   I like the look, it is very natural and gives you a brightness that isn't one of those shiny glows.   There isn't a lot of coverage.   S/A gave me porcelain, which I thought was too light, but it now looks fine.
> 
> I had on order the new Kevyn Aucoin foundation from BG.  It never arrived, and I'm not going to pursue it.   It's on the website, but I think my order might have gotten lost in the shuffle.   I haven't been charged anyway.   I only tried a sample the day I tried it at the store.  Itt was a light coverage also, but natural.   Similar in feel to the LaMer.
> 
> I still love Tom Ford Traceless.




I also saw the new La Mer foundation... The coverage was beautiful but I also loved the foundation brush because it can be used
with a liquid or cream foundation & after using the brush your skin looks like your makeup has been airbrushed on...


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> I also saw the new La Mer foundation... The coverage was beautiful but I also loved the foundation brush because it can be used
> with a liquid or cream foundation & after using the brush your skin looks like your makeup has been airbrushed on...



Oh, yes, I saw the brush and loved it.  I decided to wait to buy it, but it is calling my name.    It was so soft.


----------



## Staci_W

I always go back to EL double wear. It's a great foundation. My most purchased.


----------



## beekmanhill

I received my Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Fluid Foundation, color 02.   I like it, but the La Mer foundation (porcelain) is better.  La Mer gives a radiance without shine and glow.   The KA is thin consistency and is a tiny bit too yellow for me and somehow when you press the dispenser, some falls out from the spout down the side of the bottle.   This annoys me because at the price, I don't want to waste any.   La Mer is the winner.


----------



## lovebeauty12

Revlon Colorstay Foundation!


----------



## Monstahospital

I'm an Armani addict...


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Shu Uemura Face Architect. But my colour was discontinued...


----------



## Aethereality

lovebeauty12 said:


> Revlon Colorstay Foundation!


I second this! This is one of my favourite drugstore foundations.

My holy grails include the Makeup Forever Ultra HD Invisible Cover Foundation and Laneige BB Cushion Foundation.  Both work incredibly well on my dry skin to cover any imperfections and even out my skin tone.


----------



## iamlovingit

Has anyone tried Chanel Sublimage Le Teint?


----------



## colourbag

Pupa's oil free foundation


----------



## ellemich16

My current holy grail foundation
Max Factor Facefinity Liquid Foundation


----------



## carolinediane

Mabelline Fit Me Matte and Poreless. So inexpensive and it's my all time favorite including high end priced foundations!


----------



## beekmanhill

carolinediane said:


> Mabelline Fit Me Matte and Poreless. So inexpensive and it's my all time favorite including high end priced foundations!



I tried Maybelline Fit Me and I was surprised how much I liked it, and the color match for me was great.  What I didn't like was the lack of a pump dispenser.


----------



## 19flowers

iamlovingit said:


> Has anyone tried Chanel Sublimage Le Teint?


yes,  I just received it a few days ago and I'm loving it so far -- the brush is very nice also.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens & By Terry


----------



## virginia.v

For me it's Make Up For ever Face & Body. Tried a lot, but for now this one is the best for my quite sensitive skin.


----------



## beekmanhill

I always go back to Tom Ford Traceless and Guerlain Lingerie de Peau.


----------



## pkuyken

La Prairie


----------



## volume

Nars Luminous. I use to love Estee Lauder Double Wear.


----------



## clu13

Amore Pacific


----------



## ntaher7

Diorskin forever compact powder in 010 ivory


----------



## anitalilac

Lancome Teint Idole 24 Hour and Make Up Forever HD foundation


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Clinique Superbalanced. Gives my skin a smooth, flawless look and has excellent coverage.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens & By Terry


----------



## Trauma

MUFE HD Foundation. I also really like Sephora's 10 Hour Wear Foundation.


----------



## Julikat

I love love love UD naked skin. I have combination skin and this foundation has never let me down. I love that it gives such a natural looking finish.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Cle de Peau radiant cream foundation... Wow the best on the market!!!


----------



## teebeebee

I love the MUFE HD foundation and MUFE Waterblend foundation. Been hearing good feedback on Born This Way....


----------



## HeidiDavis

I really like Cle de Peau Radiant Fluid Foundation SPF 24.  The formula blends in really seamlessly, making my skin look natural but improved.  However, I think other foundations are probably great too.  Imo the most important thing is finding a color that works well with your skin tone.


----------



## G&G100

Bobbi Brown Skin foundation. Skin is normal.


----------



## gatorpooh

G&G100 said:


> Bobbi Brown Skin foundation. Skin is normal.



I just got a sample of this and am really loving it.


----------



## G&G100

gatorpooh said:


> I just got a sample of this and am really loving it.


I'm a foundation junkie and that's the only one I use over and over.


----------



## flowerbobon

Right now I love a combination of Dior radiant primer and Chanel perfect lumiere. It gives the best effect on my skin, like in the magazine.


----------



## emms2381

I've used tonnes of different brands of foundation and spent an absolute fortune getting the right one, my MUF HD foundation recently ran out so I needed a backup quickly as I usually purchase this online. I popped out and bought L'Oréal true match and I can honestly say it's really good and sits on my face perfectly coverage seems to be good and it's literally the best match I've ever had


----------



## Havanese 28

I still really like Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua, especially for Summer!


----------



## loveydovey35

La Prarie has several that i like, depending on the wanted coverage. However, I find myself going back to my inexpensive Bobby Brown light coverage again and again.
The by Terry primer makes a huge difference in how any foundation "behaves" once on my skin, this stuff is amazing.


----------



## becca7401

Chanel Le Teint Ultra Tenue. I was an EL Doublewear devotee for a long, long time, but since I made the switch to Chanel I could never look back.


----------



## Havanese 28

I just purchased the Tom Ford Traceless foundation and I really like it.  I prefer the liquid ( pump) to the stick.  The coverage is light to medium, and " traceless".  I like a natural look to enhance vs cover.  I'm 54 years old and have no skin " issues", and I find this evens out my skin tone and looks polished, yet natural.


----------



## luvprada

Too faced Born this way. Very dry skin with Roscea. Covers well and lasts. Also really like Coverage FX foundation not the drops. Very comfortable on. Both are Cruelty-Free


----------



## shazzy99

Recently I have been using Dior Diorskin Forever foundation, it is fast replacing use of my other foundations. It has great coverage without being too heavy, skin looks really nice.


----------



## ColdSteel

Milani Conceal + Perfect. This is my most favorite, perfect foundation. Never have I been a perfect match to a color (much less the color being "creamy vanilla" but I digress) but it applies so well. I have combo skin with mostly normal and a t-zone that tends to oily.  It looks excellent after a long day, applies like a dream, and it has a PUMP. I look flawless when I wear it without looking like I applied my makeup with a trowel. I also love that it's $9.99--so budget-friendly!

I used to wear the MUFE Mat Velvet but it's a little too drying. After that I tried the L'Oreal Infallible Pro-Matte and just couldn't get a good enough shade. I've been using a white mixer just to use up what I have since.


----------



## ssocialitex

I just got the YSL All Hours foundation and I am loving it. Full coverage but very light, not cakey. 

I'm not a huge foundation junkie, so anyone else try this foundation?


----------



## nikkich

My current favourite is NAKED SKIN by Urban Decay, it makes my skin look perfect, not to matte, not to shiny and it really lasts long on my combination/oily skin. It also has peptides in it so my skin is in really good condition after I clean my makeup.


----------



## l0veileen

maybelline fit me matte and poreless. mildly oily/combo skin here!


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

I swear by the CoverGirl Ready, Set, Gorgeous foundation, it's just gorgeous, it gives great coverage, has a great finish and lasts really, really well too 

https://www.covergirl.com/en_us/bea...makeup/ready-set-gorgeous-oil-free-foundation


----------



## Samantha S

Dior star. It feels like second skin and my skin glows with radiance. Love it


----------



## Shelbyrana

IT CC Cream & Dior Nude


----------



## BookwormJane

DiorSkin Forever. Most perfect coverage and texture EVER. Whenever I wear it people compliment how my skin looks.


----------



## exos1218

I have combination skin with oily t-zone and some random dry patches every now and then. I have very dark dark circles and flaky nose if that makes any sense...! 

My favorite is the Giorgio Armani Power Fabric Foundation. It's hydrating but not oily. It won't leave fingerprints after application and won't move around. Almost every foundation moves or lifts around my nose area after few hours because I get oily and this foundation just sits there. It doesn't oxidize and it has medium to full coverage. I had this on for over 20 hours one day (due to travel) and I still looked good. It did get a little glowy but not oily or shiny. I used my powder sponge without any product on it and patted my nose area and forehead a little and it freshened up right away, as if I had just put some on. No signs of dullness at all! I love, love, love this foundation.


----------



## angkathleenmae

My holy grail foundation is the Estee Lauder Double Wear. It's the only foundation that I've tried that helps keep my oils at bay. Recently, I've been mixing it with the Maybelline Fit Me Matte+Poreless to make it look less cakey.


----------



## jesssss

Guerlain Lingerie de Peau. I've tried so many foundations (probably 3/4 of what Sephora carries!) and Guerlain's is definitely my holy grail one.


----------



## kirsten

It always changes but at the moment I am loving the heck out of the Fenty foundation. [emoji106]


----------



## Amazona

Lumene Invisible Illumination Instant Glow serum. It's a combo of skincare and light foundation. I use it either with a mineral powder, Nyx powder foundation or Dr. Hauschka loose powder, depending what time of the year it is and what kind of coverage I want..


----------



## Grande Latte

I heard Armani is really good. Currently I'm using LaMer. The texture is light and it is oil free. Since I already pile on a ton of skincare and sunscreen, I wanted an oil free foundation.


----------



## Wamgurl

The Ordinary Serum Foundation in 2.0N - I own every expensive foundation known to man and I reach for this incredible foundation every day.  It will surprise you!


----------



## gschwartz

Foundation is my favorite thing to try and despite all the expensive foundations I have the one I reach for most and get the most compliments on is the IT Cosmetics CC Cream. I also like Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua.


----------



## prepster

I’m always looking, but I have not found a better foundation for my dry, sensitive skin than Lancôme Tient Miracle.  They have so many colors it is easy to find an exact match.  I have pretty good skin, but this makes my skin flawless.  It doesn’t feel heavy but it is definitely full coverage.  The color and texture stay true all day, and t doesn’t settle into lines. It is buildable, so I don’t really need concealer.


----------



## jenjen1964

Estee Lauder Double Wear is my HG, but the liquid one for dry skin.  They color matched me perfectly with the computer and it doesn't feel cakey or too heavy.


----------



## ittybitty

Armani luminous silk - I don't need very much to cover the discoloration and it feels like nothing on


----------



## pquiles

Lately it’s FENTY.  Shades 390,400,410 and 430.  I mix and match depending on what I feel like, plus what I can get my hands on.


----------



## glamourgirlpink

w3ll People Narcissist foundation...so good for my combo skin, great in our tropical Hawaii weather, and its a green beauty brand which I love. The coverage makes my skin look flawless and it works super with my fave Nars concealer.


----------



## canthelpit

I think for me it's Cle de Peau Silky Cream foundation, gonna try Estee Lauder Re-nutriv fluid foundation next but I doubt it'll beat Cpb


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mine de Rien.. the color Clair for me works although it is very sheer


----------



## taho

For 5 years it was Stila All Day Foundation. I switched to Kat Von D Lock-It Foundation and this has been my go-to for a year now.


----------



## coachwife6

Le Métier


----------



## deetee

I repurchased the MAKE UP FOR EVER HD foundation several times before finally letting it go for the NARS sheerglow (MUFE broke me out but I kept repurchasing because I liked how it looked on me). NARS was good too and I repurchased that several times as well. Both of these were medium to full coverage.

Now I've moved onto using Chanel foundation and especially love the healthy glow gel touch cushion foundation. In my younger years I wanted to hide my acne scars, my freckles, etc. Now I've learned to embrace my freckles and really enjoy this Chanel foundation. It doesn't break me out, provides very light coverage, and smells great.


----------



## miumiuaddict27

My HG was chanel perfection lumiere.. but is it true it is discontinued??


----------



## Pursegrrl

I’ve gone through many over the last decades from urban decay to Chanel to mufe and so many more. 

Right now it’s By Terry for workweek and Trish mcevoy for weekends.
XXXOO PG


----------



## pquiles

FENTY


----------



## Grande Latte

I'm out of my La Mer foudation so I went foundation shopping today. My new favorite is Bobbi Brown's Skin Long Wear SPF 15 foundation. It's oil free, has full coverage, and covers up my redness and pores. The color match is perfect. Highly recommend.


----------



## pjrufus

I used EL Re-Nutriv Lifting Creme foundation for a number of years, but it changed, color I liked no longer available, name is different as well. Was unable to find a sample size to see if formula changed also. Ending up on a search for a new foundation.
I now use By Terry Eclat Opulent, and I love it. It’s very thick and rich, but spreads out and covers beautifully. It lasts a very long time, still looked fresh after 12 hours. Had to start using micellar water to remove it, my usual cleanser left makeup on my towels. Limited choice in color, ended up with the lightest (#10.) It looks a little too light when I first apply it, but within minutes the color looks perfect on my skin, it’s kind of color-adaptable, weird.
For reference, I’m 68, have very dry, thin skin, and of course, wrinkles. I think this may be too rich for those much younger, but it’s great for older women. Doesn’t settle into lines or look cakey, in fact, face appears much younger, coverage is med. to full, but doesn’t appear heavy.
It’s pricey, so I use Lancome Renergie Lift on off days (just because I bought it when my Re-Nutriv ran out,) so my By Terry will last as long as possible, for makeup days that matter.
The Lancome is OK, it’s a lighter coverage, and I have to use more concealer with it, than I do with By Terry.


----------



## Dany_37

Fenty Beauty Pro Filt’r in #360
and Lancôme Ultra Long Wear Foundation #425


----------



## Grande Latte

Tbh, all the new foundations are pretty awesome these days. The trick for me is as I age, I need primer. I used to hate primer, didn’t see the need for it, but now it is a must. A small amount goes a long way!


----------



## BlueCherry

I’m in my 40’s and have still slightly oily skin but don’t really want to use powder any more. This foundation leaves a perfect finish with a medium coverage. Like my own skin but better. Another huge plus is the very transportable plastic bottle, I hate those heavy glass bottles.


----------



## chessmont

I'm not much for advice or help, as every time I find one I love they end up discontinuing it.  Here's my jumbled list of what I use per my mood:
-La Prairie Skin Caviar Foundation in Creme Peche
-Bobbi Brown Tinted Moisturizing Balm in Extra Light
-Laura Mercier Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer in Bare Radiance
-Cover Girl Simply Ageless Cream Foundation in Creamy Natural

Talk about a price range!!!!

I am 61 with dry skin.  Sometimes I only want a tinted moisturizer, sometimes a full foundation depending upon how I look when I get up in the morning, LOL!

I probably won't rebuy the La Prairie; it's just too expensive for the performance which is nice but not over the moon.  I used to use it exclusively, but with retirement comes less income LOL


----------



## imgg

Just switched from  Cle de Peau Radiance Foundation to Tom Ford foundation.  Love his primer too.


----------



## guccilove

MUFE Ultra HD Foundation


----------



## HotSauceInMyBagSwag

For myself, I can't beat Chanel CC cream in a thin layer as a primer with Too Faced Born This Way on top. I have combination skin, but I use shape tape in my t-zone. It has a lovely dewy finish that looks natural and it isn't heavy-feeling on my skin. 

In my professional kit, MUFE Ultra HD Foundation for combo, normal or dry skin, MAC Face and Body for natural and combo, and Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation for pretty much anyone. 

Really though, I love a variety of brands. If the skin is prepped right, almost anything can work for any type of skin.


----------



## brandy33

My HG is Guerlain foundation, I used to wear Parure Aqua (discontinued few years ago), Parure Lumiere (discontinued too but I stocked-up on this) and I mix it with L'or primer for a sheer and dewy look. I tried to switch to other foundations many times, but always come back to my beloved Guerlain.


----------



## nikkich

Naked skin and YSL touche eclat


----------



## baghagg

brandy33 said:


> My HG is Guerlain foundation, I used to wear Parure Aqua (discontinued few years ago), Parure Lumiere (discontinued too but I stocked-up on this) and I mix it with L'or primer for a sheer and dewy look. I tried to switch to other foundations many times, but always come back to my beloved Guerlain.


I LOVED Parure Aqua!  Such a shame they discontinued it..


----------



## imgg

The new La Mer foundation.  Finally found a foundation that offers pink undertones that looks natural.


----------



## Dany_37

My new HOLY GRAIL foundation is Fenty Pro Filt'r Foundation in 360 & 370.  I am soooo in love!!!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Dany_37 said:


> My new HOLY GRAIL foundation is Fenty Pro Filt'r Foundation in 360 & 370.  I am soooo in love!!!



I also love Fenty Beauty Pro Filtr, the 290 shade is finally yellowish enough for my skin. Before that I used the Huda Beauty Fauxfilter in Chai, but it is a bit orange-y on me. The latter has amazing coverage though.


----------



## coniglietta

I've been loving the YSL Touche Eclat All-in-one Tinted Moisturizer. It's sooo hydrating for my skin and it wears well all day even if I don't set it.


----------



## Grande Latte

I’ve recommended some good foundations from various brands. But I haven’t found one that gives medium coverage and is hydrating enough. It seems to me that these days are all about full coverage, shine free, oil free brands, but I’m in my 40s so I need all the moisture I can get!


----------



## BlueCherry

Grande Latte said:


> I’ve recommended some good foundations from various brands. But I haven’t found one that gives medium coverage and is hydrating enough. It seems to me that these days are all about full coverage, shine free, oil free brands, but I’m in my 40s so I need all the moisture I can get!



Have you tried Bobbi Brown vitamin enriched base - this turns my skin oily it’s so moisturising. You apply it under the foundation.


----------



## francesmonique

I have extremely oily skin. I still will need to blot and possibly touch up at least once a day but Estee Lauder Double Wear is my HG foundation. If you like a light weight foundation this is not the one for you, this is a very heavy full coverage foundation but on my skin looks great all day.


----------



## francesmonique

Grande Latte said:


> I’ve recommended some good foundations from various brands. But I haven’t found one that gives medium coverage and is hydrating enough. It seems to me that these days are all about full coverage, shine free, oil free brands, but I’m in my 40s so I need all the moisture I can get!



Try Laura Mercier's tinted moisturizer, the coverage is buildable so you can achieve a medium coverage. It's moisturizing without being too shiny, and lightweight. My mom who doesn't enjoy wearing make up daily loves this tinted moisturizer.


----------



## berrydiva

My new holy grail is the Cover FX Power Play Foundation. It's weightless, buildable (you can put on a light layer to make it sheer or build up to full coverage), feels like skin.....it's considered a matte but to me it's more like satin but that's because I tend to wear a light to medium coverage. I don't set it with powder....it's my go-to for this summer.


----------



## miss miyu

My holy grail is Urban Decay Naked Skin foundation. Looks natural, weightless, has a glowing yet not too dewy finish. It looks so much like skin but coverage is surprisingly good. People always compliment me when I'm wearing it. They think I'm born with naturally gogeous skin


----------



## Mariapia

My new HG foundation is 
Diorskin
Forever
Undercover
I bought nb 20 for winter and nb 25 for summer.
Lasts all day and looks very natural.


----------



## lenie

I am really liking NARS Radiant long wear foundation now. Great coverage without looking heavy or made up. Not a dry, matte finish-kind or a natural finish.


----------



## symmetry

My HG Foundations: 
Cream: RMK Creamy and Gel Creamy Foundation
Liquid: RMK Liquid Foundation
Powder: Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Powder Foundation

These work so well with my skin even without a primer. I live in a hot and humid climate, so the fewer layers I put on my skin, the better.


----------



## sephyrah

If I have to go full on, it's Make Up Forever Ultra HD foundation stick. Works like a dream on my skin & it doesn't flake or cake.


----------



## fur4elise

*Estee Lauder Double Wear ~ With the newer shade extensions, my best match is now 4W2 Toasty Toffee*


----------



## ntaher7

You know I’ve found the Laura mercier candleglow foundation soooo beautiful ! But also the Dior forever compact is great if you still want a velvety texture but a little more coverage !


----------



## Havanese 28

I’m really loving Tom Ford Traceless Foundation stick.  The coverage is so natural looking, and it just imparts a gorgeous glow.  The finish isn’t matte or shiny, just healthy and radiant looking.  It’s buildable, but I find one light application provides all of the coverage I need for day or special occasions.


----------



## makeupbyomar

My HG foundations:

Liquid - Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation
Cream - Kryolan Ultra Foundation
Powder - n/a


----------



## iqaganda

Before fuelling back my passion for purses lately, I was addicted to Foundations! I used to love Marc Jacobs Remarcable, but since I’m getting old, my skin changed from oily to normal. For now, my favorite is 47. L'Oreal True Match Super-Blendable Makeup SPF17 for drugstore and NARS Sheer Glow and YSL Touche Eclat Foundation for highend. 

Tinted Moisturiser? I should say NARS Velvet Matte Skin Tint SPF30

And for BB Creams? Should be my Missha And Skin79 still.


----------



## iqaganda

Oh and I forgot powder foundation sorry! I am loving Kat Von D’s Lock It Powder Foundation for its coverage.


----------

